#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-28
<bzoltan> Mirv: I am done with expanding the Silo4. The UITK branch is actually the same, but I added there the QtC Ubuntu/cmake/remotelinux MRs too ... one of these QtC MRs depend on a UITK fix on the staging. That is why I prefer to land them together.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  so would you please reconfigure the SIlo9?
<Mirv> bzoltan: reconfigurning
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you!
<Mirv> bzoltan: reconfigured. description should see some additions I guess?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes
<Mirv> landing bot is again alive on choo choo channel
<Saviq> are we ready to land yet?
<Mirv> Saviq: utopic is open, not necessarily the same as easy to land stuff. but yes, utopic is open :)
<Saviq> ohkay, let's see
<Mirv> Saviq: -proposed has bunch of Qt changes from Debian that break stuff. or in other words our packages are a bit outdated. I'm working on qtdeclarative now.
<Mirv> they went on to rename all QML packages...
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> can I please have silo 23 reconfigured? unity-mir got included in the landing
<Saviq> sil2100, re: line 9, yes, should be moved to utopic
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, one momen!
<Saviq> sil2100, no rush! :)
<Saviq> Mirv, are you "reverting" the renames or shall we prepare for the changes in an MP? is there a summary of what changed available?
<Mirv> Saviq: can't really revert as we have autosynced Debian Qt packages that depend on those. so I'm following those. transitional packages are in place, but stuff should be updated eventually.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, glad we're not diverging from debian, then :)
<Mirv> Saviq: the lines with →  at http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qtdeclarative.git;a=shortlog
<Saviq> Mirv, thx!
 * Saviq will prepare a transition already
<Saviq> Mirv, qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin didn't change?
<Mirv> Saviq: it did probably change, but not in qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Mirv> since it comes from qtmultimedia which will require a sync too
<Saviq> Mirv, ah indeed
<Mirv> the immediate problem is that qtgraphicaleffects in -proposed is broken since it depends on qml-module-qtquick2. the actual bikeshedding is less important.
<sil2100> Saviq: do you know if kgunn's silo with the non blocking eglswapbuffers is being used right now in some way? I mean, we need to re-target that for utopic, but I don't know if I can free it and re-assign it now without any consequences
 * Mirv is blocked by silo size limit, pinged webops
 * Mirv notes that webops were extremely quick
<sil2100> Mirv: silo size limit? :)
<sil2100> How much is it per-silo now?
<Mirv> sil2100: 2GB, nothing if preparing qtwebkit :)
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> which has a debug package that is 0.5GB+ per arch
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_: do you guys have anything to discuss on the meeting today?
<sil2100> psivaa: ^ ?
<psivaa> sil2100: i dont have much
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: how about you guys?
<Mirv> sil2100: not much. I've started working on bug #1313547 as -proposed is currently broken because of autosyncs
<ubot5> bug 1313547 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Needs QML modules renamed to follow Debian to fix -proposed" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313547
<Saviq> sil2100, I know it's been under testing
<Saviq> sil2100, would not retarget it without kgunn's ACK
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, just as I thought - ok, then I'll wait for him to pop up, thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm trying to make some cleaning up with the silos, retargetting some of the ones that need to be for utopic
<popey> sil2100: yo
<Saviq> looks like the SSO redirect got better? still does not log in straight away, though
<Mirv> sil2100: sounds good. utopic is now open indeed, but a bunch of things might fail to build because of that bug ^ and the fact silos use -proposed
<Mirv> Saviq: it possibly got better when I removed the double "//" from the URL in metadata
<Mirv> at least it seemed like the behavior changed around that time so that it no longer went to the wrong url
<Laney> Mirv: is that about the new package naming scheme for qml modules?
<Mirv> Laney: yes
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I guess we're following that too
<Mirv> it's less pain to follow than to fork the packaging for those Qt modules that depend on renaming, like the qtgraphicaleffects now in -proposed stuck on wanting qml-module-qtquick2.
<Laney> I mean for Ubuntu packages
<ogra_> sil2100, not really, still waiting for the first imag builds
<Mirv> oh right, yes we should probably rename as well as we go forward
<sil2100> popey, davmor2, Mirv, ogra_, psivaa: in this case I would propose skipping the morning meeting and simply syncing up at evening? We should have more to talk by then
<Saviq> Mirv, kk
<ogra_> sil2100, ++
<Saviq> Mirv, sounds like a bug somewhere anyway, // should not cause that should it
<psivaa> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> Thanks guys
<Mirv> sil2100: fine by me, I'll update on my status later today (which will probably be "trying to validate trusty-image-updated-utopic-is-not-totally-trivial")
 * davmor2 stops sitting in the hangout
<Mirv> once those builds finish
<mhr3> Mirv, any eta on when will fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307578 get to U?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1307578 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Carousel doesn't re-render properly after scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, conflict in debian/control, merge make-common into killqt51 please
<Mirv> mhr3: as soon as everything else in this branch. as discussed ^, I needed to rename all QML modules so I'm building such a thing now. then I need to find out how utopic image works in general.
<Mirv> mhr3: so landing line 30 / silo 20
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean split-common ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<mhr3> Mirv, alright, thx
<Mirv> mhr3: so hopefully tomorrow as an ETA
<popey> sil2100:  ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: please reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217391
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and sorry for dragging you around channels ;)
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: no landing meeting ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's ok
<Mirv> vila: no, sil2100 just didn't hilight you but he proposed skipping and keeping the evening one
<tsdgeos> i'm here anyway :D
<vila> Mirv: ack, ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: have fun! :)
<Mirv> oh, not the hangout
<vila> Mirv: Oh right, I see that now
<Mirv> you can always join http://conferencecall.biz/ if you want
<Mirv> just like an actual meeting
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> vila: sorry!
<sil2100> Mirv: this is some crazy stuff...
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I think they had an app with which to contribute real situations to their database or something :)
<mandel> sil2100, morning! one question, are we open for landings already?
<sil2100> mandel: morning! Well, one could say something like that, yes ;p
<mandel> sil2100, sweet, so if I get the +1 for silo11 in theory I will be allow to update udm for u? I'm not looking to do an SRU since is an update focused on ubuntu touch
<sil2100> mandel: yes, let me look at silo 11 before that, one moment
<mandel> sil2100, and will probably need an "ubuntu developer" to check the update since it adds new packages
<sil2100> mandel: so, I need to re-assign this silo
<sil2100> As it's targetting trusty still, let me do that
<sil2100> You will need to rebuild the packages there
<mandel> sil2100, ok, I really appreciate it
<mandel> sil2100, no problem, I'll take it from there
<sil2100> mandel: if anything, you can rebuild your silo :)
<sil2100> I mean, build it, since it didn't get built yet for utopic!
<mandel> sil2100, well, I don't hav ethe rights, can you press the button? (I'm planning to do the training and the get the rights :) )
<mandel> sil2100, I can wait for sergio but he is in latin america
<sil2100> mandel: sure :)
<mandel> sil2100, superb, thx
<cjwatson> FWIW at this point utopic image builds are blocked on IS acting on RT#69764 (I've already poked webops about it)
<ogra_> thanks for the update !#
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, I go make some breakfast
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm done with my late lunch :D
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Man, my head hurts today, seems like an awesome day
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ i have verified silo 005 now
<dbarth> sil2100: it's ready for -proposed
<sil2100> \o/ We got the notification from the choo choo bot :)
<sil2100> Let me publish
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Wait wait ;)
<sil2100> There still seems to be the old webbrowser-app in -proposed
<sil2100> dbarth: can we get someone to verify fixes for those two bugs? :) LP: #1294279 and LP: #1309138
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1294279 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Facebook app appears to open links in a new tab, rather than external browser window or popup windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294279
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309138 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] reload() does not work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309138
<sil2100> Someone who didn't work on the fixes preferably
<sil2100> ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: this one, yes
<dbarth> sil2100: i'll bribe someone around,yeah ;)
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out now for lunch and vet, brb
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry to bother you, any ETA on the new qtdeclarative package? just wanna know what to plan against
<Mirv> Saviq: tomorrow. testing will be slow, if anything in utopic is broken and I need to go back/forth old/new qtbase+qtdeclarative to determine if something is a regression in those new patches or in utopic in general
<Mirv> and of course if there's a real problem with some of the new qtdeclarative patches, it will take longer. but hopefully they're all good.
<Saviq> Mirv, understood
<Mirv> at least UI Toolkit and Unity 8 AP:s are good which is a good beginning
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> the bot might announce an image build for 304 ... please ignore that, it lies ...
<ogra_> (it is confused until there is a #1 for utopic on system-image)
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Thanks for the heads up :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 1 building (started: 20140428 12:43) ===
<ogra_> ha !
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> #1!
<popey> thats going to be bad isn't it?
<ogra_> might
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> lets see if it even finishes building
<popey> we'll see when it finishes building in 10 mins ☻
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> ah, the bot only got confused now :)
 * ogra_ is curious if it will sort itself once the image is on system-image
<ogra_> the image build looks good so far ...
<ogra_> cdimage is in its last stages ... at least everything seems to be installable
<ogra_> Preparing to unpack .../android_20140328-2310-0ubuntu2_all.deb ...
<ogra_> Unpacking android (20140328-2310-0ubuntu2) ...
<ogra_> Setting up android (20140328-2310-0ubuntu2) ...
<ogra_> whee ...
<ogra_> looks good :)
<ogra_> (thats the last bit cdimage does)
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> aaaand ... cdimage done ...
 * ogra_ waits for system-image to pick up 
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 1 DONE (finished: 20140428 13:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/1.changes ===
<ogra_> and now i'm impressed
<cjohnston> image 1
<cjohnston> !
<ogra_> i didnt touch the bot code ... it *should* have had issues !
<ogra_> damned ... cant trust my own coding ..
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> cjohnston: yes the trusty updates to stable would be 304.....etc so it starts back at one on a new release
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> at least the changelog generator is messed up
<ogra_> that brings some confidence back :)
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<cjohnston> davmor2: yup.. I'm just happy that we have it.. I was hoping it would be 1 so we don't confuse the dashboard
<Mirv> hehe
<plars> 2014/04/28 09:47:06 Channel utopic-proposed not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<plars> ?
<ogra_> plars, ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<ogra_> needs the prefix
<ogra_> i got tricked by that as well :P
<plars> strange... I matched everything with what we were doing under trusty before
<ogra_> plars, might be a bug on either system-image or ubuntu-device-flash
<plars> it's running now
<plars> I think we didn't need the extra bit for trusty, but we do for utopic
<cjohnston> ogra_: I'm betting that there were redirects for trusty
<cjohnston> that were never applied for utopic
<ogra_> yeah, might be, utopic channel setup is definitely not finished yet
<ogra_> stgraber was waiting for the first image to exist to finish tht
<dbarth> sil2100: davmor2 just helped me with the verification-done of the previous packages
<dbarth> sil2100: so we should be able to publish silo 005
<dbarth> sil2100: let me know if you need me there
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: still here, I might be able to squeeze the landing to today as it's currently looking good
<Saviq> Mirv, cool!
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I've ran all AP:s and executed app manual testing plans, I think that should probably be good for utopic landing
<Mirv> I'm still doing a couple of reruns of failing tests
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey, I'm tired of clicking buttons for mandel, can you give him clicking powers?
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI ... the nightly image build cron job is back on again (for your report mail tonight)
<Mirv> ogra_: could you consider a pre-ack on packaging changes https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174018467/qtcreator_3.0.1-0ubuntu4_3.0.1-0ubuntu5.diff.gz ? (I've upload rights to Qt but not to Qt Creator)
<Mirv> in short: it runs upstream tests now.
<ogra_> Mirv, xuath and xvfb is build-deps i assume (hard to tell from the diff since the section is cut off)
<Mirv> + adds one dependency that was needed and removes a couple that were not anymore after QtC3 port
<sil2100> sergiusens: I will try ;p
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, build-deps
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> Mirv, ack then ...
<sil2100> sergiusens: not sure if I have all the power to do that for Didier
<Mirv> thank you
<sil2100> mandel: are you CI-trained now? :)
<mandel> sil2100, how do I check that?
<plars> ogra_: results are starting to show up now: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/1:20140428:20140411.3/7798/
<sil2100> Mirv: awesome!
<ogra_> plars, whee
<sil2100> mandel: by CI-trained I mean, did you get some CI-train training?
<ogra_> i'm impressed how flawless it all went this time
<sil2100> Mirv: let's wait for test results before though
<mandel> sil2100, sergiusens told me anything that is needed :)
<sil2100> And hm, maybe a separate image just for your landing?
<plars> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ is going to start to get confusing at some point... are you going to just remove the trusty stuff? or separate into directories?
<ogra_> plars, i will move it to a subdir
<plars> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/1.changes wow, what a changelog!
<ogra_> the trusty bits ...
<plars> :)
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> ogra_: damn!
<ogra_> 2 will surely have some more content ...
<sil2100> ogra_: it's so big that it loads AGES here
<plars> yeah, I guess there's no image 0 to compare it to
<ogra_> i'll also regenerate 1 against 303
<sil2100> I opened it up a minute ago and I still have a white page...
<plars> cool
<ogra_> sil2100, lol
<plars> sil2100: keep waiting
<ogra_> sil2100, thats just the new CSS ... white font on white bg
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm marked the bugs verification-done I don't know if there is anything else needs doing to it
<sil2100> davmor2: all is cool, thanks for that :)
<davmor2> sil2100: also created a new bug obviously :)
<davmor2> ogra_: well does it boot or have you still not got it installed yet?
<ogra_> davmor2, running fine on my flo
<sil2100> davmor2: I'll poke the SRU team about it, maybe we can make it leave -proposed faster :)
<davmor2> sil2100: tell them I broke it but it fixed the things it's meant to fix :)
<balloons> ping josepht
<josepht> balloons: pong
<balloons> josepht, trying to land a change to the module name for the core app file manager. I believe the test itself needs to be updated to reflect the module name change. Can you confirm this? The merge is here; https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 and the failure can be seen here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2258/console
<balloons> + timeout --kill-after=30 --signal=2 1200 python2 -m autopilot.run run -v -o /tmp/test_ubuntu_filemanager_app.xml -f xml -r -rd /tmp/ ubuntu_filemanager_app runs tests from could not import package ubuntu_filemanager_app: No module named ubuntu_filemanager_app which has been changed
<josepht> balloons: looking here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-trusty-amd64-ci/122/console it seems to be failing some pep8 tests
<balloons> josepht, :-) nice ty
<josepht> balloons: np
<balloons> this is what I get for trusting david :-)
<sil2100> mandel: hey, could you check if you can build your silo? :)
<mandel> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> mandel: go to the spreadsheet silo sheet, press build and see if you can build it after logging in :)
<mandel> sil2100, I know how to do it :)
<mandel> sil2100, awesome! just triggered a rebuild of udm!
<mandel> sil2100, will cancel it since it is not needed
<sil2100> mandel: ok :)
<sil2100> mandel: just remember that there's a FTBFS on that silo
<sil2100> mandel: since the silo will not mention now that there were any problems
<sil2100> (because the job was aborted)
<mandel> sil2100, oh, well... that is annoying :-/
<sil2100> Yeah :|
<dpm> balloons, josepht, I think you're looking at an old Jenkins log. The pep8 issues on that branch were fixed 2 revisions ago. It's not failing on that
<josepht> dpm: ah, you're right.
<balloons> lol dpm :-) I should have trusted you I guess
<josepht> fginther: do you have thoughts on balloons' question above?  I don't have access to that jenkins
<fginther> josepht, looking
<fginther> balloons, that MP will need a change to the job configuration to run the tests correctly.
<balloons> fginther,thought so :-) Thank you for confirming. Shall we file a bug or can you coordinate it now?
<fginther> balloons, I'm trying a manual rebuild with the suite name changed
<fginther> balloons, I'm aware of the change, I'll make a note of it
<mhr3> sil2100, how are we looking on landing stuff to u? can i get a silo and push updates for a bunch of components?
<sil2100> mhr3: sure, what silo would you like assigning? We will start landing for u once we get smoketesting results for the first image
<sil2100> plars: hi! Any luck with the #1 image testing?
<plars> sil2100: it's still running: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<mhr3> sil2100, need to prepare mps first :)
<plars> so far, looking pretty good
<ogra_> shouldnt look so much different from 303
<sil2100> Saviq: hi!
<plars> mako is on the unity8 tests now it looks like
<Saviq> sil2100, ho!@
<sil2100> Saviq: so... I wanted to re-assign a silo fo kgunn's Mir landing, but it seems you also have a lock on unity-mir in silo 007
<kgunn> sil2100: give it to Saviq
<sil2100> kgunn: are you sure? :)
<kgunn> yep
<sil2100> kgunn: since the Mir landing is rather high-priority in my eyes
<kgunn> sil2100: Saviq will be super fast....he always is :)
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> phew
 * ogra_ puts on his sunglasses and looks at the bright davmor2 who is standing in his spotlight 
<ogra_> davmor2, congrats !! well deserved
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: let's publish that today maybe? It seems to be a blocker for unity8, no?
<davmor2> ogra_: it's bald patch reflecting the light right :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, publishing. and yes it blocks that and other things.
<sil2100> o/ Thanks!
<Mirv> it seems a bit of reconfigure / build watch is needed to get properly rid of the qtwebkit reference
<cjwatson> davmor2: well done
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks
<dpm> davmor2, just seen it now, congrats!!!
<davmor2> dpm: thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm still busy in another meeting, might be a bit late
<Mirv> I'm busy on being on free time.. oh, wait
<sil2100> ogra_: ok
 * Mirv kicks himself and goes afk
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: coming? :)
<Chipaca> sil2100: would now be a bad time to ask how the prodding of push sru bugs is coming?
<sil2100> Chipaca: one moment, meeting :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: jhodapp|lunch: I'm pushing the packages for media-hub, should be good in a few hours, then we can trigger the silo rebuild
<ogra_> GRRR
<sil2100> rsalveti: excellent ;) Sorry for the unassignment, but that was needed
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure, I was able to get the src packages at least :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome, thanks man
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I haz a silo for line 29?
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure!
<rsalveti> thanks
<rsalveti> brb
<davmor2> ogra_: so whats the magic command dude  system-image-cli --channel=utopic-proposed -b 0 ?
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed as the --channel
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> yay working
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<davmor2> ogra_:  hmmm I seem to have no online content in the scopes now :(
<ogra_> well, i do ... on flo at least
<davmor2> ogra_: okay now I do so no idea what stalled that
<davmor2> popey: scuba gas manager don't we need a waterproof phone for that to be of use ;)
<sil2100> Chipaca: so! As for the SRUed packages
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Chipaca: they seem to be nicely verified and now they need to stay in proposed for a few more days - the specs mention a period of at least 7 days
<Chipaca> sil2100: ah, ok
<sil2100> Chipaca: from the system I see the push package is there already for 4 days
<sil2100> So 3 days more ;p
<Chipaca> okie doke
<Chipaca> sil2100: ta
<jhodapp> rsalveti, can you let me know when the media-hub package push is completed?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<dbarth> sil2100: ping; checking if you can land the silo from this morning (005)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<alecu> mandel: it seems that silo-011 is failing to build due to the click scope not finding the new u-d-m headers: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174034174/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-scope-click_0.1%2B14.10.20140428-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mandel> alecu, checking, one sec
<mandel> alecu, rebuilding
<jhodapp> sil2100, do you have a link to the silo 4 build log?
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: so far mako and flo seem pretty much on par with 303 manta to go
<jhodapp> sil2100, fixed the merge conflict for the media-hub silo
<jhodapp> sil2100, it's ready for a rebuild
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent!
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, I'll press the rebuild button if you don't have the permissions
<jhodapp> sil2100, I don't
<sil2100> dbarth: not sure, since the SRU package will be in proposed for a while still... need to consult this with them if it's possible to push a new version earlier
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's rebuilding if anything :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks! I'll have one other branch to add in a second
<jhodapp> sil2100, you can add this to the silo 4 MP list as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mediaplayer-app/remove_qtpowerd_dependency/+merge/217490
<jhodapp> sil2100, where are the other packages in silo 4 for media-hub?
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: manta is okay too \o/
<kgunn> sil2100: you still working ? ....can i get silo 2 "split greeter" retargeted to utopic ?
<kgunn> i'm assuming you have to do some magic
<ogra_> davmor2, yay
<davmor2> ogra_: browser is still crap on manta :(  but that is because it hasn't been fixed yet so it should get better :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there is a lot of cra on manta still :)
<ogra_> *crap
<elopio> ping fginther
<elopio> I need a hand to understand this error: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2223/console
<fginther> elopio, hello
<elopio> fginther: how are you?
<fginther> elopio, good, and you? I'll take a look
<elopio> fine, thanks :)
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed but the browser is awful currently https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1301380
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1301380 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Scrolling issue with G+" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fginther> elopio, should these tests work with python3-autopilot?
<sil2100> kgunn: retargetting in a moment :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: rsalveti was to push those packages there, hm
<jhodapp> sil2100, he did
<elopio> fginther: it should. They work on my machine.
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, I'll add the merge and press rebuild maybe - did the previous build finish?
<jhodapp> sil2100, no, and actually you don't have to do anything right now... sergiusens is taking care of it
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok :) I'm past my EOD a bit now, so I'm doing some house chores inbetween, sorry it took so much time
<jhodapp> that's ok, I appreciate you checking in between
<sil2100> kgunn: will be re-assigned in a moment - just remember I'll have to add 'ignore conflicts' again, since there are many components that are already locked (like unity8) - I'll mention it in the silo comment that a rebuild will be required before the actual landing
<kgunn> thanks
<davmor2> popey, balloons, ToyKeeper: I added a new tab for utopic https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c#gid=1
<ToyKeeper> Ah, that makes sense.  Should be easier to keep the format up to date when it's a new tab per series.
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: it also means that if there is a new stable trusty roll out that we can continue to use the trusty tab
<davmor2> I'm assuming it will mostly be Utopic now though :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: we are out of space on the jenkins server
<sergiusens> mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/tmp/debsign.XXXXXXXX': No space left on device
<sergiusens> cyphermox: robru ^^
<cyphermox> I can't do anything about that
<cyphermox> fginther: ^
<fginther> sergiusens, cyphermox. looking
<fginther> cyphermox, / is indeed full, but not from /tmp. /var is taking up most of the space.  My theory is that some old cow build directories are hogging the space
<fginther> cyphermox, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/fginther-test/6/console
<fginther> cyphermox, I suspect the workaround until IS can free up the old dirs (I don't have permissions) is to only do one build at a time
<jhodapp> sergiusens, let's try fginther's theory with silo 4
<Saviq> kgunn, if you have something for unity-mir to land, go for it
<sergiusens> jhodapp: well I can't see all the other processes so it will need to be triggered by either robru_, cyphermox or sil2100
<Saviq> or actually, seems qtdeclarative landed, robru_, can you please retry the unity8 builds in silo 007?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, oh ok, sil2100 can you try rebuilding one package at a time in sil 4?
<jhodapp> silo
<robru_> on it
<fginther> jhodapp, sergiusens, there is currently 800MB free... should be enough to build 1 silo (I hope)
<jhodapp> sergiusens, ok let's try it all again then
<jhodapp> fginther, thanks
<robru_> just did silo 7. you guys are waiting on silo 4 too?
<jhodapp> robru_, yeah
<sergiusens> jhodapp: oh, one package at a time, I read, one silo at a time
<robru_> fginther, when you say "one at a time", do I really have to wait for the whole job to finish? or can i just wait until the packages are uploaded to the PPA?
<sergiusens> it's a lot of packages in silo 4; do we have an ordering?
<fginther> robru_, the package build phase of silo 7 is complete, the cow build dir it was using has been cleaned up
<fginther> robru_, I think once the cow build is done, the next build can start
<jhodapp> sergiusens, yes, they should work out ok from the dependencies
<sergiusens> fginther: isn't it full due to a pbuilder for trusty and another for utopic is in there?
<jhodapp> are there any plans to upgrade the server's disk space too since this seems to be happening repeatedly?
<fginther> sergiusens, I can't tell for sure (am requesting help from IS). there are 7 old build directories which could have tons of crap in them
<sergiusens> jhodapp: well it isn't clear if only one silo at a time can operate or that we need to build one package at a time ;)
<jhodapp> sergiusens, heh, indeed
<sergiusens> jhodapp: almost sure it's per silo as it's the same jenkins host hosting all silos
<jhodapp> yeah
<jhodapp> sergiusens, so are you going to wait for silo 7 to be done building?
<sergiusens> jhodapp: I'm waiting for a general direction from robru_, cyphermox or fginther
<robru_> yeah, i restarted silo 7, I guess we're just waiting for the COW stage to complete then I'll rebuild silo 4
<fginther> robru_, agreed. If that fails due to space issues, we'll have to rethink it
<jhodapp> perfect, thanks robru_
<robru_> jhodapp, no worries
<fginther> robru_, cyphermox, can you take a look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/fginther-test/9/console ?
<robru_> fginther, not sure what i'm looking at
<fginther> over 60% of / is consumed by /var/cache/pbuilder/build and most of those directories have old timestamps
<fginther> robru_, I'm trying to figure out what is hogging /
<fginther> robru_, my theory is that most of it is tied up in those old cow build directories and we can just purge them to get back on track
<robru_> fginther, seems reasonable. i don't know much about that system though
<fginther> robru_, ok
<Saviq> robru_, ah, I thought you'd just kick the failed PPA builds...
<Saviq> someone must've kicked the build before
<robru_> Saviq, oh, sorry. thought you wanted the whole silo done.
<robru_> jhodapp, fginther : silo 4 started https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/36/console
<jhodapp> robru_, thanks
<robru_> you're welcome
<thomi> robru_: are utopic landings up and running?
<robru_> thomi, who's asking? ;-)
<thomi> robru_: I am
<robru_> thomi, mostly yeah, but silos are super limited
<thomi> oh
<thomi> ok
<thomi> why's that? just curious...
<robru_> thomi, lots of trusty SRUs underway. also utopic is "open" but most of the stuff landing there is blocked by other components that we're trying to fix
<thomi> I see
<thomi> so... I should hold off trying to land autopilot in U untill next week perhaps
<robru_> thomi, well i don't know if you have to wait a whole week, but waiting a day or two might be good
<thomi> robru_: ok, I'll check back towards the end of the week
<robru_> thomi, sorry, thanks
<thomi> might get a silo allocated on Friday,l and do the testing our Momday time - that seemed to work well in the past :)
 * rsalveti waves
<rsalveti> jhodapp: what is up with the media-hub silo?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, various issues, jenkins disk space running out, now I have a merge conflict to fix
<rsalveti> jhodapp: why did we get a conflict?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, not sure yet
<rsalveti> maybe because of the packaging changes
<rsalveti> but should be easy to fix
<rsalveti> conflict in media-hub is quite weird
<jhodapp> rsalveti, well I added a new branch to merge for media-hub
<rsalveti> ok, so I guess it's a conflict between your branches
<rsalveti> jhodapp: seems you're on top of it, let me know if you need to rebuild it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, seems to be yeah, thanks man
<jhodapp> rsalveti, how's the conference?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: starts tomorrow
<jhodapp> ah ok
<rsalveti> jhodapp: waiting for my room at the hotel
<cyphermox> fginther: I'm thinking maybe we should just purge the old dirs using pbuilder directly..
<fginther> cyphermox, can that be done, if so it should work
<fginther> ahh '--clean'
<cyphermox> yeah, I was looking up how :)
<cyphermox> I know with sbuild it's quite simple
<fginther> cyphermox, it worked on my local desktop. I had several stale build directories and now they are gone
<fginther> cyphermox, I wouldn't recommend running --clean while a build is in progress
<cyphermox> no, that's for sure :)
<fginther> cyphermox, --clean also cleans up aptcache, but that shouldn't be a big issue, it will just mean a few slower builds afterward
<fginther> cyphermox, I'm comfortable with this approach. from my email, I mainly wanted someone to confirm that those build dirs could be cleaned up
<fginther> cyphermox, I have a job created to do the 'pbuilder --clean'. I can execute this after the current build jobs finish
<jhodapp> robru_, ok, so for the MR list for silo 004, can you get rid of all of the MRs that reference media-hub (there are 3 right now) and replace it with this single MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/media-hub-condensed/+merge/217509
<robru_> jhodapp, sure
<jhodapp> robru_, thanks, then do a rebuild please
<robru_> jhodapp, ok, just reconfiguring now
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru_> you're welcome
<rsalveti> robru_: are we landing anything already or still waiting for a big landing to happen or another image respin?
<robru_> rsalveti, uh, well unity8 is waiting on mir or something like that. if you have a small landing it should be fine
<rsalveti> robru_: ok, thanks
<fginther> cyphermox, does the ci-train already support releasing from non-trunk branches?
<fginther> robru, does the ci-train already support releasing from non-trunk branches?
<robru> fginther, hmmm, well it doesn't specify the destination trunks, it just deals in MPs. So as long as you have an MP, I think you can point it anywhere. it does have a check that all the MPs in the same silo have the same target branch, but i think it can be any target.
<fginther> robru, thanks
<robru> fginther, you're welcome
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<jhodapp> robru, ok, qtubuntu-media needs a rebuild from a new MR push
<robru> jhodapp, silo 4?
<jhodapp> robru, yes sorry
<robru> jhodapp, no worries
<robru> jhodapp, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/38/console
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<rsalveti> robru: would you mind reconfiguring silo 14? added a new mr for indicator-power in there
<robru> on it
<robru> rsalveti, ok, ready to build
<rsalveti> robru: thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome!
<jhodapp> robru, one more time on the qtubuntu-media rebuild, thanks
<jhodapp> silo 4
<robru> jhodapp, sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/39/console
<robru> you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-29
<robru> jhodapp, build failed, let me know when you're ready for a rebuild
<jhodapp> robru, that doesn't look like a source compile/linking issue...it looks like perhaps an infrastructure issue
<robru> jhodapp, oh sorry, i just saw the failure, didn't actually look at i
<robru> it
<robru> jhodapp, ok, rebuilding just media hub: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/40/console
<jhodapp> cool thanks
<robru> yw
<robru> jhodapp, this failure doesn't look infrastructural to me this time: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174113258/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.media-hub_0.0.1%2B14.10.20140429-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jhodapp> robru, yeah definitely not
<jhodapp> robru, let me see if I can reproduce that
<robru> jhodapp, sure. just ping me when you're ready for a rebuild
<jhodapp> robru, ok, thanks
<ToyKeeper> Ah hah.  ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you please reconf the silo9,  I have added a critical bugfix to it
<Mirv> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks... the silo9 is now building a decent pile of MRs and changes
<Mirv> looks good now
<Mirv> the disk space problem should be solved
<sil2100> ev: ping once you're up
<sil2100> Oh, ogra is not around?
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, do you know by any chance if ogra generated a packages diff for image no 2? Since I can't see it in the main directory and I'm not sure if he didn't move it somewhere
<sil2100> Mirv: since mako before your change (and maybe some other changes?) was 100% green, while now I already see 7 failures
<sil2100> Mirv: 2 are expected (dialer app), but 5 failures in clock app again?
<Mirv> sil2100: no I don't see hint of that. it'd be nice to see though.
<sil2100> Those might be flaky tests anyway, but still it would be nice to know what landed
<Mirv> sil2100: weird, that clock one. I got 5 failures with or without my changes.
<Mirv> but of course locally things are often different anyhow
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, ok, so that's flaky then - on the last run it was passing, but since you got it I would say it's again a test problem
<ev> sil2100: hi
<mhr3> no image for mako+utopic yet?
<Mirv> mhr3: two images! http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Mirv> not sure what channel though :S I have my mako dist-upgraded manually to utopic
<Mirv> (which worked fine)
<ogra_> mhr3, already the second one
<mhr3> ogra_, how do i get it? devel-proposed is still on 303
<ogra_> mhr3, right. will be switched this evening
<ogra_> (only stgraber can do that and he was off yesterday)
<ogra_> -- channel ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<sil2100> ogra_: !
<ogra_> (--list-channels helps :P )
<mhr3> i see, thx
<sil2100> ogra_: welcome! Do you know if we have a changelog for #2? Since I didn't find it in the usual place
<ogra_> sil2100, look closer :P
<sil2100> ogra_: cheats!
<sil2100> It wasn't there an hour ago!
<ogra_> (sorry, the script had one place where trusty was used, fixed that)
<sil2100> ;p
<rsalveti> Mirv: trying to bump a few packages, but they are failing when trying to install the qtdeclarative ones
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/5.0~git20140203~e0c5eebe-0ubuntu3
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/5.2.1-1ubuntu3
<rsalveti>  qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin : Depends: qml-module-qtquick2 but it is not installable
<rsalveti> not sure yet why
<rsalveti>  qtdeclarative5-test-plugin : Depends: qml-module-qttest but it is not installable
<rsalveti> I saw that a bunch of packages got renamed
<Mirv> rsalveti: the packages are there, but I believe it's because the newly named packages haven't been promoted to main
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh!
<rsalveti> that's bad
<Mirv> that's something that release team can probably easily fix, it's something that is just not automatic
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> thanks for taking care of that
<rsalveti> time for me to get some sleep
<rsalveti> later
<Mirv> about time I think yes :)
<sil2100> rsalveti: goodnight!
<dpm> morning psivaa, I was wondering if you could help me with https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239 - it needs some Jenkins job config renamed from ubuntu_filemanager_app to just filemanager. fginther did it yesterday and then it passed the tests, but after having added a new revision to the branch it looks like that change did not stick and Jenkins is complaining about the same thing again
<psivaa> dpm:  let me take a look
<sil2100> mhr3: hmmmmmm
<dpm> thanks
<sil2100> mhr3: as the packaging reviewer I have to make sure - I see some symbols getting removed in the new landing of unity-scopes-api
<mhr3> it's all fine
<sil2100> mhr3: are those internal ones?
<sil2100> mhr3: since well, symbols removal usually means ABI breakage
<mhr3> if we had real abi breakage we'd bump
<sil2100> mhr3: tell that to the release team ;p
<mhr3> why would release team care at this point?
<mhr3> we're not trying to sru that or anything
<sil2100> mhr3: it's landing in the archive, so I guess they would care very much - it's not that they want to have strange things in the archive just because it's the start of the cycle - but maybe you're right, let's simply check with a core dev ;p
<sil2100> ogra_: could you take a look at this packaging diff? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/9/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.4.3+14.10.20140428-0ubuntu1.diff <- there's a new package (which looks good), some click additions, apparmour and well, some symbols got removed - but mhr3 says it's not an ABI break
<mandel> sil2100, looks like I cannot set the testing to yes in the spreadsheet, do I need someone else to do it for me?
<psivaa> dpm: that MP is now CI approved
<sil2100> mandel: ah ;) Let me try adding you to the spreadsheet ;p
<mandel> sil2100, awesome :)
<sil2100> mandel: try now
<mandel> sil2100, udm is changing some packages, it is probably a good idea to get a coredev to take a look, right?
<mandel> sil2100, sweet, I can edit now, thx!
<sil2100> mandel: it's usually being done during the publishing stage, but the earlier you get some core-dev to look at it the faster you can find the issues :)
<mandel> Mirv, can you take a look (if you have the time) at silo 11 which has udm and unity-click-scope? There are new packages being added and things renamed because we now provide an uploader
<sil2100> mandel: Mirv is not a core-dev sadly, but he should be able to give you some good pointers since he's a package uploader :)
<sil2100> davmor2: could you give a sign to ogra_ when there is the green light? He'll promote the image then :)
<sil2100> hm, session switch, brb
<sil2100> Ok guys, soon I will be jumping out for an early lunch
<sil2100> But I'll be on IRC all the time through mobile
<dpm> psivaa, awesome, thanks, has the job now been fixed permanently to take into account the renaming ubuntu_filemanager_app -> filemanager?
<ogra_> sil2100, can you please talk to the guys submitting such changes and ask them to make changelog entries for dependency changes in the future ... ?
<sil2100> ogra_: ok..!
<dpm> psivaa, also, would it be possible to retrigger Jenkins for this other MP which suffered from the same issue? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/run-ap-from-out-of-source-build/+merge/217510
<ogra_> we'll never find out when i.e. apparmor deps were added without looking at the actual diff otherwise
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll have a talk with Pawel later today, yeah... it makes sense
<ogra_> sil2100, beyond that it looks fine
<Mirv> mandel: looks good to me at least with some quick browsing through it. nothing wrong with the newly added packages. also installed fine.
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<psivaa> dpm: new MP's will pick up the correct name, filemanager from now on. but if you just rebuild an earlier build it will pick up the old name because that was the parameter used.
<psivaa> so for rebuilds of an earlier MP we need to check if the name is the correct one before actually building it. I've kicked the second one with 'filemanger'
<dpm> psivaa, I'm not sure I can follow what you mean by me rebuilding the app, but yeah, all new MPs use 'filemanager'
<dpm> thanks!
<psivaa> dpm: i meant rebuilding the jenkins job that's relevant to an MP that was done earlier (before i made the config change)
<psivaa> dpm: the second one failed for some reason.. looking
<psivaa> dpm: appears to be some pep8 issue in the test?
<dpm> let me have a look...
<dpm> psivaa, indeed, I'll fix that, thanks. If I do a new push, will then Jenkins use the new 'filemanager' name on that one?
<psivaa> dpm: i'd guess so, since the job config and the last build have 'filemanager'
<Mirv> mandel: please use lintian on the built packages, though, and fix at least the W: libudm-priv0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libudm-priv-common0
<mandel> Mirv, ok
<popey> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/dropping-letters/reset-game-and-set-high-score/+merge/200465 - wasn't raring build disabled for dropping letters (and all other core apps)? If not, could you please disable raring builds then re-trigger?
<psivaa> popey: ack, 1 sec pls
<popey> thanks
<popey> psivaa: also, why does this have no jenkins feedback? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-calculator-app/first_packaging_review/+merge/210554
<davmor2> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks :)
<psivaa> popey: the dropping letters with raring disabled has run successfully but the MP does not get the feedback from jenkins for some reason. it could be because I had to change the original job config
<psivaa> popey: as per why calculator MP from sil2100 not got the bot's attention, i could not find out why. not sure if commit message/ description have a format to follow.
<psivaa> popey: i'll follow this up with fginther
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> Ah, my old packaging branch for calculator? Would be nice to get that reviewed
<sil2100> Will have to poke some people for that maybe
<mhr3> sil2100, hm, we have the automerger bot setup for lp:unity-scopes-api/devel, does that use utipc?
<mhr3> utopic
<sil2100> mhr3: I think its still using trusty, let me poke people about it in some moments
<mhr3> thx
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: so u2 (I could resist that link) is  pretty much identical to 302 and 303 in quality.  So we just need to test that devel-proposed will indeed just continue to it.  My only concern now is that devel might move stable installs over but I'm not sure how the stable image is installed
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-api/merge-trunk/+merge/217573 :/
<ogra_> davmor2, stable is installed from the stable channel ... which isnt an alias anymore ... we would have to explicitly copy the image into that channel to affect it in any way
<davmor2> ogra_: okay that's fine then.  So devel should in theory update from 303 to 2 and devel-proposed should in theory do the same post switch right?
<ogra_> right, though thats as i said up to stgraber to test before making the switch of the aliases
<ogra_> i will only promote from utopic-proposed to utopic ... for now only people using the named channel will get the update
<davmor2> ogra_: that fine I'm still going to setup flo and manta one on each channel to be sure though :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's not that I don't trust devs it's just their environments include lots of stuff that aren't on normal users machines :)
<ogra_> nah, nevar !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and there we go
<ogra_> === Image #2 (utopic) promoted to the utopic channel ===
<davmor2> ogra_: I think you forgot the "Honest Gov'nor" off you nah, nevar!  it adds an air of believability ;)
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: so you need to teach imgbot about promotions then :)
<ogra_> yeah, if i find time for that ...
<davmor2> ogra_: man don't make out you're busy, I know you're in a massage parlour just hitting a big publish button on the side ;)
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ congratulations and look the universe hasn't imploded yet!
<sil2100> yay!
<mandel> sil2100, one question, who could publish silo 11, I'm not a coredev or anything of the kind :)
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: thanks guys!
<sil2100> mandel: its set to Tested yes? Did you fix the packaging issues?
<mandel> sil2100, yes and yes
<sil2100> Once its marked we can publish that, Ill have some cycles for that in a moment if anything
<mandel> sil2100, I renamed the packaged as per Mirv recommendation and re-did the tests
<mandel> sil2100, ok, superb :)
<sil2100> Packages rebuilt, yes? :)
<mandel> sil2100, yes, rebuild and tested with the rebuild
<Mirv> mandel: yep it's our problem if we are not core-dev:s, ie. we'll get the packaging ack from someone :)
<mandel> ack
<sil2100> As Mirv said
<sil2100> ;)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<alecu> hola mandel, how's the landing coming along?
<alecu> mandel: is there anything I can help with or test?
<ogra_> in case anyone is interested http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/1.changes has the diff between trusty 303 and utopic #1 now
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<Mirv> nice changelog
<ogra_> well, a bit worrying that we get new boost without dropping the old
<xnox> ogra_: mir&unity was not rebuild against boost1.55, agreed wtih RAOF that it will happen as part of normal mir release.
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> what did pull the new one in then ?
 * ogra_ assumes there were other boost related packages rebuild already ?
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: did you check and pre-ACK https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.3+14.10.20140429-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<ogra_> ah, scopes-api ...
<ogra_> and dbus-cpp
<ogra_> xnox, thanks !
<ogra_> heh, i wasnt aware we have a package called barry
<xnox> ogra_: i'm pretty sure you've said it last time as well... =)
<ogra_> not sure, did i pay attention to boost last time ?
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ is getting old ... memory like a sieve etc 
<Mirv> sil2100: no pre-ack for that yet
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I'll browse through that and then poke ogra_ for a final ACK ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, same issue as in the last debdiff
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah... ;/
<ogra_> mandel, can you please note dependency changes in the changelog ?
<ogra_> there is no way for us to find them later unless we dig through all diffs one by one
<Mirv> mandel: sil2100: additional note regarding that landing: the https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/207490 in landing plan claims to be "Superseded"
<Mirv> and no changes today, so it might be wrong branch?
<fginther> sil2100, psivaa, the calculator MP was not tested because sil2100 wasn't a member of any of the core apps teams. I've added him
<psivaa> fginther: ack, thanks.
<fginther> psivaa, were there 2 MPs? both MPs listed in the asana task are the same
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> fginther: thank you :)
<psivaa> popey: it was the only MP for this issue. i copied two comments :)
<psivaa> fginther: ^ sorry :)
<fginther> psivaa, no worries
<mandel> ogra_, sure
<mandel> Mirv, let me check
<sil2100> mandel: better being safe than sorry ;)
<mandel> Mirv, it was superseded because the diff was huge when there have been reviews in previous branches on which this one is based
<sil2100> mandel: so is that branch supposed to be landed as well?
<mandel> ogra_, do you want me to just edit the changelog or what?
<mandel> sil2100, yes, I'm trying to get the correct MR
<ogra_> mandel, yeah, i think thats what CI supports
<mandel> Mirv, sil2100 this is the correct diff => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/215894
<mandel> there you can see that it was superseded not to have a crazy diff
<mandel> ogra_, jsut straight in the branch?
<ogra_> yeah, i think it needs to stay in UNRELEASED state though ...
<ogra_> else CI wont pick it up
<ogra_> ( sil2100 can probably tell you in more detail)
<sil2100> mandel: wait
<sil2100> mandel: just update the commit message of the merge where the addition of the dependency has been made
<mandel> sil2100, ok, I can easily do that :)
<sil2100> mandel: since citrain uses commit messages to populate the changelog, so it's much easier :)
<mandel> sil2100, let me finish I meeting I have and will do it :)
<ogra_> would be cool if that could just happen automatically at some point :)
<sil2100> mandel: thanks :)
<mandel> sil2100, we are talking about google mock, correct?
<mandel> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> mandel, there were a bunch of build deps ... that changed
 * ogra_ opens the diff again 
<mandel> ogra_, no worries, I can do that against trunk
<ogra_> mandel, right, but eventually it would be cool if debian/control could just be automatically parsed and changed deps would just get an entry when the merge happens ... i'll talk to didier once he is back
 * ogra_ thinks thats automateable
 * sil2100 thinks that's a good idea, notes it down
<jhodapp> sil2100, good morning, can you try a rebuild of media-hub in silo 4? It had a unit test not pass, but I can't reproduce that locally in an amd64 schroot, so it might have been a fluke and I want to try again
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure, you don't have the permissions to rebuild, yes?
<jhodapp> sil2100, no
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, ran build - once Didier is back, let's discuss getting you access to the build jobs :)
<jhodapp> sounds great
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so, just to make sure all is ok - so, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/207490 is meant to be landed instead of the 'superseeded proposal'?
<mandel> sil2100, correct, the MR was updated (mainly just pointing to a diff base branch)
<sil2100> I just hope this won't break anything ;)
<sil2100> Since we never landed a branch that was superseeded before
<sil2100> Usually 'superseeded' means that there is some newer merge and this one is no longer valid
<mandel> sil2100, in terms of udm, no, it does not break, in terms of CI I have no clue
<sergiusens> sil2100: fwiw, same as with mandel jhodapp should be able to at least reconfigure/build/m&c
<jhodapp> yeah thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> a comma is missing between those two names :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: I can add him to the required teams if needed, if he's ci-trained :)
<sil2100> Or do you mean he's already added?
<sil2100> Since I added mandel yesterday because I knew he was discussing this with Didier last week
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, it would be good to add him
<sil2100> Ok, I'll do that in a moment :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: general consensus was that no new trainings were given and they needed me to vouch; I will handhold them until they feel confident to fly solo
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: would you please reconfigure the Silo9, I have added there a dependency MR
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you also queue up a rebuild of qtubuntu-media in silo 4?
<sil2100> bzoltan: ouch, unity8 branch? Sadly unity8 is currently locked by an unity8 landing...
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! How's the unity8 landing going?
<bzoltan> t1mp: ^^
 * sergiusens thinks unity8 is never unlocked
<t1mp> ai..
<sil2100> jhodapp: when I did a rebuild, all components were asked for rebuilding, so it should pick up qtubuntu-media as well I guess
<jhodapp> sil2100, perfect thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, had to tweak deps a bit, should be ready now, testing
<sil2100> Saviq: excellent, thanks
<alecu> Hi! what would be a good commit message for a branch that merges quite a few other branches? Perhaps the list of commit messages of each other branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/devel/+merge/217604
<Saviq> I mean as soon as it builds...
<sil2100> t1mp, bzoltan: we should have unity8 released and unblocked pretty soon...
<t1mp> sil2100: ok, thanks
<alecu> I'm asking so the deb changelog that the bot builds looks reasonable
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK, I can wait then
<sil2100> jhodapp: you should be able to run the build/reconfigure/m&c jobs now
<jhodapp> sil2100, excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> jhodapp: yw!
<sil2100> Damn, this is a big diff
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, are you still around?
<sil2100> Mirv: do you maybe have any ideas on why mandel's udm release packaging diff includes only one changelog entry, even though there are two merges for this landing?
<mandel> sil2100, one question, the CI train just gets the changelog from the branch?
<mandel> sil2100, I think I can improve that for you, let me finish the current hangout and we have one, sounds good?
<sil2100> mandel: CI train most of the time takes the commit message of every merge that is being submitted and provides a changelog entry for every one like that
<sil2100> mandel: it doesn't create a changelog entry only if you explicitly modify the debian/changelog file in your merge
<sil2100> It then doesn't do anything
<sil2100> mandel: what worries me is that the release that CItrain prepared out of your 2 merges has only 1 changelog entry :| It's missing the other one, and I have no idea why it did that
<mandel> sil2100, ok, cause that only branch is the top tip of a pipeline and we are loosing comments in the change log due to that, I can update the spreadsheet to add all the intermediate branches (all reviewed and approved)
<mandel> sil2100, so, ideally wither I update the change log OR I add the intermediate branches
<mandel> sil2100, I think option 2 is way better and will not take me long
<sil2100> mandel: hm, do as you feel is better, just make sure we get the same u-d-m at the end :)
<mandel> sil2100, exactly the same one, bzr pipeline for the win :)
<mandel> sil2100, that is the main reason I just gave the last one, because bzr pump will ensure it
<sil2100> mandel: ok :) THanks ;)
<dobey> alecu: ^^ i think that answers the question
<alecu> dobey: so, we should silo each of our branches instead of /devel ?
<dobey> alecu: no, i think we need to propagate all the commit messages in the MP for devel
<sergiusens> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 41 please?
<sil2100> Just got the ping, let me take a look what can be done
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks
<popey> ogra_: 15:31:09 < ahayzen> channel: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<popey> someone with that on their phone... it should update to U?
<ogra_> popey, once stgraber shows up to switch the alias
<sil2100> Yes, I guess that's the good config for that to happen
<popey> ok, ta
<ogra_> popey, sil2100 ... *now* ...
<ogra_> (... it should work)
<popey> yup!
<mandel> sil2100, I have reconfigured the silo, will do a rebuild and re-tests to be 120% sure everything is ok and I'll ping you
<sil2100> mandel: thank you! And sorry for all the additional work ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: ouuu yeaa
<ogra_> ouya :)
<mandel> sil2100, no big deal, is the right way to do it
<popey> ogra_: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-04-29-154727.png
<popey> \o/
<popey> then http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-04-29-154647.png
<popey> ☹
<ogra_> yay
<popey> (known bug)
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Mooooo
<sil2100> MOOOOOO
<ogra_> hmm., so why does my indicator not switch back to wifi
<ogra_> i was just out at the grocery store and it still shows 2G ...
<ogra_> even though wifi is checked as well as my wlan if i open the indicator
<alecu> dobey: look in landing-011, they are actually adding each of the branches to the silo
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<dobey> alecu: yes, but they are all owneed by mandel and part of his crazy pipeline usage. they aren't all merged to a devel branch for testing that's then being pushed to release
<dobey> alecu: i don't think we want to create a bunch of new branches each with one more commit from devel than the previous, and sequentially propose them to trunk
<mandel> dobey, alecu each branch fixes a bug, I expected the ci bot to grab the --fixes lp:foo commits but it does not, therefore I have proposed each branch in the pipeline so that it grabs the commit of the MR
<dobey> mandel: i think it does, to get the bugs fixed, but i don't think it grabs the commit message from every commit in a branch (because that would just result in a horrible changelog in most cases)
<mandel> dobey, certainly not for every commit, that would be really really bad for me, Changelog = > "fixing fu**ing type errors" :P
<alecu> "fixing tyops"
<dobey> mandel: it uses the commit message in the MP
<mandel> alecu, lol
<dobey> your problem is you used bzr pipeline, and then keep adding things to the pipeline and then you end up with a 60K line diff
<sil2100> mandel, dobey: the citrain takes the commit message of each merge, not of each commit in the branch that's being merged
<dobey> sil2100: yes, that's what i just said :)
<sil2100> Right ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, so, how's the migration of bots to u looking/
<mhr3> ?
<sil2100> mhr3: ah! Ok, poking around right now, will give you a sign
<mhr3> a "sign"? should i be looking out of the window or something? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: wait for the ><><><><>< sign on the channel window ;)
<sil2100> I'm poking Francis about that
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, how long does it take for an image to build and pefrom all the testing?
<sil2100> ogra_: if we would kick one now, would we make it before the cron-build?
<ogra_> the build should take 1:30 ... +5h for the tests or so
<sil2100> It would be nice to start having 2 images per day
<ogra_> should make it in time i think
<sil2100> There are no super important changes, but I guess it would be nice to have a new image anyways
<sil2100> ogra_: if you think we can make it on time, could you kick a new image now maybe?
<ogra_> sil2100, will do
<sil2100> ogra_: thank you :)
<sil2100> Saviq: how's the testing going? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, unfortunately had to do a little bit more packaging tweaks ;D
<Saviq> sil2100, builds now, should be tested before the hour
<sil2100> Saviq: excellent, thanks o/
<sil2100> mhr3: fginther said he'll look into that in some moments o/
<sil2100> mhr3: I mean...
<sil2100> mhr3: ><><><><><
<mhr3> omg, omg, it's the sign!
 * mhr3 runs around in circles
<ogra_> formerly known as "prince" ?
<ogra_> ah no, that was "the symbol" :P
<bfiller> sil2100: what needs to happen to get line 25 into SRU? looks like it's in unapproved still
<sil2100> bfiller: let me look into that one
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 3 building (started: 20140429 15:45) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<rsalveti> Mirv: triggered a rebuild, it seems we're fine now (qtdeclarative)
<rsalveti> thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please ping me when the unity8 landing is unlocked so we can push our bundle?
<Mirv> rsalveti: no problem. I didn't get a response but finally someone did fix those 2.5h ago
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure! I guess it will be robru's turn when that happens, but I'll let him know to do the same
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks... I wonder if we need to merge back from the unity8 trunk after its land, or maybe our change merges in without conflict after the landing. Let's see
<sil2100> bzoltan: let's hope no action will be required ;)
<popey> sil2100: I wont be at the call as I have another meeting
<sil2100> popey: ok
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, cyphermox: meeting o/
<ogra_> tell google
<ogra_> doesnt want to let me in (once again ... sigh)
<sil2100> Hey google, meeting!
<alecu> so, mandel, sergiusens: what's the status of landing-011?
 * sil2100 think it's the best time to upgrade his phone to utopic
<sil2100> *thinks
<davmor2> ogra_: where do you want to annoy stgraber
<ogra_> i pinged him in #phablet
<ogra_> seems he isnt in any public touch channels atm
<sil2100> Playing all sneaky, ey?
<mandel> alecu, done with testing and approving for landing
<mandel> sil2100, ^^
<mandel> sil2100, the changelog should be better now AFAIK
<alecu> mandel: great! shall I test it too?
<mandel> alecu, would be great if you do but I have done most of the unity-scope-click test plan (those were udm is used) and a several system upgrade to ensure everything is ok
<mandel> alecu, but another set of eyes would be nice, sil2100 what do you think?
<sil2100> The more testing, the better :)! But no need to be overly-paranoic
<alecu> mandel: great. If you've tested that clicks are installed ok, then I'm fine with it
<mandel> alecu, yes, I have tested several click packages in different conditions (3G, Wifi, disconnect, reconnect)
<alecu> mandel: awesome then
<mandel> sil2100, looks like we are good then :) let me know if the reconfigure of the silo improved the change log and if we are good to go :)
<sil2100> mandel: ok, I'll try looking into that as well - robru will be your main guide for this timezone as well ;)
<mandel> sil2100, ack
 * mandel has no clear tz
<robru> hello
<mandel> robru, we were talking about silo11, we believe is ready to land, tests etc.. all done :)
<mandel> robru, and is in your tz hehe
<robru> mandel, great. cyphermox and I are just reviewing the packaging changes.
<mandel> robru, sweet
<dbarth> robru: o/ hey there, i hear that U is open, so i have line 34 ready for you
<dbarth> can i haz a silo?
<robru> dbarth, sure
<dbarth> cool
<robru> dbarth, ok, you got silo 3
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 3 DONE (finished: 20140429 17:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/3.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> \o/ now to see what was in the build that was so top secret sil2100 couldn't remember it ;)
<sil2100> I'm just a brainless button-pusher, what do you expect?!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> more boost
<ogra_> the phone will be sooo fast with all these new boosters
<Saviq> sil2100, FYI: testing pass
<Saviq> sil2100, that silo has quite some packaging changes, so some of you guys should have a look
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<robru> sil2100, yeah, just saw it' cyphermox and I are reviewing silo 11 together then we can get to that shortly
<sil2100> Awesome, thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: flo is
<davmor2> :)
 * davmor2 goes and gets food
<robru> mandel, ok, so we have a problem in silo 11. it looks like pkgconfig isn't set up correctly. Do you know anything about the changes to pkgconfig in that silo?
<ogra_> oh man
<cyphermox> mandel: the issue I see with u-d-m specifically in pkg-config is that the file is moved to /usr/share; but that would break cross-building. you should be able to install the various architecture versions of the -dev package and have it correctly point libdir to where the library is for that architecture
<ogra_> poor mandel ... the eternal u-d-m landing
<robru> ogra_, this should be a simple fix though?
<ogra_> dunno ... i didnt look :)
<ogra_> its just that he tries to land it since ... what ... 5 weeks now ?
<robru> ogra_, well this particular silo is just from yesterday ;-)
<ogra_> he started as part of the mms landing
<ogra_> then hopped from silo to silo
<davmor2> ogra_: he just didn't bribe didrocks enough to get it landed ;)
<robru> Saviq, kgunn: just hit publish on silo 7. not sure how long that'll take to get through utopic-proposed, maybe an hour or two, then we can get the next silos started.
<Saviq> robru, awesomes, thanks
<Saviq> robru, kgunn's (supposed to be) off today
<bzoltan> robru: hello, do you know if the unity8  landing is still locked?
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<kgunn> robru: i'm kinda back...will be in and out...but if you to get line 17 a silo, now that unity-mir is unblocked that would be great
<bzoltan> robru: rsalveti: was today unity8 landing?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, do you mean line 17? kgunn just requested a silo
<robru> it would be easier to talk to bzoltan if he stayed in the channel more than 5 minutes at a time
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: I am not sure. We have a QtC-UITK-Unity8 landing bundle what is blocked by an ongoing Unity8 landing... that is hat i have understood from sil2100 ...
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  So I am waiting to get a slot to land that unity8 MR from timp
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, I only see one for kevin so must be it
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: yes, that must be it... I will follow that one
<robru> bzoltan, oh i just emailed you. unity8 is published but stuck in -proposed for now. should land soonish
<bzoltan> robru: Cool... after it lands I will need a slot for line 16 in order to land this MR : https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/unity8/new_tabbar-again/+merge/215658
<robru> bzoltan, ok, as soon as I see unity8 landed, I'll assign that, and even click build if I don't see you around
<bzoltan> robru: thank you a lot ... the Silo9 is assigned already ... but it needs a reconfiguration too
<robru> bzoltan, ah ok
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome
<boiko> robru: should I build what is in silo landing-006 already to start testing?
<robru> boiko, I'm not sure, do you depend on the new unity8 landing?
<boiko> robru: not that I know of
<robru> boiko, then go for it ;-)
<boiko> robru: nice, thanks :)
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<mandel> cyphermox, robru the changes where made because I moved to cmake and that is where cmake places it, I had no real reason to move it
<robru> mandel, can you please adjust cmake to put the files back in the original place? it does have a negative impact on the ability to cross-build this package
<mandel> ogra_, I'll land it, eventually :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mandel, wow, real was impressive today
<mandel> robru, sure, should be quite easy to do
<robru> mandel, great, thanks. once that's rebuilt I'll publish it
<mandel> robru, where exactly (to be 100% sure) should the pkgconfig land?
<mandel> ogra_, yes, crazy
<mandel> ogra_, I did not expect that happening, I guess you know why I'm back now :)
<robru> mandel, well it should be in the arch-specific /usr/lib/[arch]/pkgconfig
<ogra_> yeah
<mandel> robru, ack
<ogra_> i didnt either ... but bayern did the best they could ... so that was well deserved
<robru> mandel, here's the overall diff: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/22/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.3+14.10.20140429.1-0ubuntu1.diff grep that for pkgconfig and try to undo as much of what you find as possible ;-)
<mandel> ogra_, guardiola likes to keep the ball and not score, he could be italian instead of catalan
<ogra_> LOL
<asac> anyone can confirm that we have sound and networking issues in #2 and #3?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<mandel> robru, I just trigered the rebuild
<robru> mandel, excellent, thanks
<ogra_> asac, bug 1307981 ... not new but happens a lot more now
<asac> hmm no bot
<asac> ok that one
<asac> what about sound?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> works here
<ogra_> asac, whats that sound issue you refer to ?
<asac> rsalveti: ?
<ogra_> you mean the old volume slider bug ?
<asac> ChickenCutlass mentioned there was a sound issue that is causing issues when validating media hub now
<ogra_> bug 1306499
<ogra_> oh ?
<asac> really no bug bot here?
<ogra_> no , mean the media-hub
<asac> ChickenCutlass: is that the one plaguing you slightly?
<rsalveti> the slider one, it's not a regression when comparing to the older image, but from my pov it's also critical for the user experience
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> rsalveti: to which older image?
<asac> rsalveti: #2? #301?
<ogra_> bu nothing new
<ogra_> 291
<rsalveti> the bug was reported against 287 I guess
<ChickenCutlass> asac, not stopping me from testing just wanted to mention it
<asac> sure
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> even older
<asac> well, it sounded it was a regression
<asac> in our image
<ogra_> both arent
<rsalveti> it is, just not in this image
<asac> ok
<ogra_> but the routing one is really bad now
<rsalveti> we had that regression for a while
<asac> well, so i assumed you had seen this before when testing media-hub
<asac> hence i assumed it was a regression
<asac> ignore
<rsalveti> nops, never used the volume indicator
<rsalveti> not blocking media-hub
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1307981
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1306499
<mandel> robru, so ideally the installation path of the .pc files now is ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR}/pkgconfig where -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LIBEXECDIR=/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)
<mandel> robru, does that sound good?
<ogra_> i have hit the networking one three times since i switched to image 2
<robru> mandel, yes that sounds perfect
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, so media hub working ok for me
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: yeah, missing on change in the upstart job
<rsalveti> as I said in phablet
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> it's not being restarted in case it gets a crash
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I ran through the test plan
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: did you test the store apps?
<ChickenCutlass> not yet
<ChickenCutlass> let me do that
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: mind stressing seek as well?
<rsalveti> I can easily get it to crash
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, yeah, been doing it working for me
<ChickenCutlass> on sintel
<rsalveti> weird
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, apparmor must not be right
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: failed?
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, can't get bad voltage to play
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, where do I look again
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, oh I think media-hub crashed
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, yeah working now
<mandel> robru, something went crazy in the spreadsheet? I just see #ref in the silo11
<mandel> ogra_, have you ever seen this => https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174190423/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.ubuntu-download-manager_0.3%2B14.10.20140429.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mandel> robru, ^
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: did you get a crash?
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: did it only work after a reboot?
<boiko> does anyone know what to do when trying to flash using channel utopic-proposed it says it is not found?
<rsalveti> boiko: use ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<boiko> rsalveti: ah ok, thanks
<robru> mandel, sorry, was afk. checking
<mandel> robru, ignore me, found the issue in cmake, fixing
<robru> mandel, just a hunch, but it seems like you might need to specify PREFIX in cmake. it looks kinda like it's trying to build the file directly in the host system's /usr/lib rather than in the $SRCDIR/debian/tmp/usr/lib
<robru> mandel, ah ok
<mandel> robru, I'm stupid, it was a stupid typo.. we can blame it on being late :)
<robru> mandel, haha no worries. I'm around for many more hours to help out with this
<mandel> robru, if I land this I'll be happy to die hehe
<robru> mandel, we can do it!
<mandel> robru, so if you are around I'd love to get this fix, is building again
<robru> mandel, absolutely
<robru> mandel, I'll try to keep an eye, but just in case I miss it, ping me when the build is done and I'll publish it
<mandel> robru, I'll ping you when is done, don't worry
<thomi> robru: I wonder if I could get a silo for row 43 please? also - do I need to do anything special since a) the mp target is not trunk, and b) this is a source package the ci-train has never seen before?
<robru> thomi, silo 18. a) no, b) ... maybe. i'll check
<thomi> robru: awesome, thansk
<robru> thomi, I *think* the only thing that needs to be done would be if you want to continue having jenkins auto-review your branches outside of silos. citrain itself with silos doesn't need any special config as long as you have MPs
<thomi> robru: ok, cool - we've already sorted out the CI side
<robru> thomi, oh, great
<robru> thomi, oh yeah, so you're changing the source package name in the MP, that's really tricky ;-)
<thomi> it.. it is?
<robru> thomi, the problem there is that citrain looks at the original source package name and then doesn't handle the transition at all.
<thomi> :(
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-30
<robru> thomi, so I would recommend, just merge this MP by hand, then create a new empty MP to shove through CI train. I've seen this a couple times already
<thomi> I had to hit 'force rebuild' since the branch I'm merging in to has a different changelog
<thomi> robru: ok, will do
<robru> thomi, thaks
<mandel> robru, done! everything was correctly build \o/
<mandel> robru, afaik everything should be ok now, can you take a quick look and I'll go to bed (3 am here)
<robru> mandel, sure
<robru> mandel, looks really good to me! publishing!
<mandel> robru, awesome!!! thx!
<mandel> robru, I'm off then for the day/night, thx a lot for the help, I really appreciate it
<robru> mandel, should hit distro in an hour or so
<robru> mandel, you're welcome! get some sleep!
<mandel> robru, that is awesome, means we will soon have browser downloads in the touch image :)
<mandel> robru, laters o/
<mandel> robru, have a good evening
<robru> you too
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 4 building (started: 20140430 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 4 DONE (finished: 20140430 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/4.changes ===
<rsalveti> yay, new image
<bzoltan> coool
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  would you please reconfigure the silo9?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you please reconfigure the silo9?
<robru> bzoltan, on it
<robru> bzoltan, alright, please build
<bzoltan> robru: thanks
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome
<Mirv> ok :)
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: it seems the autopkg auth problem is here to stay for a bit. do you think we could merge&clean the unity8 silo while it's still in -proposed so that SDK team can move forards?
<didrocks> Mirv: sounds the right path to me
<didrocks> Mirv: please put a comment so that it's tracked manually!
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: +1, thanks ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: once unity8 lands, I'll also assign the silo for Mir again
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: and even press build so that when Kevin appears he can do the testing and we can land
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> thanks guys
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I was thinking about doing that as well
<Mirv> but feel free
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, I was wondering is a bank holiday for you as well?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, if that clause is missing "tomorrow"
<didrocks> *if tomorrow*
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: mind telling that we are off for business tomorrow? ^
<Mirv> it's the first time in two years I get to actually have it since we've had Oakland trips in the past..
<didrocks> sil2100: at least, in the EU time
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, same for me :)
<didrocks> Mirv: back on Friday?
<sil2100> Sure, I'll also mention that in the e-mail ;p
<Mirv> didrocks: back on Friday, yes
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, it will be only us two! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe check if cyphermox and other in US timezone will be there though
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> ok, sil2100 mentionned that the bot was disconnecting a lot
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: I'm removing the --no-profile (the thing avoiding using a lot of CPU)
<didrocks> and then, let's compare
<didrocks> done
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, but as kgunn mentioned it's also pretty sympathique *) when it says Choo Choo at random intervals
<Mirv> *) it seems English lacks that word
<didrocks> Mirv: well, it's the French word, so I don't care :p
<didrocks> yeah, seems only "pleasant" or "likeable" in English…
<mhr3__> sil2100, any news on the utopic bots?
<Saviq> huuh
<Saviq> sil2100, can you explain silo 007? it got landed, and is cleaning silo, but the new unity8 is still in proposed?
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑?
<didrocks> 09:14:03     Mirv | didrocks: sil2100: it seems the autopkg auth problem is here to stay for a bit. do you think we could merge&clean
<didrocks>                   | the unity8 silo while it's still in -proposed so that SDK team can move forards?
<didrocks> 09:14:24 didrocks | Mirv: sounds the right path to me
<didrocks> 09:14:37 didrocks | Mirv: please put a comment so that it's tracked manually!
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> missed it
<didrocks> Saviq: basically, everything is going to be stuck in proposed until the CI team help fixing the cred issue
<Saviq> didrocks, understood
<didrocks> we just help you guys getting your piece moving :)
<didrocks> jibel: do you mind sending an email about it to -devel and -phone?
<didrocks> then, we can answer telling what we are doing for getting things merged and not having a silo congestion
<Mirv> sil2100: I ignore-conflict configured the Mir landing since your run failed. the greeter split preparation silo is still there.
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, right, thanks! Sorry I missed that
 * sil2100 still in the process of conjuring coffee
<Mirv> ..and it's building now
<Mirv> dbarth: you'd probably like to mark the unity-webapps-googleplus SRU bug as verification-done instead of waiting for additional outside verification (if you're happy with your testing), so that it has a chance of migrating to updates pocket tomorrow when it has been 7 days in the proposed pocket
<didrocks> +1
<sil2100> Mirv: I actually thought it got verified alongside of the webbrowser-app component
<sil2100> That was my understanding
<Mirv> sil2100: it got verified, but not marked so as commented on the bug report by david
<Mirv> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html is again our friend
<sil2100> psivaa: good morning! Could you maybe try to re-run shorts_app for mako on the latest image?
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will do
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<psivaa> sil2100: jfyi, shorts app had failied in the previous image too, r3
<sil2100> psivaa: do you know if those were retried on r3? Since on the dashboard they seem to look as if they were re-ran and still failed
<psivaa> sil2100: yes, that was retried in r3 and failed again. i'm running with r4 now too
<ogra_> hmm, wasnt Mir supposed to land over night ?
<sil2100> ogra_: unity8 complications
<ogra_> ah, i didnt know it depends on that landing, yeah, saw that
<sil2100> ogra_: the unity8 landing got blocked in -proposed due to a autopkg auto problem etc.
<ogra_> yup
<sil2100> ogra_: unity8 landing had unity-mir locked, which is needed by the Mir one
<sil2100> Mir is already building in the silo so I hope we'll release it today
<popey> vila: could you take a look at the jenkins log for https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251 please? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2288/console
<popey> vila: it seemed to die due to some packaging issue?
<popey> aha,  calendar-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1 but it is not installable
<popey> vila: ignore me ☻
<Mirv> I can positively say that yesterday's functional BT headset was a one-time event. now I can't playback or record smoothly so I'm back to speaker/internalmicrophone :(
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Mirv: just like that?
<sil2100> How could that be broken suddenly ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: well of course a couple of more utopic updates in-between ;) but it seems pretty random all in all.
<Mirv> it may be that the duplex mode has always been broken (I was using USB microphone yesterday) and that the A2DP part fails to switch often (but not yesterday)
<Mirv> maybe it's a AR3012 BT controller bug since Launchpad is not swarmed with BT related reports. network over BT does work properly though.
<Mirv> and now I lost my camera I think somehow :S
<dbarth> Mirv: ok
<dbarth> Mirv: yes, i will do that, i'm testing it everyday and can attest it fixes the issue
<Mirv> dbarth: great! it's then possible it'll be handled tomorrow.
<popey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1314531 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533
<popey> (in case you lose them when the hangout closes)
<sil2100> popey: thanks :)
<dbarth> Mirv: done, if there are other things blocking let me know and i can accelerate the re-verirication
<dbarth> Mirv: i know i hav eanother silo which is in unappoved right now
<Mirv> dbarth: others are good at the moment. webbrowser-app has a chance of migration tomorrow as well, as the 7 days is full for it then too
<dbarth> ok
<Mirv> psivaa: I "got" the qmlscene crash seemingly retraced, but it didn't give anything meaningful in backtrace. bug #1314541 - I added the retrace tag there so that LP can try to backtrace it
<psivaa> Mirv: thanks.
<sil2100> I think it's time to upgrade my phone to utopic :|
<sil2100> Was supposed to do that yesterday...
<cjwatson> There are some phone-ish packages that have been uploaded to trusty-updates but not to utopic, so that now trusty-updates > utopic
<cjwatson> Normally I would just copy these up to utopic, binaries and all
<cjwatson> Is it going to cause any problems for our CI if I do that?
<cjwatson> (oxide-qt, unity, webbrowser-app)
<didrocks> cjwatson: no no, please do :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: we've done that on purpose until utopic opened and if it qualified as an SRU
<didrocks> cjwatson: some more will probably migrate until EOW
<didrocks> (to from trusty-proposed to -updates)
<cjwatson> Right, just wanted to check
<didrocks> do you want us to ping you about them?
<cjwatson> No need
<cjwatson> I'll check occasionally for a while
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> I never know how you handle those
<cjwatson> And yeah, there are others in universe
<didrocks> as you do the sync yourself for quite a while
<didrocks> but there is never cut off date (at least officially)
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ for x in main restricted universe multiverse; do ~cjwatson/suite-diff.py mirror/ubuntu/dists/{trusty-updates,utopic}/$x/source/Sources.gz gt; done
<cjwatson> basically
<cjwatson> yeah, we've never announced it very clearly
<cjwatson> it's usually just when it stops being worthwhile
<didrocks> ok, we don't plan that many SRU anymore anyway
<cjwatson> (i.e. the bulk of -updates tend to be already otherwise changed in utopic)
<didrocks> for touch
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> Mirv, hum, did your Qt renames not reach Utopic yet?
<Saviq> Mirv, any idea about that dep failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-trusty-i386-ci/1406/console ?
<ogra_> Saviq, they did http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/2.changes
<popey> vila: could you see why https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866 is failing? is this a packaging change?
<ogra_> docviewer !
<ogra_> fnally !!!
<sil2100> Damn, my internet works like horror today
<sil2100> Oh, docviewer? Like, PDFs?!
<sil2100> That's like 75% of usecases of my smartphone
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i even wrote my own ebook reader to work around that
<ogra_> (converting pdf books to html and turning that into a click package with included html viewer)
<ogra_> hmm, i see a bunch of ftbfs mails for the Mir silo
<ogra_> :(
<vila> popey: from http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1886/console :The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vila>  ubuntu-docviewer-app : Depends: file-qml-plugin but it is not going to be installed
<vila> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. doesn't look good
<cjwatson> ogra_: "error: 'strcmp' was not declared in this scope" basically
<ogra_> well, up to the Mir guys to fix ...
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm, should we perhaps change the seeds to reflect the renaming of the plugins
 * ogra_ is just noticing that sdk-libs only lists transitional packages now 
<Mirv> ogra_: yep, we should
 * Saviq tries to build locally...
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, you didn't sync the rename in qtmultimedia yet?
<ogra_> i guess that will happen after media-hub landed
<ogra_> since it replaces parts
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic_media-hub/+merge/217649
<Saviq> ogra_, not really related, the media hub replaces a backend plugin for qtmultimedia, not qtmultimedia itself, does it?
<ogra_> well, it drops it from the seeds
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: would you please reconfigure the Silo9. I have added there an important fix.
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> bzoltan: ACK
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan: uh!
<sil2100> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/combotest-fix/+merge/217546 <- this seems to target staging instead of trunk
<sil2100> bzoltan: other merges are targetting trunk on the other hand it seems, CITrain needs all branches to target the same thing :0
<sil2100> bzoltan: could you fix that?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ohh darn... let me fix that
<dbarth> bzoltan: reminds me, since you're uploading to U now, can you take my branch from line 37?
<Mirv> Saviq: nope, it's less urgent as it doesn't block anything
<dbarth> bzoltan: or let me know if i can remove safely as a landing request
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ morning, i have line 40 with 2 SRUs
<bzoltan> dbarth: it is already in the line 16
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> bzoltan: just give me a sign once the silo is ready for reconfiguring
<sil2100> dbarth: just to make sure - did you land anything for utopic for those projects in that SRU, or not yet?
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, I don't remember those components, so I guess it's safe
<mandel> sil2100, didrocks first time I feel the request for a silo, line 46, can you let me know if I did it correctly?
<sil2100> mandel: hi! First thing: you need to give the link to the merge request, not the lp branch
<dbarth> bzoltan: ah ok, so i'll remove this one then; thanks ;)
<mandel> sil2100, agh, I'm stupid I always get that wrong..
<sil2100> dbarth: so, line 40 ready for assignment? :)
<dbarth> didrocks: nothing on utopic yet
<dbarth> sil2100: ok cool
<mandel> sil2100, sorted out
<dbarth> uh sorry didrocks, i meant sil2100 ^^
<didrocks> ;)
<sil2100> mandel: looking good otherwise! Assigning
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, thx
<sil2100> mandel: I mean, I will try assigning, but we're critically low on silos ;) Although mhr3 had sooo many landings yesterday that I think he'll understand if I don't assign one instantly for him!
<sil2100> mhr3: am I right?!
<mandel> sil2100, no problem, I'll be working on other things in the mean time, we need to get the udm qml in the sdk
<mandel> sil2100, but if it is worth it, this landing should be really fast, is a simple qml change
<mhr3> sil2100, no, i want one! :P
<sil2100> pff ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<mhr3> sil2100, and you know i give them back fairly quickly :)
<sil2100> I'll just assign for both of you, as I guess those silos will be freed quickly
<mandel> sil2100, great, thx
<sil2100> mandel, mhr3: silos assigned! We're officially on 0 free silos right now - please try building and testing ASAP ;)
<mandel> sil2100, will do right now
<sil2100> Spreadsheet needs a moment to update
<didrocks> mandel: you should join #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo to get status update about your landings and when things are assigned
<didrocks> you would have got: 12:27:04  CI-SNCF | mandel (landing-020): Silo ready to build packages
<didrocks> for instance
<mandel> didrocks, true, I forgot about the bot
<mhr3> sil2100, can 019 be poked? it's in unapproved
<sil2100> mhr3: I poked the SRU team yesterday in the morning and they said that they have a lot of things on the queue so it might take some time until they push those forward
<sil2100> So I guess we need to be patient ;/
<mhr3> sil2100, well, means i'm hogging the silo.. but well
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
 * sil2100 tries to do lunch
<sil2100> psivaa: so, you said that on image #3 even after re-running the filemanager tests it still failed, right?
<sil2100> psivaa: locally on #4 I ran twice all the filemanager tests and it passed, so maybe it was only 3-specific?
<psivaa> sil2100: there was no filemanager failure on #4 in the smoke, let me confirm about #3
<psivaa> sil2100: yes, with #3, filemanger tests failed on the first run as well as on the rerun
 * didrocks goes for a run
<ogra_> bug #12345
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> bug #asdf1234
<Mirv> psivaa: LP tracer came up with similarly empty hands to me at bug #1314541 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1314541)
<Mirv> and also claims outdated packages / symbols, so I guess the only thing to do is wait for new images and try again later
<Mirv> at least I should have my utopic retracing setup ok
<Mirv> bug #asdf bot indeed is missing
<davmor2> looking at this channel didrocks ran off as soon as ogra_ noticed the bugbot was dead I think we know the culprit here ;)
<ogra_> haha
<psivaa> Mirv: ack. thanks for looking into it.
<mandel> sil2100, silo 20 is good to go, build + testing done
<Saviq> fginther, hey, will you transition active -ci/-autolanding jobs to utopic after having pruned all the jobs?
<Mirv> mandel: publish done
<mandel> Mirv, thx!
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Mirv, mandel: thanks!
<alecu> mandel: congrats on the landing!
<mandel> alecu, thx! now you should be unblocked, is that correct?
<alecu> mandel: right, thanks a lot
<mandel> alecu, no worries, I'm in the ci train team now, so things should be at least a little faster in the future
<sil2100> mhr3: hi!
<mhr3> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> mhr3: I see you added a build-dep in unity-scope-mediascanner to mediascanner2.0 <- why is that required? Isn't libmediascanner-2.0-dev enough?
<sil2100> Just want to make sure
<sil2100> And know the rationale for that
<mhr3> sil2100, i didn't add it, i sorted the deps alphabetically :P
<sil2100> AAh, damn, I'm blind
<sil2100> Daaamn
<sil2100> mhr3: ignore meeee
<mhr3> but i think it's for tests
<mhr3> probably
<sil2100> Ok, anyway, since I already asked, why is it there?
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed - it's safe: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-2-publish/6/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-2-publish/6/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-scopes_0.1+14.10.20140430.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Just changes regarding i18n support
<alecu> mandel: btw, I was just pointed out that when changing the required version of u-d-m, we should have added a check to the click scope CMake files
<alecu> mandel: I'm adding that to a new branch; do you know what udm version number should I use?
<alecu> mandel: pkg_check_modules(UBUNTU_DOWNLOAD_MANAGER_CLIENT REQUIRED ubuntu-download-manager-client>=0.3.0) ???
<fginther> Saviq, yes, all of the trunk and dev trunk builds will move to utopic. Most of the test jobs and infrastructure is in place now so most things should work now. if you need to transition something right now, please let me know
<Saviq> fginther, no worries, unity8-ci fails for me in one branch, but nothing pressing
<fginther> Saviq, ok, I'll work on getting unity8 transitioned as soon as possible
<fginther> there's a little more work involved to convert it's qml test job
<didrocks> davmor2: ogra_: rohhhh :p
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Could you poke me once you're around? Want to ask you if you had any progress with LP: #1307981
<mandel> alecu, yes, 0.3 or later is the one you want
<mandel> alecu, if you have the branch I can require the silo and we can land it asap
<sil2100> ogra_: what do you think about kicking a new image? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, i thought you wanted to wait for Mir
<sil2100> ogra_: we have a new unity8 and ubuntu-download-manager in the archive now + some smaller things
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but sadly I would prefer having also a image without Mir first
<ogra_> yeah, we should buuld an image with u-d-m so we know if we need to roll that back so mandel doesnt get jobless *g*
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, right, you even said so in the meeting
 * ogra_ kicks one
<sil2100> ogra_: since if something is broken, we won't know if it's Mir, unity8 or by any chance u-d-m ;p ;p
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mandel> please let it not me udm!
<mandel> ogra_, sil2100 but sounds good since in my silo we also had unity-scope-click
<mandel> ogra_, sil2100 we wnat to have an image with that
<ogra_> image kicked (bot will announce in 10min)
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Awesome
<mandel> sil2100, silo 20 for you to use for anything else
<sergiusens> didrocks: hey, archive question, what are the rules for SRU? I want to put goget-ubuntu-touch that's in utopic into trusty; I'm also at a crux as everyone just uses the PPA for this so I even wonder if we need archive landings at all for this particular package
<sergiusens> I guess it's the same question for other product like packages which need to live on after a release
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sergiusens> ogra_: I read that; but that's for non features
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 45 please?
<ogra_> for trusty a few SRUs probably make sense
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 5 building (started: 20140430 13:55) ===
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm trying to think more product like
<ogra_> but in the end people will have to use the PPA anyway
<sil2100> bfiller: sure thing, got the ping earlier - been waiting for all fields being filled in :)
<alecu> mandel: weird; pawel has 0.3+14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1 installed and it does not have the libu-d-m api changes
<sergiusens> ogra_: as in, if this package gets outdated, people will just use the PPA
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> ogra_: so if people will always just default to the PPA, is there sense into having it in the archives at all
<mandel> alecu, how did he install it? is that in a phone image?
<sil2100> bfiller: but awesome that haptic feedback is already ready for release o/
<sergiusens> ogra_: think of me as a poor man's steam product :-P like a partner archive I guess
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think there is ... to make it available to these that dont want a PPA
<sergiusens> ogra_: my case is simple, the sdk is a more complicated one
<mandel> alecu, 0.3+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1 is the one released AFAIK
<bfiller> sil2100: works great, have to manually enable it though
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can discuss about it with the SRU team, but apart from firefox and chromium, I don't know other cases with features upgrade
<mandel> alecu, 0.3+14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1 does not have them
<boiko> sil2100: any idea why a rebuild was requested on landing-006? I see there is an error there, but I only asked it for building once, and it built fine
<mandel> alecu, that is a little old
<sil2100> boiko: let me take a look
<sergiusens> didrocks: ack
<seb128> sergiusens, didrocks: -backport might be more appropriate than SRU for those cases
<sil2100> boiko: it seems Robert requested a rebuild, not sure why...
<ogra_> seb128, ++
<didrocks> yeah, good idea
<sergiusens> seb128: makes sense, thanks :-)
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> boiko: is the package in the PPA including all the changes which you wanted?
<boiko> sil2100: can I just ignore the error and proceed with the reviewing?
<boiko> sil2100: yep, this line was placed before 14.04 was released and it was never changed :)
<sil2100> boiko: ah, maybe robru wanted to make sure its rebuilt with the new utopic toolchain?
<sil2100> But I see it was built 14 hours ago so hm
<sil2100> It should be fine I guess
<sil2100> *16
<boiko> sil2100: ok, I will test using the packages in the ppa, thanks
<sil2100> boiko: I'll try getting rid of that error
<sil2100> (by a watch only build)
<boiko> sil2100: well, if that won't cause any trouble, just leave it there, that's fine
<bfiller> sil2100: did you happen to check on status of line 25? qtorganizer5-eds still in unapproved. if it's not going to get into SRU can we just release it now into U?
<sil2100> bfiller: I poked release about those yesterday and they said they have a large queue of packages they need to look through, so it might take some time
<bfiller> sil2100: can we get it in U in parallel? how does that work?
<sil2100> bfiller: I guess that's possible as well, but first of all we would have to create a trusty explicit branch
<sil2100> bfiller: and the problem I see is that the current landing is targetting trunk right now
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ how could we easily proceed with this?
<bfiller> sil2100: maybe we should just drop the SRU request
<didrocks> bfiller: easier if you want to drop the SRU requests
<sergiusens> I guess backports are an improvement over a PPA
<sil2100> We can do that
<didrocks> we just unassign and reassign
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll ping the release team to drop it from the queue then
<didrocks> sil2100: I can do it if you prefer
<didrocks> just give me the package names
<sil2100> Oh, like, do you have teh power to do that? :)
<didrocks> well, it's mixed with the archive admin creds
<sil2100> Awesome
<didrocks> basically, I could ack the queue, even when in freeze
<didrocks> but then… it's called, integrity and trust :)
<sil2100> didrocks: qtorganizer5-eds <- this is the source package name for the landing
<sil2100> Unassigning the silo and reassigning
<sil2100> bfiller: so, do you ACK for dropping the SRU?
<didrocks> sil2100: bfiller: kicked out
<sil2100> ...it's a yes!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> There's no turning back now!
<bfiller> didrocks, sil2100 : thank you
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you reassign and just kick build for bfiller?
<sil2100> Sure
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> Just waiting for the silo to be cleaned
<sil2100> np ;)
<didrocks> yep
<bfiller> sil2100: what about line 21? that one is in trusty proposed but how do we also get it in U?
<didrocks> bfiller: once it will reach -updates, it will be copied over to U
<sil2100> bfiller: let's first wait for it to land in trusty and it gets copied to utopic
<Saviq> fginther, instead of converting that job, should we just switch to DEP-8?
<Saviq> s/should/could/?
<sergiusens> sil2100: didrocks seems jhodapp is ready to land media-hub; how exiting is that? :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: exit? should we ran away? :)
<jhodapp> *exciting even ;)
<jhodapp> lol
<didrocks> seems like \o/
<sergiusens> jhodapp: for reference, look at /topic, it has the European CI train support coverage listed
<sergiusens> jhodapp: word play ;-)
<jhodapp> so I need someone to help me land it, it's ready!
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll let you the pleasure ^
<bfiller> ok
<didrocks> (especially as it's been rebuild in utopic I guess and you tracked it?)
 * sergiusens can't connect to google docs so can't really tag stuff
<jhodapp> didrocks, yep, rebuilt in utopic and tested by many people
<didrocks> it's soooo moving :)
<fginther> Saviq, I'll support that. It will take a little more work to get the infrastructure properly setup to run it, but it's where we want to go with testing.
<Saviq> fginther, kk
<jhodapp> so sil2100, up to the challenge? :)
<sil2100> Let me read up!
<jhodapp> k
<sergiusens> didrocks: btw, is this related to what I reported last time? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366564/
<sil2100> My my my
<sil2100> This is hm, stressing!
<jhodapp> lol, why?
<sil2100> The thing is, we want to land Mir today as well, while we already kicked an image
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, last time you had an extra space and that was handled
<sil2100> This would mean that the next image will have two big features!
<didrocks> sergiusens: this is like if you had spaces or tabs… weird
<sil2100> :O
<jhodapp> sil2100, let's do it!
<sil2100> jhodapp: btw. I gave you permissions to the spreadsheet, you should be able to set Tested to Yes in the silo sheet :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: how far are we with the Mir landing?
<kgunn> sil2100: as soon as i have packages, i will retest...and i fully expect it to pass...
<kgunn> we have changed nothing but branch retargeting
<kgunn> and we had it under test for a good 2 weeks
<jhodapp> sil2100, I don't see a Tested column
<kgunn> hth
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's in the sheet with your silo, so if you look at the landing-004 sheet on the spreadsheet there's a row called 'Testing done:'
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> This is to signal the landing team that your landing is tested and ready to roll
<jhodapp> sil2100, ah I never noticed the tabs at the bottom, lol
<jhodapp> sil2100, done
<sil2100> I just need to assess the risks
<jhodapp> sil2100, fwiw, fairly minor since the two barely affect each other functionality-wise
<sil2100> jhodapp: I'll land it today, but will try to make sure we have an image built before pushing on Mir
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok great, just ping me if you have questions or need my assistance
<sil2100> Good thing didrocks reminded me about image kicking, we just need to make sure not to land Mir before the image
<mandel> sil2100, if you cna take a look at row 46 you'll be my hero :)
<sil2100> Since it will still take 4-5 hours for the previous one to finishtesting
<sil2100> mandel: oh, something for mms? I thought the mms silo was flushed and not landed? :)
<sil2100> Or is it simply some pre-req?
<jhodapp> sil2100, I have an MP for the seed changes for media-hub
<jhodapp> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic_media-hub/+merge/217649
<mandel> sil2100, oh, had no idea there was a silo for mms, it has some changes to ofono mainly
<mandel> sil2100, let me add a proper description, one sec
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: after I publish media-hub, could someone handle the seed change from that branch? ^
<alecu> mandel: sorry, was on a hangout
<sil2100> I'll land it now
<mandel> alecu, as I said, he has and old version or it looks like it
<alecu> mandel: so, 0.3+14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1 does not have this changes, but 0.3+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1 does?
<renato> sil2100, hi I just add you to this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1231445/+merge/216316, because we have changes on debian rules
<mandel> alecu, correct, since the first is from 21-03-2014 and the second one from 30-4-2014 :)
<alecu> mandel: but you told me that I should use 0.3 for the cmake version, and it seems to me that it would not work
<renato> sil2100, *debian control
<sil2100> renato: ok, will look at that one after some moments, thanks for poking :)
<mandel> alecu, take a look at the debian changelog from udm trunk, the last edit is the one that counts
<alecu> ack
<mandel> alecu, we can bump the number of udm, to 3.1 and then add that change to the scope and request a  silo for both, how does it sound?
<mandel> alecu, so that you request 3.1 and later
<mandel> sil2100, I'm editing line 14 for what we need (remove a numtium branch) rather than ask for a new silo
<davmor2> popey: open the file browser app, goto Music/Pictures didn't they used to have icons rather than blank tiles or am I dreaming?
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we'll need your preNEW review of media-hub - I remember I was doing a packaging review of that, and I also have some memories that maybe you already preNEW'ed it before, but best to double-check
<alecu> mandel: let me check first if cmake will work with >=0.3+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Besides that, there are some other packaging ACKs I will need from you :)
<mandel> alecu, ack
<alecu> mandel: one more question: this has landed on utopic, but not on trusty, right?
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so this is only for MMS support that new landing that you added?
<alecu> mandel: so, to devel we need to use utopic, or a ppa
<mandel> alecu, correct, I can back port if needed, should be easy
<mandel> alecu, to simplify development
<alecu> mandel: if you can, it would be very great
<mandel> sil2100, yes, mms only
<mandel> sergiusens, take a look at row 14 and let me know if that what we wanted
<mandel> alecu, sure, I have a branch with everything that went in trusty and should be easy to backport those changes only
<ogra_> sil2100, will do, i have other seed changes piled up as well
<sergiusens> mandel: yes; I just added your name so you can't get out of it
<ogra_> (that i held back for this one)
<sergiusens> mandel: nice padawan work :-P
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks! Give me some moments though, I'm still reviewing the packaging changes
<mandel> sergiusens, maldito jejeje
<sil2100> Making sure all is ok
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, just give me a heads up ...
<sergiusens> ogra_ hey, what do you think of manually uploading nuntium and holding the seed change only in the silo? Reason for not siloing nuntium is that it's a NEW package and it creates a changelog with commits from the dawn of days to today
<ogra_> sergiusens, why does it need the seed change ? i guess these can go in separate anyway
<sergiusens> ogra_: because it's a leaf package
<ogra_> (and a silo for just a meta upload that adds one package is pointless, we can just upload meta after nuntium is NEWed)
<sergiusens> ogra_: nothing hooks to it; it hooks into everyone else; other packages can suggest or recommend it, but we ignore that anyways
<sergiusens> ogra_: great, I wanted those words to come out of you :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, media-hub packaging ACKs! diffs look rather good, no version-conflicts nor main-universe mismatches -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediaplayer-app_0.20.5+14.10.20140429-0ubuntu1.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-media_0.7.1+14.10.20140429-0ubuntu1.diff and https://c
<sil2100> didrocks: + that preNEW of media-hub, but as already mentioned, I remember you doing that before trusty release I guess..?
<didrocks> sil2100: in meetings, can you get another core dev reviewing them, please?
<didrocks> sil2100: and yes, I preNEW media-hub already
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, let me molest ogra_ or someone else :)
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> AH CRAP, desktop meeting!
 * sil2100 got caught up in work
<sil2100> ogra_: how busy are you right now? Do you have a moment to take a look at some diffs? They're quick ones and rather well documented
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv can I get a silo for line 6?
<ogra_> sil2100, you mean for media-hub ?
<ogra_> sil2100, if so, ACK ... for all of them ... i trust that they have been reviewed often enough by rsalveti already :P
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, I mean the 3 diffs that I pasted to didrocks :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<ogra_> (its not like that landing didnt take long enough)
<sil2100> Yeah, they seem safe and sane
<ogra_> right, just go for it
<ogra_> these packages have been tested and installed so often, i'm confident they are fine
<sil2100> Awesome, then I'm publishing those! media-hub will land in NEW, but didrocks already preNEWed it
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> one less ping from asac in the morning for all of us :P
<asac> damn
<sil2100> ;D
<ogra_> heh
<asac> now, i am running out of work :P
<ogra_> take a 3 week vacation ...
<ogra_> ... i heard malta is nice this time of the year
<ogra_> ;)
<asac> haha
<sergiusens> didrocks: the team has a highlight setup for 'trainguards' ?
<sil2100> sergiusens: yep :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: just got a ping ;p
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me assign you a silo for 6, that landing's been there for ages
<sil2100> Would love getting it out of the spreadsheet
<sil2100> (meaning: released)
<sergiusens> sil2100: well I trimmed it a bit to only include the stuff I can land :-)
<sergiusens> sil2100: rest is up to ricmm and rsalveti :-P
<sergiusens> but it doesn't break anything and I want to move on ;-)
<rsalveti> morning
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> balloons: hi! Do you have a moment?
<sil2100> balloons: do you know who would be best to ping relating AP test failures in clock_app and shorts_app?
<balloons> pinging me is a good start..
<balloons> both upstreams are pretty responsive
<sil2100> balloons: so, it will be mentioned in the e-mail, but there are those two issues that I'm trying to poke people about:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1314531 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533 <- the second one might be caused by the qmlscene crash
<sil2100> But it's best if someone could take a look and make sure
<balloons> hmm.. k. What was the deal with alarms and the final image of trusty anyway? That was so confusing to me I neve rdid understand what the real issue was. Is this related or something else?
<alecu> fginther: hi! It seems that jenkins is using trusty to build and test stuff that goes into unity-click-scope/devel
<alecu> fginther: is there a way to make it use utopic instead?
<sil2100> balloons: you mean, the overall state of alarms?
<balloons> sil2100, yes
<balloons> since the bug mentioned error creating them, triggered my mind :-)
<sil2100> balloons: those are broken if the screen is turned off (due to the Qt eventloop bug) if that's what you had in mind - but besides that I would expect them working
<sil2100> balloons: and the funny thing about the clock app tests is that on utopic image no #1 everything passed
<fginther> alecu, yes it can be switched, I can get to it in a few moments
<alecu> fginther: thanks!
<balloons> ty sil, I'll dive in
<sil2100> balloons: thanks! :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 5 DONE (finished: 20140430 15:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/5.changes ===
<ogra_> #5 lives !
<sil2100> It's ALIVE
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Still +5 hours for the testing to finish though
<didrocks> 5 hours of image #5!
<didrocks> for*
<jhodapp> sil2100, which images will have media-hub?
<ogra_> jhodapp, depends when it comes out of NEW
<ogra_> i cant upload the seed change before the package is fully in the archive
<jhodapp> ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: the best guess would be to count on #6, but we'll see how it all gets timing-wise
<jhodapp> sil2100, so it's queued up for a next image? I'm not sure how this process works
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's usually that whatever is in the archive gets pulled into the image during image build
<jhodapp> ok
<sil2100> jhodapp: so, if we manage to get media-hub NEWed and into the release + ogra_ updates the seed, we'll have it in the next image
<jhodapp> sil2100, nice
<ogra_> right
<kgunn> didrocks: so one failure was just the good old unity-mir, so rebuild no problem...but then i noticed, also this one....
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-007/+build/5963846
<didrocks> kgunn: ah, this is transient
<kgunn> didrocks: do i need to rebuild papi as well to get it to upload ? ...or is there a shorter method ?
<kgunn> ah...ok i'll wait
<didrocks> kgunn: no, it will need a rebiuld
<didrocks> kgunn: let me do it on launchpad side
<didrocks> kgunn: launchpad issue…
<kgunn> ok....you meant transient issue
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> kgunn: you can run "build" with watch only
<kgunn> ok
<didrocks> kgunn: I only restart on i386
<didrocks> was it the only one?
<didrocks> or more archs?
<kgunn> didrocks: thanks! yes it was the only platform-api arch....unity-mir was all archs (of course) and i already restarted unity-mir
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> good
<davmor2> didrocks: can you try a hangout is it down for you?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> davmor2: no, I'm happily in!
<davmor2> This video call isn't available at the moment. Try again in a few minutes.
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> stop watching movies during work hours
<davmor2> same thing in chromium too
<ogra_> wrong account ?
<ogra_> open G+ ... log out and log in again
<sil2100> ogra_: hanguuuuut
<ogra_> on my way
<sil2100> cyphermox: can you join the hangout?
<sil2100> cyphermox: we need to discuss the route-issue on the phones
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah logging in with my normal account seemed to of logged me out of my canonical one
<alecu> fginther: hi, were you able to switch the click-scope jenkins to utopic?
<sil2100> robru: ok, I'll be EODing now - good luck on landings :) !
<dbarth> robru: hi
<dbarth> rsalveti: i'm trying to land line 36
<dbarth> robru: ^^ sorry rsalveti
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> trying to update meta and the seed i just noticed the package isnt yet utopic aware
<ogra_> heh
<cyphermox> ogra_: yeah, I ran into that yesterday
<cyphermox> ogra_: just need to change update.cfg
<ogra_> yep, all done
<cyphermox> make sure you revert my changes with media-hub, otherwise I expect things to break
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> why
<dbarth> robru: so i pinged the release team for 36
<ogra_> cyphermox, your changes were fine
<dbarth> robru: however can you clarify if now all silos to to U?
<ogra_> i just added udm on top
<cyphermox> was it to upload the media-hub?
<cyphermox> hmm
<ogra_> media-hub is in
<ogra_> thats the last remaining bit
<cyphermox> ah, so it is, good
<dbarth> i got silo-003 targetting U whereas all other where on T
<dbarth> ogra_: everyone moved to U already for image testing?
<ogra_> i just added mandel's change too and will now prepare another one for all the Qt pligun renamings
<cyphermox> ogra_: cool
<ogra_> dbarth, yeah, you can ask plars to get a one time test of trusty if needed i guess
<mandel> ogra_, \o/
<dbarth> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> and we'll likely need one if we respin an image for the SRUs
<ogra_> but i guess that will still be delayed a while tils a bunch of SRUs has piled up
<ogra_> after all i dont really expect many people to use the stabkle channel for touch yet ... and devel is utopic already
<fginther> alecu, it's done now
<davmor2> ogra_: marked my bug as a dupe of yours
<ogra_> k
<alecu> fginther: great, thanks!
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> ogra_, hey sorry, what's the status. i see media-hub is in. are you building an image soon?
<ogra_> robru, nope ... i wanted to let cron handle that (image 5 is still testing and will likely still take a while )
<robru> ah ok, so I just won't publish anything big until after cron then. thanks
<ogra_> robru, rsalveti was pondering to do a manual build and temporary disable cron (so it doesnt destroy the test results)
<robru> well I'm ok with that.
<ogra_> not sure it is worth the effort though ... up to him
<rsalveti> yeah, I might just wait cron to kick in, will see
<bfiller> robru: silo 16 ready for publishing
<robru> bfiller, ok, published!
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<robru> bfiller, published silo 8 too ;-)
<bfiller> robru: you rock
<robru> bfiller, thanks ;-)
<alecu> fginther: it seems that the urls to jenkins have changed: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/restore-udm-fakes/+merge/217758
<alecu> fginther: and also, that jenkins has some ppa configured that returns a 404: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-unity-scope-click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/1/console
<fginther> alecu, thanks, looking
<dobey> oh it has demo-stuff ppa
<dobey> i don't think it should have that any more
<fginther> dobey, yep, axing that
<thomi> robru: got a second?
<fginther> alecu, fixed the extra ppa and the builds are looking better now. Also think I have the url thing fixed, but will need to wait a moment to know for sure
<alecu> great, thanks!
<thomi> cyphermox: are you around?
<cyphermox> I am
<thomi> cyphermox: I hope you can help me - I'm trying to land silo 18, it's been tested, but I don't want to set 'testing done' to yes yet because I need a distro-person to help me maintain compatibility with unity7...
<thomi> basically this creates autopilot-desktop-legacy metapackage, which unity-autopilot needs to depend on, instead of autopilot-desktop
<thomi> BUT the unity7 team don't want to release for utopic yet, since they're concentrating on SRUs for T
<thomi> so I wonder if we can distropatch that dependency change, just until they do an initial release for U?
<thomi> cyphermox: is that something you're able to help with?
<thomi> I emailed seb128, but he said I should ask people in here instead.
<cyphermox> thomi: yeah, it's something we could poentially do
<cyphermox> are unity7 people okay with that course of action?
<cyphermox> kgunn: ^ ?
<thomi> bregma is away this week, but I spoke with Trevino yesterday - he's concerned that they don't want to branch for U yet. Between the two of us we decided that a distropatch was the best way
<thomi> oh, I didn't realise kgunn was involved in U7?
<cyphermox> oh okay then
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm mixing things up
<cyphermox> unping kgunn ;)
<thomi> cyphermox: oh ok :)
<thomi> cyphermox: if you're happy to do it, I can double-check with them now
 * thomi switches to #coding-ninjas
<cyphermox> distro patching this just means they'll need to take the change and apply it to their branch once ready to do the u landings
<kgunn> thomi: cyphermox ...i do have dandrader working on a u7 bug while bregma is out....
<kgunn> if its relevant
<cyphermox> only if it's utopic
<thomi> kgunn: cyphermox:even if it was utopic this shouldn't affect them.
<thomi> cyphermox: got an ack from bschaefer now as well
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, im fine as long as everything still works :)
<cyphermox> we'll make sure it does
<thomi> cyphermox: so I guess the next thing is that we need to make sure that the distropatch lands at the same time as silo 18 - I'm not sure how we do that?
<bschaefer> cool :)
<cyphermox> so, thomi, we would need to land the autopilot-desktop-legacy metapackage first though
<cyphermox> is there still going to be a autopilot-desktop package, or is that going away?
<thomi> cyphermox: it will remain, but in the short-term future it will pull in python 3 packages
<thomi> cyphermox: OK, I just set silo 18 testing-done to 'Yes' :)
<plars> cyphermox: do we know what's up with all the unity8 crashes on today's results?
<cyphermox> plars: don't know, I can look at it shortly
<robru> thomi, hey sorry I was just on lunch. I'm happy to patch u7 if you're busy cyphermox
<cyphermox> thomi: ok, just give me a few minutes
<thomi> cyphermox: robru: thanks guys - you're the best :)
<robru> thomi, thanks ;-)
<robru> sounds like he already started, I guess I'll let him finish ;-)
<robru> rsalveti, around? I have a question about your gst-plugins-bad upload.
<alecu> fginther: thanks for fixing the ppa, we can move forward now. btw, with no hurry, please take a look at the urls, because they seem to be still pointing to the servers behind the vpn: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/restore-udm-fakes/+merge/217758
<fginther> alecu, I think I just now fixed the url issue. The last MP that went through looks correct now.  Thanks for letting me know it was not working
<cyphermox> Robru: you landing silo 18 though?
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<rsalveti> what's up?
<robru> cyphermox, which?
<cyphermox> thomi's autopilot
<robru> rsalveti, ok, so that silo 4 landing, gst-plugins-bad got stuck in proposed but the rest made it into the archive. what are the implications of that, do you think? all those other packages getting in with gst-plugins-bad arbitrary held back. is the universe gonna explode?
<cyphermox> The unity changes need to happen once the new package is in
<robru> cyphermox, oh, I thought you were doing it. is 18 ready to publish? publish it first before this u7 patch?
<rsalveti> robru: media-hub will be broken I guess
<rsalveti> let me check what is wrong with it
<robru> rsalveti, the change to gst seemed small but I have no idea what impact it'll have on media-hub
<cyphermox> I think it's ready but might have a diff for review
<rsalveti> probably enough still for it to be broken
<cyphermox> Should still work for codecs not in bad
<rsalveti> Not touching package due to block request by adconrad (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed)
<rsalveti> seems to be blocked, not sure why
<cyphermox> Brb
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, i'm already talking with infinity about it in -release channel, I was just trying to get an idea of the scope of the breakage should cron kick an image build before the package gets in
<robru> cyphermox, thomi: ok published silo 18. no diff because it's a NEW package
<rsalveti> I can disable cron
<rsalveti> robru: but do you know why it got blocked?
<robru> rsalveti, infinity blocked it because of some unrelated issue in which it was causing ~4h delays when it migrated. he seemed amenable to manually acking it through but it seems like there's a large problem he has to resolve first, I don't fully understand it. are you in #ubuntu-release? you can read the scrollback ;-)
<rsalveti> oh, openjpeg
<thomi> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> thomi, you're welcome
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, got a long backlog, trying to just see if there's something I can do quickly :-)
<rsalveti> robru: but cool, will disable cron temporarily
<robru> rsalveti, alright.
<rsalveti> robru: once it migrates I'll trigger a new build
<robru> rsalveti, ok cool. I guess CI-CNSF will ping you about that ;-)
<kgunn> robru: weird...i think trainbot failed to tell you silo7 tested and ready for upload
<robru> kgunn, hummm, perhaps a hiccup in google docs? the spreadsheet doesn't indicate to me that silo 7 is tested. Doesn't matter though, because the mir landing has to wait until after the next image build, and that has to wait until after media-hub finishes landing (part of it is stuck in proposed, might be a while)
<robru> kgunn, and apparently we also need QA signoff
<robru> kgunn, yeah, that was weird, it said testing pass on silo 7 page, but not on Pending page, which is where the bot (and usually I myself) read from
<ogra_> robru, what is stuck in proposed ?
<robru> ogra_, gst-plugins-bad1.0. infinity is working on it in #ubuntu-release if you want to read the scrollback
<ogra_> yeah, just saw it ... dang
<ogra_> i hope it makes it til the cron build kicks in ...
<ogra_> since the seeds are already changed that will actually make the image build explode
<rsalveti> ogra_: I temporarily disable the cron job
<rsalveti> will build another image once it migrates to release
<ogra_> rsalveti, is it a hard dep actually ?
 * ogra_ is uncertain if it will actually break the build ... it will surely be broken on the image though 
<rsalveti> yeah, either way it's no good
<ogra_> right ... though if anything braks due to it, media-hub deps arent right ... it shouldnt have migrated ahead of time
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> we changed silos quite a few times, and had version bumps as well all around
<rsalveti> so not sure if the packaging are correctly done
<ogra_> oh, you disabled the cron job already
<rsalveti> ogra_: I just said that a few lines ago :-)
 * ogra_ somehow read "I will" above
<rsalveti> sorry, *disabled
<ogra_> not sure why ...
<ogra_> yeah, fine then
<rsalveti> I'm using this terrible keyboard this week, still need to replace it
<ogra_> yeah, here its more the terrible fingers that break typing ... my kbd is fine
<kgunn> are we still doing QA needs to sign off with utopic now ?
<rsalveti> don't think so
<ogra_> only in taincon-bad ...
 * ogra_ can never memorize the numbers :P 
<ogra_> -0 i think it was
<cyphermox> Correct
 * ogra_ wants -red -yellow -green instead :P
<ogra_> though thats probably bad for the colorblind :P (SCNR)
<tedg> It seems like the build logs didn't get pushed to public jenkins on this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/rename/+merge/217819
<tedg> Or at least the URLs aren't right.
<tedg> fginther, ^
<tedg> Ah, it is just bad URLs
<tedg> This works: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-amd64-ci/116/console
<tedg> (well, my test failed, but I can get the console)
<kgunn> robru: cyphermox ...so silo007 ready to land, it says qa but this it utopic targeted
<boiko> robru: landing-006 tested and ready to go
<fginther> tedg, that should be fixed now
<tedg> fginther, Cool, thanks!
<sergiusens> robru: are you monitoring the trainguards in the choo choo?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<thomi> cyphermox: any idea why 'do-release-upgrade -d' doesn't find utopic? If we're releasing stuff for utopic, shouldn't I be able to upgrade already?
<cyphermox> probably not ready yet, that's quite possible so early
<cyphermox> I suggest s/trusty/utopic/g in vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomi> cyphermox: thanks - I'll try that. I'm curious though - what needs to be ready? do you know how do-release-upgrade checks for new distros?
<cyphermox> yeah, it looks for a separate file from the usual archive that defines the new releases
<thomi> I see. I wonder when that will appears
<thomi> -s
<cyphermox> IIRC it's http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<thomi> cool
<cyphermox> so if you dig in a bit you'll see archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have dist-upgrader-all yet, I'm not sure exactly how that gets updated/added
<cyphermox> then again, I usually upgrade as soon as the archive is open, so I sed the sources file and upgrade, dist-upgrade
<thomi> cyphermox: my AP package landed in utopic - are you still cool to do the distro patch?
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> hum, it's a build-depends?
<cyphermox> well, any of the actually
<cyphermox> it will need a MIR to be in main
<thomi> cyphermox: this is for utopic remember
<cyphermox> yes
<thomi> cyphermox: and it's not a build-depends, just a normal Depends
<cyphermox> yeah that's why I said any depends after all\
<thomi> unity-autopilot needs to depend on autopilot-desktop-legacy now, not autopilot-desktop
<thomi> ahh :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> autopilot-legacy is a new package entirely?
<thomi> cyphermox: autopilot-desktop-legacy is, yes
<thomi> it just landed :)
<cyphermox> does it have any big changes from the usual autopilot trunk?
<cyphermox> or is it basically just the old trunk
<thomi> cyphermox: oh, sorry no, it's identical to otrusty ap
<thomi> right
<thomi> basically it's what we released in trusty, but with some packaging changes
<thomi> no code changes though
<cyphermox> ok, just renamed and all
<thomi> right
<cyphermox> ok i'll do the mir bug now then
<cyphermox> hum, is autopilot-desktop not in main?!
<thomi> cyphermox: no, it's not
<thomi> cyphermox: all the autopilot packages are in universe only
<cyphermox> oh, right, because this is the unity-autopilot pacakge that depends on it
<thomi> right :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-01
<robru> cyphermox, are you on utopic already? I was a little bit afraid of upgrading just yet ;-)
<cyphermox> I am
<cyphermox> this early it's probably safe-ish
<robru> kgunn, still waiting on the media-hub landing before we can push mir
<cyphermox> some point soon things might start breaking
<cyphermox> robru: it always depends on whether you're in a position to fix things yourself if they break badly enough
<robru> cyphermox, true. at home I have the resources to format & reinstall if things get really bad ;-)
<robru> I think it was about 3 weeks into the cycle that I upgraded to trusty, that went mostly pretty well for me
<kgunn> robru: thanks, i'll just hang loose
<robru> kgunn, yeah, sorry for the delay, it seems this issue with media-hub is quite large.
<robru> kgunn, actually just double checked, the problem seems to be "resolved", just waiting for some stuff to get copied around. should be fixed for real pretty soon I guess. oh but then you have to wait at least an hour after that for the image build. so yeah, probably 2-3 hours I think before I can publish mir.
<robru> rsalveti, cyphermox : either of you going to be around to kick an image build in an hour or so?
<cyphermox> i'll be around
<rsalveti> robru: I'll be around as well
<robru> rsalveti, cyphermox : cool. so gst-plugins-bad1.0 says valid candidate in the excuses page, should sync soonish I guess.
<cyphermox> robru: no, you need to look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt too
<robru> cyphermox, what? how do I interpret that?
<cyphermox> ah, grep for the pacakge you're looking for basically, and it shows the attempts the scripts did at installing the packages
<cyphermox> seems like it's basically stuck in multiple transitions, as it was discussed on #ubuntu-release earlier
<robru> cyphermox, so what does it mean then? are the transitions happening or is it just blocked?
<cyphermox> it's blocked by a shitload of packages due, among others, to an openjpeg transition
<robru> cyphermox, right, but the openjpeg transition itself isn't blocked is it?
<cyphermox> probably not but some packages are not transitioning and holding back gst-plugins-bad1.0
<robru> cyphermox, well, what do you think: worth waiting for, or should we just kick an image build without it, let media-hub be broken for now, and then unblock mir?
<cyphermox> oh is mir going to be affected by this?
<cyphermox> s/oh/how/
<cyphermox> gst-plugins* only contain codecs.
<robru> cyphermox, well, mir is blocked waiting for the image build, which is blocked waiting for the media-hub silo finishing it's landing, which gst-plugins-bad is part of, which is blocked by openjpeg
<cyphermox> assuming there are others installed (like, -good or whatnot) I'd expect at least some videos to be able to play in media-hub
<robru> cyphermox, you'd expect so, but it's untested ;-)
<cyphermox> meh
<cyphermox> plugins remain plugins as far as gstreamer is concerned
<cyphermox> as long as they're all the same version
<cyphermox> if not, then media-hub is brain-damaged
<robru> cyphermox, so kick an image then ;-)
<cyphermox> heh, why not
<cyphermox> well we can already make sure while this runs that at least the reverse-depends of gst-plugins-bad1.0 wwork
<cyphermox> though it looks like those would be fine..
<cyphermox> yeah, both the transitions affecting gst should be done already (100%)
<cyphermox> so it's more like mess to clear up in the transitions in general
<cyphermox> robru: surely you wanted me to kick an image?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I did. is there a reason not to? rsalveti disabled the cron job (which would be running about now anyway...) because we were waiting for this gst thing
<cyphermox> nah, it was fine to do
<AlbertA> cihelp: we got some failures with the mako runner: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1238/console
<AlbertA> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/popen-cpp-wrapper/+merge/217831
<cyphermox> worst we will have is an broken image
<AlbertA> cihelp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1244/console
<AlbertA> cihelp: looks like the same failure on all those MP's
<robru> cyphermox, have you seen any problems with freeing silos? I just noticed that silos I freed hours ago are still showing as used in the spreadsheet. had to manually poke the status to reflect reality
<cyphermox> haven't noticed
<cyphermox> I get a fatal error trying to assign a silo for line 14 though
<robru> cyphermox, what error?
<cyphermox> a generic fatal error from google
<robru> cyphermox, oh yeah, it's giving me that too
<robru> cyphermox, it's weird, like every thing i click in the spreadsheet gives that fatal error, but then my changes are saved anyway
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: are one of you two please able to hit the 'Merge & CLean' btn on silo 18 for me please? I need my phone for 2fa in order to run the jenkins job, and it's charging :(
<robru> thomi, yeah I did already ;-)
<thomi> robru: oh - the SS shows it still filled in. I guess that's what you were saying before
<thomi> thanks :)
<robru> thomi, oh really? crap, I guess the changes I made in the spreadsheet aren't getting synced. yeah, something goofy is goingon
<robru> thomi, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, has media-hub successfully landed?
<robru> jhodapp, I can proudly report, a resounding... kind of!
<jhodapp> ha!
<jhodapp> robru, what's going on?
<robru> jhodapp, basically yeah, but part of that landing was gst-plugins-bad1.0, which got stuck in proposed
<jhodapp> robru, why did it get stuck?
<robru> jhodapp, because it depends on some stuff that's blocked my some other stuff. basically there's a huge transition going on
<jhodapp> oh gosh
<robru> jhodapp, i don't understand it much myself but infinity has been wrestling with it for most of the day.
<jhodapp> robru, ok, that's good that it's being worked on
<robru> jhodapp, so, I'm not sure how much of an impact that will have; theoretically media-hub is in place and should work extremely well, except for whatever was wrong with the bad plugins, those are still broken
<robru> jhodapp, hopefully whatever was wrong with those plugins isn't capable of causing crashes in media-hub
<robru> cyphermox, hey did you kick that image build? why didn't the bot say anything?
<cyphermox> dude, I asked you this before, I thought you said you kicked it?
<cyphermox> I wondered how you could have, but permissions do change
<cyphermox> doing nao
<jhodapp> robru, well it is needed for video playback to work at all, but music playback should work
<cyphermox> do we usually kick both armhf and i386 now?
<robru> cyphermox, oh, sorry. just read the scrollback. when I said "I did", what I meant was that I did ask you, not that I did do it. I can see how that would have been confusing.
<robru> cyphermox, i still don't have perms, no
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> well it's done now anyway
<robru> cyphermox, great, thanks. i'm not sure about the arches
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 6 building (started: 20140501 02:25) ===
<robru> i guess so, because of the emulator
<cyphermox> I kicked both, since i386 would be the emulator yeah
<jhodapp> robru, so I should check in with infinity in the morning for media-hub status?
<robru> jhodapp, you can if you want to. I like to think he'll be done soon
<jhodapp> oh he's working on it right now then?
<robru> jhodapp|afk, as far as I know, yeah. I pinged him about it originally 7 hours ago and he's been busy looking ever since ;-)
<robru> busy-looking ;-)
<fginther> AlbertA, I've noted the failure. At the moment, I have no idea why it's failing but will start digging
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 6 DONE (finished: 20140501 04:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/6.changes ===
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> hm, gst still not in release
<rsalveti> huge changelog though
<cyphermox> nope, it's stuck in britney in a big blob of text ;)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just promoted
<cyphermox> yay
<rsalveti> at least the video playback might work with apt-get update/upgrade
<rsalveti> want to demo this tomorrow lol
<cyphermox> shouldn't it work anyway with a different codec from like, good?
<rsalveti> no, we don't yet support software decode (we can't render it)
<rsalveti> I know, it's bad
<rsalveti> old bug
<cyphermox> ugh :/
<rsalveti> jhodapp|afk need to find time to get that fixed
<cyphermox> oh, right, bad was a patch for mir stuffs
<rsalveti> hopefully now that media-hub finally landed
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> it's far too late for me to think much
<rsalveti> indeed
<cyphermox> just trying to finish building unity here so I can resume watching this tv show / seminar about physics and stuff by Neil deGrasse Tyson :)
<rsalveti> he's awesome :-)
<cyphermox> that is true
<cyphermox> the show is quite interesting
<cyphermox> right now it's dark matter / dark energy
<jamesh> Would anyone be able to help me in getting a Jenkins job reconfigured?
<jamesh> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-mediascanner-ci/ is testing branches in a trusty environment, when it should be against utopic
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<alan_g> psivaa: can you help with "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris.gagnon/mir-demo-tester/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found" - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1255/console
<psivaa> alan_g: let me take a look
<psivaa> alan_g: https://launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/+archive/mir-demo-tester/+packages says 'mir-demo-tester' is only available for trusty under chrisgagnon's ppas
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks. I guess I'll have to bug Chris when he appears.
<psivaa> alan_g: ack. np
<mhr3> wonder if i can get a silo today?
<mhr3> trainguards?
<mhr3> guess that's a no
<Mirv> mhr3: I can put one, since I couldn't restrict myself from glancing at irc..
<mhr3> Mirv, woo :) let me add it to the spreadsheet
<mhr3> uh oh, i think the spreadsheet is dying
<Mirv> mhr3: yeah I just noticed
<Mirv> I've never seen that, so it might mean it's a "no" after all :(
<Mirv> mhr3: yeah, I've unfortunately zero ideas how to debug that
<Mirv> didrocks should be here tomorrow (and me too...) but not sure what could be tried before that
<mhr3> shit
<Mirv> oh, wait
<mhr3> just created a new sheet inadvertedly
<Mirv> there's an request id there, so maybe the backend will just work when called directly
<Mirv> mhr3: yep, landing-007 for you sir
<mhr3> Mirv, maybe try restarting the bot, gdocs don't like long lived connections
<Mirv> mhr3: done. but I believe there might be something funny with osomon's landing since it does not have request ID assigned.
<Mirv> there was a case where there was a funny utf-8 char in description once..
<mhr3> the spreadsheet itself saying that its last edit was yesterday isn't a good sign
<Mirv> mhr3: you should be able to run https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/ though
<Mirv> mandel: (and sergiusens) you have landing-008 for MMS and same applies the backend should work
<Mirv> there's nothing in the revision history that seemingly broke things, thins just stoppe
<Mirv> ok I'm gone again, I couldn't think of anything more to fix the issue
<ogra_> does anyone mind if i kick an image (a for Mir and b for finishing the media-hub landing which is only half breeded in image 6)
<ogra_> no complaints ? ...
<t1mp> ogra_: nobody is around to object :)
<ogra_> yeah, i was hoping so :)
<ogra_> (i'm not around either ... just looks like it ;) )
 * ogra_ triggers a build then ... i know rsalveti wants to demo media-hub today at a conference 
<popey> brave
<davmor2> ogra_: Are we nearly there yet?
<davmor2> ogra_: I seem to recall that you are on holiday right
<ogra_> i am
<ogra_> bah, where is the bot ?
<ogra_> ah, better
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<davmor2> ogra_: killed the bot, bad ogra_  ;)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> jhodapp: ogra_ just span up a new image with mir and the rest of media-hub :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<jhodapp> davmor2, yay!
<jhodapp> davmor2, you're my hero!
<davmor2> jhodapp: no ogra_ is I'm just the messenger :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 7 DONE (finished: 20140501 12:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/7.changes ===
<ogra_> that looks good :)
 * davmor2 tries music from the dash letting the screen blank as a first test
<davmor2> hmmm music stops dead on screen blank, I'll try it from the player now
<davmor2> ogra_: the mir stuff is the Qt event loop stuff right?
<popey> davmor2: is the network/dns issue fixed in #7?
<davmor2> popey: not that I know to
<popey> ok
<davmor2> volume works when the screen is blank Yay, Next track music plays from player too woohoo!!!!!!
<davmor2> times right too\o/
<popey> nice
<pmcgowan> popey, davmor2 my updater is not showing any download progress, ever seen that?
<popey> yes
<pmcgowan> does it download anyway?
<popey> yes
<popey> bug 1307683
<ubot5> bug 1307683 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates percentage bar never goes above 0% on #294" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307683
<pmcgowan> working after reboot
 * popey plays a song and waits for the next one
<popey> \o/ another song plays while phone locked
<jhodapp> davmor2, did the image with media-hub finish?
<popey> jhodapp: yup
<popey> running it here
<popey> #7
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/7.changes
<pmcgowan> jhodapp is like an expectant father
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> it felt like it was cooking for months!
<jhodapp> popey, video is working for you on that image?
<popey> yes
<jhodapp> excellent, that means everything made it in
 * jhodapp reflashes
<popey> looks like mirscreencast broke
 * popey fiddles more
<popey> jhodapp: video froze after a while
<popey> audio still playing but I have a still frame now
<jhodapp> popey, yeah I've seen that
<jhodapp> popey, it's a high priority bug to fix
<popey> k
<jhodapp> popey, which channel did you flash?
<popey> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<jhodapp> cool
<popey> hah, mirscreencast now adds "60Hz" to the end of the filename.
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> popey, try this out: play music in the background and then start playing a video
<popey> ok
<jhodapp> popey, then swipe back to the music app
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, works here
<popey> music app is paused
<popey> i mean, music is paused
<jhodapp> yeah :)
<jhodapp> love that feature
<popey> nice work!
<jhodapp> thanks
<jhodapp> I'm working on pausing video when you press the power button and also when a phone call comes in
<plars> ogra_: are you around today?
<plars> ogra_: I was discussing a problem I'm seeing on a device with sergio yesterday. It seems to complete the flash just fine but never reboots out of recovery into the installed images. Tried multiple different images with the same result, tried fastboot -w, etc. It just never makes it to the reboot but I'm not finding any indication why
<plars> ogra_: our best guess was that it was something wrong with that particular device since every other one I tried worked just fine, but last night fginther told me he's got 3 more that seem to have the same symptom
<plars> rsalveti: maybe you have some ideas also? ^
<popey> plars: he's on vacation
<plars> popey: yeah, I thought that might be the case
<plars> popey: but I wanted to go ahead and get it out there in case others might have an idea
<popey> sure ☻
<popey> bfiller: do you have an ETA for the syncmonitor update landing, this merge is blocked on it. https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251
<popey> Man, image 7 is so much better, night and day in terms of usability
<bfiller> popey: the problem is sync-monitor (on line 21) is an SRU candidate and is in trusty-proposed. waiting for that to get accepted and flowed into U before we can push additional sync-monitor changes
<bfiller> popey: not sure if there is another way to do that
<popey> Hm, I thought we usually went the other way. Put it in +1 and backport to current stable.
<Laney> You can upload the same thing (+ more changes) to U, no need to wait for the SRU
<popey> \o/
<Laney> (Unless the train gives you problems here)
<plars> jhodapp: is mediaplayer_app your fault? :)
<plars> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/7:20140501.1:20140501/7833/mediaplayer_app/
<jhodapp> plars, lol
<jhodapp> plars, ugg
<jhodapp> plars, so I wasn't able to test on mako because I don't have one
<plars> jhodapp: fails on flo also it seems
<jhodapp> plars, sigh
<plars> not sure about manta yet, I had to restart that one
<davmor2> popey: with your screen blank can you call the phone?
<jhodapp> plars, not sure why they're failing yet, they were working for me
<jhodapp> plars, all of them
<davmor2> popey: reboot fixed it for me was just ringing to answer machine
<plars> jhodapp: looks like mediaplayer is one of them that still uses a deb package for the tests
<jhodapp> plars, yeah
<plars> jhodapp: you may want to try a fresh install of this image if you haven't already
<plars> jhodapp: I can try it at home also
<plars> maybe something else interacted badly with it?
<jhodapp> plars, just did, let me give the tests a try locally
<plars> jhodapp: what do you have locally to test with?
<jhodapp> plars, flo
<plars> ok
<jhodapp> plars, but I ordered a mako on ebay and will be getting it by Monday
<jhodapp> plars, it seems it can't find the video to play
<bfiller> Laney: ok thanks, do we clean the silo then?
<Laney> bfiller: I'm not sure what the train says you should do
<Laney> bfiller: I just mean that it's a standard thing to do from the distro's pov
<bfiller> ok
<Laney> but I would assume so, then if there's a problem you'll branch and re-land from a trusty branch
<Laney> one of the US guys should be able to advise further
<jhodapp> plars, should be able to figure it out
<Saviq> cjohnston, hey, apparently there's an issue with the unity8-ci job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/2897/console
<Saviq> cjohnston, all child jobs completed fine, but artifcat collection failed
<cjohnston> looking
<Saviq> cjohnston, looks like it's trying to grep for the wrong job name
<Saviq> or actually for one that was disabled completely
<Saviq> generic-mediumtests-trusty
<Saviq> cjohnston, ↑
<cjohnston> Saviq: ack.. I'm talking with fginther and he thinks there is a config bug
<fginther> cjohnston, Saviq, yep, I think I know what this is now.
<fginther> cjohnston, Saviq, I'll have an mp to correct it shortly
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<fginther> cjohnston, can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/fix-unity8-aggregate-tests/+merge/217922
<cjohnston> done
<fginther> danke
<bfiller> anyone on silo duty? need a silo for line 50 please
<davmor2> pmcgowan: popey: we have a serious issue on r7 if the screen is blank for any length of time the phone no longer receives incoming calls
<pmcgowan> davmor2, any more info?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, do you have it not plugged into usb?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did the phone resume properly when you hit power?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: sorry about that on a call.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok, working fine so far here
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so I dropped my wife off at the hospice, came back updated to 7 ran a few tests everything was fine, Moved of to the packaging part of my job did some work there and my wife rang me to pick her up it went straight through to answer machine.  I rebooted it and then it worked again, I went down to the hospice picked her up and came back maybe 30minutes and it's was dead again till I made a call out
<davmor2> pmcgowan: only happens for me when the screen it blank for a while
<pmcgowan> davmor2, almost sounds like it was busy
<pmcgowan> hmm
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'm wondering if ofono needs a tweak to work with the new qt event loop code?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I think it would be more consistently not working then
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'll keep an eye on it
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<plars> anyone have a manta and seeing issues with the device coming in/out of availability in adb?
<fginther> AlbertA, the mir-mediumtests-runner-mako issue appears to be fixed now. Watching a few more builds to make sure they don't blow up
 * davmor2 hug jhodapp|lunch music mute on an incoming call
<popey> robru: bfiller was asking for a silo for line 50 earlier, dunno if anyone else picked up on it, maybe one for after your coffee
<robru> popey, sure, thanks
<bfiller> robru: hoping we can do a merge and clean on silo 1 as well, as it's in trusty-propsosed
<robru> bfiller, sure
<mhr3> robru, also if you could publish 007 pls
<robru> bfiller, started a build for you: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/44/console
<bfiller> great
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks!
<robru> mhr3, what's going on in silo 7? the spreadsheet seems very confused
<mhr3> robru, the spreadsheet is broken, whatever is updating it doesn't work
<robru> yeah I can see that!
<rsalveti> plars: what is the behavior with recovery? can you access it via adb at least? (issue about not being able to reboot the phone)
<rsalveti> davmor2: did you get any crash when you were not able to get the phone call?
<rsalveti> that's a critical one, wonder how we can easily reproduce that
<rsalveti> in case you get it again, we can enable debug mode in powerd and ofono to see what is going on in there
<davmor2> rsalveti: lets have a look
<davmor2> _sbin_cgproxy.0.crash
<davmor2> _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<davmor2> the rest are apps
<davmor2> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> haha, quite a few crashes :-)
<robru> rsalveti, hey, did you re-renable the cron job for kicking images?
<rsalveti> but yeah, at least not ofono related
<rsalveti> robru: not yet, will do it now
<robru> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> robru: done
<robru> rsalveti, thanks!
<davmor2> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374028/ this is the full list
<davmor2> rsalveti: so only cgproxy today
<plars> rsalveti: yeah, I can get on it with adb just fine
<plars> rsalveti: I see messages in the log indicating the install completed, but it just never reboots
<rsalveti> plars: so adb reboot tails but can you call adb shell reboot?
<rsalveti> davmor2: bunch of crashes, but probably not related
<plars> rsalveti: yes, and adb reboot works fine
<mhr3> davmor2, you know apport won't overwrite existing crash file, right?
<mhr3> davmor2, so if for example unity8 crashed for you right now, there wouldn't be a new .crash
<rsalveti> plars: hm, ok, so do you mean it's just not rebooting automatically after flashing it?
<davmor2> mhr3: ah okay I'll wipe the lot and see what I get :)
<plars> rsalveti: exactly
<plars> I'm about to try out one of fginther's phones to see if it's for sure the same problem. he was thinking earlier it might not be
<rsalveti> plars: could be, would be weird as we didn't change the recovery itself
<rsalveti> plars: do you have the flashing logs from recovery?
<plars> rsalveti: yep, one sec and I can pastebin some stuff
<fginther> plars, rsalveti, the general problem I see is the 'adb reboot-bootloader' doesn't actually go to the bootloader, it just does a reboot
<plars> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374087/ is the last_log
<plars> fginther: ah, that would be different from what I'm describing
<plars> fginther: though it just worked for me on that device you pointed me to
<plars> fginther: I started off with reboot-bootloader and I'm flashing now
<fginther> plars, hmm
<plars> rsalveti: /tmp/recovery.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374098/
<plars> rsalveti: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374102/
<plars> fginther: oh wait, maybe not
<plars> fginther: looked like it was going but it's not
<rsalveti> fginther: did that start with a specific image?
<plars> rsalveti: this was on a device that was not part of our regular testing, it's been instrumented with relays on the power/volume buttons, which made me suspicious at first, but I'm not seeing any reason why that would matter
<plars> the relays are off while this is all happening, so it should just be a normal device
<fginther> rsalveti, yes, they probably all have ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed 303
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> nothing changed in recovery and android in that version specifically, weird
<plars> fginther: yeah, that device is hosed, reboot -f bootloader doesn't even work
<plars> fginther: all 3 of the ones you showed me last night are having the same "no boot into fastboot" issue?
<rsalveti> yeah, if reboot itself fails, some other issue is going on
<plars> it's rebooting, just not into fastboot
<rsalveti> oh, hm
<rsalveti> plars: can you check /proc/cmdline?
<rsalveti> but that will not tell you the right bootmode it'd use to get inside the bootloader
<fginther> plars, yes
<davmor2> oh but I did get this again _sbin_cgproxy.0.crash
<rsalveti> davmor2: this is happening for every image it seems
<plars> rsalveti: I can check it on  fginther's device right now, the one with the no fastboot problem:
<plars> console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=mako lpj=67677 user_debug=31 uart_console=enable lcd_maker_id=primary lge.hreset=off lge.reset=mode_reset gpt=enable lge.kcal=0|0|0|x lge.rev=rev_11 mdm_force_dump_enabled androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=04ccca120acd4dea androidboot.bootloader=MAKOZ10o androidboot.baseband=mdm bootreason=watchdog
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeah I wipe all my crashes prior to going out though so this is fresh :)
<plars> that was after an adb reboot bootloader
<rsalveti> bootreason=watchdog
<davmor2> rsalveti: and the only thing I've done is called the phone :)
<rsalveti> wonder why that and if normal
<davmor2> I'm assuming nm might of reconnected to the network too
<rsalveti> right
<bfiller> is the CI Train spreadsheet screwed up for everyone? either maxs my cpu or won't load
<rsalveti> plars: it seems bootreason=watchdog means that the device was booted because you had a usb cable connected to it
<rsalveti> you usually see 'reboot' or 'fastboot' as reason when booting with adb reboot and such
<plars> there's a usb cable connected for sure :)
<plars> but not newly so
<plars> rsalveti: so I have mako-12 in that stuck state also now, if there's any other information that would be useful from it
<rsalveti> plars: right, but I mean, it was powered because it had a usb connection, not because anyone requested it to boot
<rsalveti> plars: is this the utopic based image?
<plars> fginther: we may want to see if we can get rfowler to start fresh on those devices also - I was going to see about trying something similar with mako-12
<plars> rsalveti: I've tried ubuntu-touch/stable /trusty-proposed and utopic-proposed
<plars> rsalveti: on mako-12
<plars> rsalveti: on fginther's, it's on trusty 303 right now
<plars> which was the last one iirc
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure yet what might be wrong then
<boiko> robru: hey, so I ran merge&clean on landing-006, but now it is saying packages built!?
<robru> boiko, yeah the spreadsheet is messed up. trust no one
<boiko> robru: ah ok, well, at least the changes got merged correctly, so can I simply ignore that or do I need to run some jobs again to get it to a consistent state?
<robru> boiko, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ here is a simple dashboard that bypasses the spreadsheet and tells you directly the backend status of the system, much more trustworthy. it shows silo 6 cleaned.
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<robru> boiko, not much we can do, just waiting for google to stop sucking out loud
<robru> boiko, yw
<boiko> robru: lol, ok
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<davmor2> plars: are the clock tests around alarms edit by any chance?  If I try and edit an alarm the app crashes
<plars> davmor2: looks like, yeah: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/7:20140501.1:20140501/7833/ubuntu_clock_app/
<davmor2> plars: so looking at this on flo once you set an alarm if you go back to the alarm page and touch the alarm in anyway it crashes the app.  popey is this the bug that reported or not?  If so I can confirm it or write a new one
<popey> bug 1309057
<ubot5> bug 1309057 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to access a saved alarm" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309057
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<robru> bfiller, gallery-app landed and I cleaned your silo, IIRC you need to update the click package now?
<bfiller> robru: yes, need popey or sergio to help with that part
<xnox> how to get notes-app released?
<xnox> does it need to get merged into trunk first, and then get click released?
<bfiller> xnox: yes
<xnox> i'm after https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/notes-app/py32/+merge/210254
<bfiller> xnox: I'll request a silo for that
<xnox> bfiller: \o/ thanks a lot!
<popey> bfiller: i can't upload to store, balloons, mirv, sergio can. I can accept once uploaded though, but I'd urge whoever uploads (or whoever requests upload) to run all AP tests and provide log of success to speed that approval up.
<xnox> popey: well, i can do uploads as well. which click/thing i need to run tests on?
 * xnox upgrades phone to latest.
<bfiller> popey: ok now that gallery changes are merged into trunk I can create a click to actually test run AP on the device
<bfiller> have not done that yet
<balloons> ping if you need me, sounds like xnox has it :-)
<bfiller> robru: argh, looks like google ate a few of my silo requests (:
<robru> bfiller, yeah, the spreadsheet is really bizarre right now, lots of sync issues going on
<bfiller> robru: should I hold off on adding new requests to it until it's better?
<robru> bfiller, depends, you got anything urgent? there are free silos available, if you add a request I can try to get the silo assigned before the spreadsheet reverts
<balloons> ping fginther
<bfiller> robru: not urgent, I'll just wait
<xnox> bfiller: i thought there is a jenkins jobs that generates clicks. last time i fetched click from jenkins.
<popey> xnox: balloons can guide you through that, but I generally do this:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331155/
<bfiller> xnox: there is, but I think it's per MR. My landing had about 6 MR's associated with it. Don't think CI Train generates the resultant click
<bfiller> would really like it to though :)
<balloons> bfiller, if you can get it into one branch that helps ;)
<balloons> all has to merge down sometime right?
<bfiller> balloons: should all be in trunk as the silo has been published
<jhodapp> davmor2, I'll be adding mute on phone call very soon :)
<robru> mandel, i started building udm in silo 1
<cyphermox> bschaefer: still good for me to upload the autopilot dep change for unity, while I'm not forgetting it? :)
<fginther> balloons, pong
<bschaefer> cyphermox, yeah :)
<cyphermox> alrighty
<bschaefer> cyphermox, thanks!
<balloons> fginther, trying to nail down what testsuite name jenkins wants to run reminders with. https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts2/+merge/214163. Is it reminders, or reminders_app?
<balloons> fginther, we'd like it to just be reminders.. and I *think* that's why the merge is failing. I was playing with my own merge to discover what it needs to be and thought I'd just ping and get it set properly
<fginther> balloons, jenkins is using 'reminders'
<fginther> balloons, but it does complain about an import error "could not import package reminders: No module named 'reminders'"
<balloons> fginther, right.. so it seemed like perhaps the module was misnamed somewhere
<balloons> ok, so I'll work with the idea the issue is on this end, ty
<fginther> balloons, jenkins also thinks this is a python3 test suite
<balloons> fginther, all the core apps should be at this point
<fginther> ok
<balloons> mm.. are you still running the tests in jenkins as py2?
<balloons> by default the desktop will run as py2, and the phone will run as py3 so that makes sense you would be running as py2.
<fginther> balloons, no, jenkins detects 'python3' in the package dependencies and then runs with "python3 -m autopilot.run run -v -o /tmp/test_reminders.xml -f xml -r -rd /tmp/ reminders"
<balloons> fginther, ohh.. nice :-)
<fginther> balloons, if there is no python3 dependency, it will use py2
<fginther> balloons, wait, why would the desktop test be different then the phone?
<balloons> fginther, I'm not saying they are. I'm just saying I hit tat snag a couple weeks ago. Everything passed for me on the desktop but failed on my phone.. I realized I was running under python2 on the desktop, while the phone was running py3
<fginther> balloons, ahh, got it
<balloons> just doing autopilot run will grab the default, so ;-)
<balloons> fginther, oO.. I do see the last successful run was with py2
<balloons> fginther, looks like sometime on 4/24 you made the switch
<davmor2> jhodapp: it already does :)  That was my point, if it's not meant to they maybe we should look at what is going on there :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, that's news to me :)
<fginther> balloons, actually looking at the MP, the python3 dependencies were added on 4/24
<jhodapp> davmor2, does it resume when the calls ends too? :)
<balloons> ohh.. sneaky, I missed that. ok so that's it
<davmor2> jhodapp: no I think it just stops playback
<jhodapp> davmor2, stops it or pauses it?
<davmor2> jhodapp: pauses
<davmor2> jhodapp: same as flipping between media player with a video and music player
<jhodapp> davmor2, does the app pause/play button toggle correctly?
<davmor2> jhodapp: right so currently, music plays, call starts ringing music pauses, call ends, but dialer app still has focus, if I switch back to the music app I can press play and it carry on where it left off
<jhodapp> davmor2, ha, I have no clue how that's happening!
<jhodapp> davmor2, I guess I'm just *that good* :)
<jhodapp> anyway, obviously I'll figure it out as I need to add resuming for when the call ends
<davmor2> jhodapp: I'm assuming the ringtone is being played by the system through media player maybe?
<jhodapp> davmor2, right, that's actually it
<jhodapp> davmor2, I forgot the ringtone would go through media-hub
<davmor2> jhodapp: \o/
<jhodapp> that's awesome :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, right now anything that plays with media-hub simply pauses anything else that's playing in media-hub
<jhodapp> davmor2, next step is to add various categories and to make it more nuanced
<davmor2> jhodapp: yes so I'm wondering what would happen with alarms but that is a bit tricky right now cause you can't set alarms from the clock app currently for some reason :(
<jhodapp> hmm interesting
<davmor2> jhodapp: oh hang on alarms work from calendar let me try that instead
<plars> rsalveti: so I asked rfowler to restore android, re-unlock and try to re-install an image on one of the mako devices that was not wanting to reboot into fastboot. Hitting some new weirdness. It looks like it got an oom during the flash and a lot of errors like: E:Error in select (Bad file number)
<plars> rsalveti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/109474/ and https://pastebin.canonical.com/109475/ are interesting
<rsalveti> I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand, file not found...
<rsalveti> it seems it's not using the right recovery
<rsalveti> or it failed in a bad way when setting the commands
<rsalveti> no, it's the right recovery
<rsalveti> Ubuntu Touch (CWM-based) Recovery v6.0.4.6
<davmor2> popey: if you set a calendar appointment locally do you get an alarm for it?
<davmor2> jhodapp: I might have to wait till the scheduled one tomorrow am
<jhodapp> hehe ok
<rsalveti> <3>[  146.058538] Out of memory: Kill process 157 (ueventd) score 1 or sacrifice child
<rsalveti> yeah, went really bad
<rsalveti> plars: can you try it again to see if you can reproduce the crash?
<rfowler> rsalveti: i've done it twice
<rsalveti> rfowler: which android version did you use as base?
<rfowler> rsalveti: 4.4.2
<robru> i'm gonna take lunch, hopefully the spreadsheet calms down a bit while i'm out
<davmor2> pmcgowan: bluetooth seems to be turning itself back on again, that was another bug that was fixed.  I wonder if the fixes got pushed upstream or not and we have undone all the good work from last release?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, like we lost some distro patches?
<pmcgowan> I suppose it could be
<davmor2> pmcgowan: was just a thought after I noticed the bluetooth indicator was back on :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thats weird behavior, you turn it off and the indicator immediately gets removed
<davmor2> pmcgowan: always did, you can re-enable it via settings
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I just think its odd, at least should have a transition
<davmor2> pmcgowan: all the temporary indicators are on the left so technically I guess location should do the same only there is no way to re-enable it if you do
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I would personally prefer they stay put, but perhaps one could have too many
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you only need an alarm set to nearly hit the search section
<davmor2> anyway eod for me, night all
<thomi> hello slangasek and barry
<barry> hi
<slangasek> thomi: hi
<slangasek> thomi: so I was talking to barry and trying to figure out https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-python3-roadmap... the stuff now marked as "TODO" was previously labelled "FUTURE", and I'm trying to figure out if these are supposed to be blockers for dropping python2 or not
 * thomi looks
<slangasek> since these are all pretty core pieces, I can't figure out how they were *not* blockers previously
<slangasek> but that seems to be how xnox labelled them
<thomi> you're referring to the TODO section in the whiteboard?
<barry> thomi: yep
<barry> thomi: well, of the ones INPROGRESS and TODO, which are blockers for dropping py2, and are there any we are missing?
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> so, yes, they're blockers for dropping py2 support from the image
<thomi> the only way I know of to detect if there are any missing is to look at the list in the smoke test dashboard
<barry> thomi: which url would that be?
<thomi> barry: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/flo/7:20140501.1:20140501/7832/ for e.g.
<thomi> some of those can be discounted of course.
<thomi> 'security', 'default' etc
<slangasek> xnox: is there some reason we're missing why things like the dialer_app were marked as not blockers for python2?
 * barry was going to discount the non-green ones ;)
<thomi> suggestion: We take everything not ported to py3 and make it depend on autopilot-touch-legacy
<thomi> that way we can use rdepends on that package to track our porting completion
<thomi> but I guess we might just port them before then :)
<barry> thomi: yeah
<barry> i'll just re-iterate: porting is the easiest part of all this
<slangasek> I think that's actually a good idea; that should be an easy change to get merged everywhere
<slangasek> and once the dep is added, we can unseed autopilot-touch-legacy
<thomi> We'd like to drop py2 support from the autopilot-touch package ASAP, ideally mid-late next week
<thomi> I wonder if we could change that dependency before then...
<barry> +1
<barry> well, again, it's just been difficult getting any change to be reviewed, siloed and landed
<slangasek> there's no reason that shouldn't be doable
<thomi> Landing a packaging change should be easier than landing a code change
<slangasek> barry: can you please verify that https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-python3-roadmap has the complete list?
<thomi> also, once we have this in place, there'll be an extra incentive to port to python 3: you won't get any of the new autopilot hotness while you depend on the -legacy packages
<barry> slangasek: sure, i will review the smoketest list (and CoreApps?) and make sure we have everything under todo.
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> once we have that list, we can divide and conquer adding the deps
<barry> slangasek: i think we will need you to push at a higher level to get mps reviewed and on the train
<slangasek> yep, I will
<slangasek> this plan should also be announced on ubuntu-phone
<barry> cool.  okay, give me 10m or so and i'll review the full list.  i'll update the blueprint when i have the data
<barry> slangasek: i did send a message out to the mlist yesterday which touched on most of this (not the last bit about the deps)
<slangasek> barry: well, you buried it in a landing team thread... :)
<slangasek> we need an announcement
<barry> ok
<slangasek> here's what it needs to message:
<slangasek> - python2 is going away; python2 is not allowed for any new test suites
<slangasek> - packages that currently have python2 deps will need an explicit dependency on autopilot-touch-legacy
<slangasek> - once the set of packages depending on autopilot-touch-legacy is gone, autopilot-touch-legacy (and python2) are also gone
<slangasek> - so if you ignore both of points 1) and 2) above, you get to keep both pieces
<thomi> (maybe) also add that 'autopilot-touch' will (soon) pull in py3, not py2 ?
<ahayzen> plars, ping
<plars> ahayzen: hi
<ahayzen> plars, i've just got a fix to the UITK landed into staging, and was wonder how long the new merging structure takes for this to land into an image?
<barry> slangasek: the only part i didn't understand was "- so if you ignore both of points 1) and 2) above, you get to keep both pieces"
<ahayzen> plars, this is the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338
<plars> ahayzen: that might be a better question for robru
<ahayzen> plars, cool thanks for ur help :)
<slangasek> barry: i.e.: we are not responsible for making sure no one adds new python2 test suites without a dependency, the developers themselves are
<plars> if it's landed though, I would think it should be in the next image, so probably tomorrow?
<barry> slangasek: ah.  if you don't fix it you buy it :)
<slangasek> thomi: well, we can provide whatever additional details we like in the message, but I think the above four points are the key things we need to communicate to devs
<ahayzen> plars, ah cool, i was just wondering as before packages were periodically made
<thomi> slangasek: ack
<barry> slangasek: ack
<robru> ahayzen, hey, the "periodically made" packages (aka daily_release) has been shut off since december, now we're doing CI Train, in which you have to ask for releases at the landing spreadsheet, but it's being a bit goofy today. consult your manager for the full procedure
<ahayzen> robru, ah i see, i'm a community contributor to the music-app and a patch we need has landed in the UITK staging so do i need to request a release or will it happen automatically?
<robru> ahayzen, ah, community. ok. in that case I think you need to go through popey for a release.
<robru> core apps are a bit different. I mostly just deal with canonical-internal projects.
<popey> hmm?
<ahayzen> robru, ok thanks :)
<popey> robru: this is a toolkit landing, not music-app
<robru> popey, derp, yes
<robru> ahayzen, sorry, got my wires crossed there.
<ahayzen> robru, no problem
<robru> ahayzen, so for uitk you need to go through bzoltan
<ahayzen> robru, ok thanks for ur help :)
<robru> ahayzen, oh I just looked at your MP, it's already merged into their staging branch. in that case I guess they would release it sooner or later. not automatically, but eventually
<ahayzen> robru, cool thanks, is there any place community members can see/track the CI train?
<robru> ahayzen, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=sharing&pli=1#gid=0 i believe the spreadsheet is public, however it's very information-dense so it might be a little overwhelming ;-) (uh, also it's gone totally haywire today and is not to be trusted one bit, but generally that's where you'd go to check the status of landing tasks)
<ahayzen> robru, awesome thanks
<xnox> slangasek: only the clicks are blockers, the deb based ones are not.
<xnox> slangasek: as to test the deb based apps, one needs to switch the image into RW mode and install debs system wide -> and thus can pull legacy autopilot.
<xnox> slangasek: at the time "futurum" only had .deb based tests.
<xnox> slangasek: however since that list was created some of them got converted into clicks.
<xnox> barry: ^
<slangasek> xnox: ok
<xnox> slangasek: to drop python2 support in autopilot upstream, all of them are blockers.
<slangasek> xnox: how do I see which ones have been cliquified?
<xnox> slangasek: adb shell click list
<slangasek> xnox: hum, the only blocker for the latter is that any remaining debs which need python2 declare a dependency
<xnox> slangasek: which they must, per-policy. And python-autopilot as well for that matter.
<slangasek> xnox: yes, so if that's the case, autopilot doesn't have to keep python2 upstream... so the splitting it off to a branch is ok
<xnox> slangasek: or that, yes.
<robru> plars, what were your thoughts on the image build? I did get rsalveti to re-enable the cron job so I'm expecting an image build in ~5 hours. That work for you?
<plars> robru: sure
<robru> great
<plars> robru: the results ought to come a bit faster this time too, thanks to something cool that doanac just merged :)
<robru> nice
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> plars, oh, can you set the known issues to say that the spreadsheet is going crazy and the CI-SNCF bot is not to be trusted?
<plars> robru: that will be pretty late in my time zone so I probably won't see it finish, but I might with the speed improvements. Either way, I'll try to check on things before falling asleep.
<robru> plars, cool
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<plars> robru: that work?
<robru> plars, perfect, thanks ;-)
<slangasek> xnox: I don't see online_accounts_ui as either a .deb or a click; is this ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ?
<slangasek> xnox, barry, thomi: with the exception of online_accounts_ui that I'm not sure about, I've confirmed that all of the remaining 'TODO's listed there are still .debs, so are not blockers for pulling python2 off the image
<barry> slangasek: ack.  here are the list of clicks on a pristine utopic image:
<barry> com.ubuntu.calculator
<barry> com.ubuntu.calendar
<barry> com.ubuntu.camera
<barry> com.ubuntu.clock
<barry> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon
<barry> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-ebay
<barry> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook
<barry> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail
<barry> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter
<barry> com.ubuntu.dropping-letters
<barry> com.ubuntu.filemanager
<barry> com.ubuntu.gallery
<barry> com.ubuntu.music
<barry> com.ubuntu.notes
<barry> com.ubuntu.shorts
<barry> com.ubuntu.stock-ticker-mobile
<barry> com.ubuntu.sudoku
<barry> com.ubuntu.terminal
<xnox> slangasek: how did you verify they are all ported to python3? click list --manifest -> should have autopilot dir key for each one (if there are autopilot tests for a given click)
<barry> com.ubuntu.weather
<barry>  
<barry> (that's the output of adb shell click list)
<barry> i'm now going through and correlating with existing mps and ports
<xnox> barry: can you pastebin $ adb shell click list --manifest ?
<barry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375775/
<xnox> slangasek: also e.g. there are "extra" scripts that CI use that rely on python-evdev and are in python2 only. Which is the reason why autopilot upload dropping python2 support was reverted by asac+landing team
<xnox> late in trusty
<slangasek> xnox: I did not verify they are ported to python3 at all, I verified they are all .debs
<barry> xnox: that was unity7
<slangasek> xnox: which, per above, means they are not a blocker for removing python2 from the image
<xnox> barry: so why do we need autopilot-touch to use python2 on touch image which does not have unity7?!
<thomi> barry: you mean unity 8?
<xnox> camera-app click -> does not declare python3 compat
<barry> xnox: we don't but it got reverted while we were at pycon and nobody asked us ;)
<xnox> gallery-app click -> does not declare python3 compat
<xnox> barry: asac and other people were talking to me, and i did ask them to seed python2-autopilot on touch images, instead of uploading autopilot revert.
<barry> thomi: i'm thinking of unity7 requiring python-compizconfig which won't be ported to py3
<xnox> barry: imho autopilot-touch package should die and those deps be seeded via ubuntu-touch seeds as needed.
<thomi> barry: yes, but we've solved that problem, and that's for desktop only
<bschaefer> hey anyone running up to date 14.10 unity, could you try ctrl+alt+t. I'm seeing a very delayed result (30 seconds between terminals opening)....
<thomi> so not germaine to this conversation :)
<barry> thomi: right
<xnox> barry: slangasek: camera-app, gallery-app, notes-app, stock-ticker-mobile-app, sudoku-app -> are all clicks, and do not declare that their tests are python3 compatible from barry's paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375775/
<xnox> thus if we drop python2 form the image today, one would not be able to test above in RO mode.
<veebers> bschaefer: works fine for me (i'll just dist-upgrade to make sure it's most recent)
<bschaefer> veebers, dam my machine...
<slangasek> xnox: yes, and that's not what I'm talking about
<bschaefer> veebers, i got angry and pressed it 30-100 times, and now i just randomly get terminals popping up
<bschaefer> veebers, thanks!
<barry> xnox: gallery, camera, notes all have mps waiting
<bschaefer> at lease its not a regression
<slangasek> xnox: those are the ones listed in the 'INPROGRESS' section on the blueprint
<barry> xnox: i think you said stock-ticker is ported right?
<xnox> slangasek: ok, then i'm not so sure what you were after then. Ah, right. yea.
<barry> which leaves sudoku as the sole blocker not yet in progress
<xnox> barry: ported, all AP tests pass on the desktop, all AP tests fail on mako.
<xnox> barry: not released.
<veebers> bschaefer: heh :-) I'm glad my keyboards are built like bricks considering the amount of times I do something similar
<slangasek> xnox: this goes back to barry having changed the label on the section that you had identified as not-blockers, leading to confusion about whether they were blockers :)
<xnox> slangasek: oh, right, so then blueprint is up-to-date =)
<bschaefer> veebers, haha, i agree!
<slangasek> xnox: then you said "some of the .debs got moved to clicks in the meantime", and I was confirming that none of the ones currently listed there have been
<xnox> slangasek: sans the miss-titles =)
<barry> xnox: so then stock-ticker is a blocker, but it's a ported blocker :)
<xnox> barry: one would think ported blockers ain't blockers =))))
<barry> xnox: well, if the tests are failing and it hasn't been published, that's a problem right?
<barry> let me rearrange that section
<xnox> barry: as far as i can tell stock-ticker tests never passed, and stock-ticker is not a release image criteria as per ci.ubuntu.com
<xnox> cihelp - are all pre-installed clicks are image promotion blockers? e.g. is stock-ticker being considered?
<cjohnston> xnox: that sounds like a question for the landing team, not for CI
<xnox> cjohnston: thanks.
<xnox> asac: are all pre-installed clicks are image promotion blockers? e.g. is stock-ticker being considered?
<josepht> xnox: I think asac is on holidays :)
<slangasek> correct
<xnox> josepht: ok, didn't know =)
<slangasek> xnox: why the question about blocking promotion?
<slangasek> landing the python2 removal should introduce no regressions in any of the test suites
<slangasek> anything less than that is not going to work
<plars> xnox: does stock ticker have tests? it's not in the smoke runs at the moment
<xnox> slangasek: whilst stock-ticker is a click, it is a community app, and thus no RO image testing is executed against it, only .deb based.
<xnox> slangasek: thus removing python2 from the image will not affect stock-ticker, nor image stats.
<slangasek> xnox: so, its .deb should continue to depend on autopilot python2
<xnox> plars: it does have tests, they have never passed however, as far as i can tell.
<xnox> plars: also i don't know if any jenkins actually execute tests against it.
<plars> xnox: :(
<plars> xnox: I know we don't in smoke, and that's probably why it was never asked for
<xnox> plars: which jenkensii do core-apps live at?
<plars> xnox: but really the tests should get fixed up if it's going to be a preinstalled app I think
<barry> well, i updated the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-python3-roadmap
<slangasek> plars: of course they should; but that's not the problem we're working on
<xnox> plars: community lead developer is busy/missing-in-action i did fix up some, more are still needed.
<fginther> xnox, core-apps jenkins is done here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<barry> i'm glad this is all so crystal clear :)
<xnox> fginther: does it have dns-name?
<fginther> xnox, nope
<slangasek> fginther: ... that's a public IP.  Isn't the real jenkins internal?
<fginther> slangasek, the core-apps are processed on a seperate jenkins instance that is public
<xnox> fginther: no utopic, and still configs for precise, quantal, raring and saucy?
<slangasek> ah hmm
<xnox> fginther: let me assign dns name for it - core-apps.surgut.co.uk would do?
<slangasek> xnox: .chiark.greenend.org.uk or it doesn't count
<fginther> xnox, I'm still working on the transition to utopic, but it should be done in another day or two
<xnox> slangasek: i envy the day when i can get an account on that machine!
<slangasek> xnox: step 1) move to Cambridge, step 2) travel back in time 20 years?
<xnox> slangasek: i wonder if i need to complete a course in cambridge or something to get there.
<barry> xnox: i'm actually surprised that filemanager has an x-test key in its manifest because afaict, its tests weren't ported.  but maybe they worked by accident anyway
<xnox> barry: during "no way to build click" -> "cmake click/deb building" transition, x-test key was initially added for all apps.
<xnox> barry: only later we backtracked to declare that key a flag for python3 compatibility
<slangasek> xnox, barry: are you guys just eyeballing the --manifest output, or do you have a pipeline to spit out the list we care about?
<xnox> slangasek: mit.edu email alias might be easier to get then =)
<barry> slangasek: i'm just eyeballing the manifest
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> xnox: if you invent time travel, I'm sure MIT will also be happy to give you an email address
<barry> xnox: then is that key a reliable indicator for whether the tests have been ported yet, i.e. whether porting them is a blocker for dropping py2?
<xnox> slangasek: yeah, we want time travel -> it doesn't really matter when we invent it ;-)
<slangasek> barry: if the key is set, it means the tests are /being run/ under python3, doesn't it?
<xnox> barry: well, ci.ubuntu.com uses that key to run things under python3.
<slangasek> the whole point of that key is to trigger this behavior change
<slangasek> so either no porting was required, or they're broking and nobody cares. :P
<xnox> cjohnston: plars: fginther: is that actually true? ->  ci.ubuntu.com uses that key to run things under python3.
<barry> slangasek: okay, i guess for our purposes, that's equivalent :)
<xnox> phablet-test-run sure uses that key.
<xnox> and phablet-click-test-setup.
 * xnox wrote those patches....
<plars> xnox: I think it's phablet-test-run handles that for the most part
<slangasek> note that http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/ shows success
<fginther> xnox, yes, ci.ubuntu.com does that... plars beat me to it
<plars> there's *one* case (for custom image tests) where we have to do it ourselves, but it's an oddball
<slangasek> how do we determine from the log if the tests are being run under python2 or python3?
<barry> slangasek: when i run autopilot{,3} it tells you where the tests are imported from, but i think that's only for deb tests.  i'm not sure click tests tell you
<xnox> slangasek: that job builds a click, not actually runs the tests.
<slangasek> xnox: ah; just figured that out
<thomi> barry: autopilot prints that no matter where the tests come from
<barry> thomi: what i mean is that autopilot tells you it imported the tests from, e.g. /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages, but that path isn't relevant for click tests
<xnox> barry: in phablet-test-run against a click, the tests always will be imported from '.'
<barry> xnox: right, so how do we *know* it's running the py3 tests?
<xnox> barry: or maybe it will print ./legacy-py2/ for py2 tests ?!
<xnox> barry: i use ps output to verify =)
<barry> slangasek: i'm sorry, i think i keep stepping on your blueprint toes.  i will stop editing it until you give me the all clear
<xnox> barry: maybe i should add an announce in the logs.
<slangasek> barry: you just need to reload the page... :)
<barry> xnox: yes.  even printing sys.executable would be great
<slangasek> xnox: yes, please
<barry> slangasek: i killed your .debs comment :(
<slangasek> barry: I know - readded, please refresh the page before editing again ;)
<xnox> slangasek: barry: clearly we should use google-docs for blueprints....
<xnox> =)
<slangasek> xnox: make me a spreadsheet
<barry> xnox, slangasek, thomi are we in agreement then that to drop py2 we need to: 1) land the mps already in the ==BLOCKERS== section; 2) port sudoku; 3) celebrate
<xnox> barry: 3) go to malta =)
<xnox> barry: oh, wait. tsh
<thomi> heh
<barry> xnox: look for my spirit animal
 * xnox looks behind the shoulder
<barry> xnox, see that unicorn? :)
<slangasek> barry: I think the list of blockers on the blueprint is accurate; your summary omits some of the finer detail :)
<xnox> i think this is the first animal where i refer to the release by the animal instead of adjective.
<barry> slangasek: like, exactly how we're going to celebrate? :)
<slangasek> barry: well, I'm gonna celebrate on the beach with a malta mai tai ;)
<slangasek> barry: why is filemanager "other in progress" rather than a blocker?  It's a click
<xnox> slangasek: because it works?! http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/manta/7:20140501.1:20140501/7831/
<barry> slangasek: it has an x-test key
<slangasek> oh; "it works" is a good reason
<slangasek> barry: so what does that MP have to do with this blueprint?
<barry> i'm frankly suprised it works though
<barry> actually no
<xnox> barry: from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-manta-smoke-daily/13/consoleFull (and click to see full log)
<xnox> it shows that ubuntu_filemanager is pushed as python3.
<barry> the diff in the code just cleans up a few things, and the other changes are probably only relevant for deb builds
<xnox> plars: surprisingly stock_ticker tests are also pushed to the image
<barry> i.e. d/control and t/a/CMakeLists.txt
<slangasek> aha
<plars> xnox: by phablet-click-test-setup I suppose
<plars> that's good
<xnox> plars: right. can it be actually executed please?
<plars> xnox: I'll look at adding it, but didn't you say they all fail?
<xnox> plars: yes. but at the moment, because those results are not published at all there is no attention to resolve them.
<xnox> plars: yet we demo phones everywhere with stock-ticker which people do try out.
<barry> slangasek: i'm going to move the OTHER IN PROGRESS to TODO (.debs)
<xnox> plars: "3. We will not hide problems" -> either we need to fix the app or the tests or kick the stock-ticker of the pre-installed on the image.
<slangasek> barry: please just drop filemanager from the blueprint altogether, if we already have click tests running under python3 this doesn't seem to be related to the transition
<slangasek> barry: or rather, wrt the blueprint I think filemanager is "done"
<plars> xnox: agree, but if it's that bad, perhaps it should be kicked out rather than adding the tests
<barry> slangasek: ok
<xnox> plars: but i do need it to be running _somewhere_ at the moment the ci tests for stock ticker do not run /anywhere/
<xnox> plars: can it be added to jenkins without pushing results to ci.ubuntu.com? or something like that?
<slangasek> or having it marked xfail
<plars> fginther: is there some earlier point where it can be added for landing? I think that would only run if there was a change
<plars> otherwise, we can run them in smoke, and they run on every image - which would probably get it the most visibility
<plars> xnox: who in on the hook to make sure they get fixed? you? balloons?
<fginther> plars, xnox, I can add the stock-ticket tests to the core-apps jenkins desktop testing
<fginther> plars, xnox, I also have a plan to add click test to the click build jobs that run on s-jenkins
<xnox> plars: who is on the hook -> product owner who decided which clicks are preinstalled, or delegate as appropriate.
<balloons> are we speaking of stock ticker or file manager?
<xnox> balloons: stock ticker.
<xnox> plars: i guess it would be a landing team's decission.
<slangasek> I don't think it's the landing team who decides if it's preinstalled
<slangasek> the landing team can specify the requirements for promoting a new version to be preinstalled, but it's someone else who decides whether to drop it from the image vs. fixing it
<pmcgowan> slangasek, I may be able to help there, is something busted with stock ticker?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: apparently it has tests that have never passed and aren't being run
<pmcgowan> slangasek, let me check on it, not sure how it got into the image anyway
<slangasek> pmcgowan: so someone should decide if they should be run, and the failures driven to zero; or if it should be removed from the image - I'm happy for you to be the decider :)
<balloons> afaik, stock ticker is not a core core app.. in other words, it is not meant to be pre-installed
<pmcgowan> yeah
<xnox> fginther: core-apps.surgut.co.uk should be starting to go live across dns networks -> e.g. propagated to usa already.
<xnox> balloons: is "core core app" ~= "system app" ?
<balloons> veebers actually worked on stock tickers tests last year and we just finally rejected the MP.. I'm not sure of the state but I know work was done to make it work with ap 1.4
<slangasek> xnox: ... "across dns networks"?  are you using a DNS CDN? :)
<xnox> balloons: as in dialer is a system app.
<balloons> xnox, yes.. community developed system app :-)
<xnox> slangasek: yeah, the term i used doesn't make sense -> i mean this https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/core-apps.surgut.co.uk
<veebers> balloons: I saw that :-), not sure if any comment is required from my end?
<balloons> veebers, yea, I wanted to see what the dev would say and it sounds like he's not interested for whatever reason. There's definitely some development work that needs done.
<slangasek> xnox: did you make the mistake of loading that page before you'd added it to the authoritative DNS servers? :) No server should have negatively cached a DNS record it had never been asked for
<veebers> balloons: aye, agreed
<xnox> slangasek: i did not know that =) i believe it's been added to authoritative dns servers first, but  i actually have no ultimate control, so it might not have been.
<balloons> veebers, on the mocking stuff you did, well that is definitely handy
<veebers> balloons: yeah, I utilised some existing code for that, there was talk about formalising it to make it easily usable across projects.
<veebers> I seem to recall the result was "It's easier to copy the pattern due to it's simple nature" or something along those liens
<balloons> veebers, yes that
<balloons> 's what I remember as well
<pmcgowan> slangasek, pretty sure we should just drop that app, is there any urgency or is tomorrow ok?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: no urgency at all
<pmcgowan> ok
<slangasek> thomi, xnox, barry: why is a separate autopilot-touch-legacy package needed at all?  AFAICS the only thing autopilot-touch does is apply some apparmor rules (which should be interpreter-independent), and pull in dependencies - and for python2 the latter can be sidestepped, the affected packages already depend on python-autopilot
<slangasek> except for webbrowser-app-autopilot, which has a transitive dep via unity8-autopilot, and mediaplayer-app, which is just missing a dependency and can be fixed
<xnox> slangasek: i want to drop autopilot-touch package full stop, and just seed the needed bits.
<xnox> slangasek: ideally all we need on the image is libqt5autopilotsupport.so (or whatever it is) python3-autopilot / python2-autopilot can be pulled in with all the dependencies, the same way we push actual tests to the image.
<xnox> slangasek: it's pure python after all.
<thomi> I don't have a problem dropping the -touch and -desktop metapackages, but they were created for a reason, and I think that reason is still valid, so I'd be cautous...
<thomi> ugh, excuse my typing today :-/
<xnox> thomi: we have metapackages already, mananaged by seeds. So for now, i'd want to seed those packages in proper ubuntu-touch / ubuntu-desktop seeds. Get those build and published, and then drop the autopilto-metapackages.
<xnox> thomi: why was qt4 and qt5 bundled together?
<xnox> thomi: i see evidence that they used to be separate library modules.
<thomi> xnox: you mena in libautopilot-qt?
<xnox>  / packages.
<xnox> thomi: yeah.
<thomi> *mean
 * thomi tries to remember
<thomi> hmmm, I think.. probably because there was no strong argument not to ship them in the same package at the time. IIRC, at the time they didn't have the dependencies they do now
<xnox> thomi: cause at the moment it's undesirable to pull-in qt4 & X on touch images.
<thomi> xnox: I understand. I don't have an objection to splitting that into libautopilot-qt4 and libautopilot-qt5 - obviously some work would have to be done to make sure we pulled in the correct packages everywhere
<xnox> thomi: ack. let me proposed a patch to do the split the right way.
<xnox> with a migration / transition path.
<thomi> you'd also either need libautopilot-qt-common *or* to change the way the libraries work, at the moment
<thomi> -common would contain libqttestability.so (or whatever it's called)
<thomi> which is what apps actually load
<thomi> and it then dlopen's the appropriate driver for whatever qt version the app is running
<xnox> oh that thing =) yeah.
<xnox> thomi: i'll work on it.
<thomi> ahh, that reminds me - *that's* why it didn't have the deps previously that it does now
<thomi> because if an app is loading the library, it must already have those qt libraries installed, or it wouldn't get that far
<thomi> but I guess that changed at some point
<xnox> thomi: yeah at the moment libautopilot-qt has depends on both qt stacks, so you are saying all of those should be generated as depends or even suggests instead?
<xnox> thomi: we can certainly change packaging to do that.
<slangasek> xnox: so AIUI you're agreeing with me that autopilot-touch-legacy is not needed, and I can ignore it in favor of a dependency on python-autopilot where needed?
<slangasek> (mediaplayer/webbrowser)
<xnox> slangasek: yes, i have no idea where "autopilot-touch-legacy" came from, it is entirely redundant.
<xnox> i maybe missing discussions around that.
<slangasek> do we know what exactly was using python-evdev?
<thomi> hang on guys
<xnox> slangasek: sorry, i don't.
<thomi> I might have missed something
<thomi> the -evdev package is needed by all AP test suites running on touch
<thomi> (obviously the python2/python3 package, as appropriate)
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> so
<thomi> the autopilot-touch[-legacy] packages exist to pull in that dependency
<slangasek> should python-autopilot depend on python-evdev directly?
<thomi> it's not part of the main ap package because we don't want or need it on the desktop
<xnox> thomi: python2 or python3? there were appearantly some scripts which where python2 only, maybe they just needed to change shebang instead of reintroducing python3 on the images?
<thomi> slangasek: similarly, autopilot-desktop pulls in some X11 deps, because we don't want them on touch
<thomi> I'm open to other/better ways of doing this, but that's the rationale behind those metapackages anyway
<slangasek> thomi: the issue I'm seeing is that all the touch .debs today that use autopilot depend on python-autopilot, not on autopilot-touch; we should aim to eliminate the magic seeded dependency pulling in python-evdev "because everything needs it".  So if we shouldn't have python-autopilot depend on python-evdev (even though it's a cheap dependency), then we need to switch all of the python2 autopilot test packages to depend on autopilot-touch-legacy
<slangasek> I would argue that python-autopilot Depends: python-evdev is a lot less work
<slangasek> and even if the dependency is extraneous from the desktop's perspective, it shouldn't be harmful
<xnox> thomi: instead python-autopilot must depend on python-evdev, and python3-autopilot should depend on python3-evdev.
<xnox> thomi: why need an extra dependency in between?
<xnox> thomi: similarly click.rules can move to libautopilot-qt package.
<xnox> thomi: and seed all current autopilot-touch dependencies into ubuntu-touch seed.
<thomi> slangasek: ok, I think I understand that. What baout the other way around? Do we eliminate the autopilot-desktop package  and add those deps to python*-autopilot as well?
<xnox> thomi: seeds are meant to be changed by core-devs only, not by anybody who can upload autopilot.
<slangasek> thomi: if the autopilot-desktop package pulls in X, then no
<slangasek> xnox: seeds are meant to be changed by the seed owners, which are not always core-dev
 * barry is back from dinner
<barry> xnox, slangasek https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/sudoku-app/py3autopilot/+merge/217990
<xnox> slangasek: right, that.
<thomi> slangasek: OK, so my *only* objection then is that we'd have an asymmetrical system - which I suppose is a cosmetic objection at best  :)
<xnox> thomi: true. for now. in the future everything will use qt5 and thus not require any X stuff?
<xnox> thomi: the python3-autopilot can e.g. Recommend or Suggest X.org stuff.
<thomi> xnox: it's nothing to do with qt, it's more to do with input methods
<slangasek> thomi: we may come up with a better answer for the desktop side later... but I wouldn't like the symmetry question to cause us to have things more complicated on the phone
<xnox> thomi: ah, ok. Well when everyhting uses qt5/mir?
<thomi> slangasek: fair enough
<robru> bfiller_afk, hey, I'm trying to reconcile the discrepancies between the spreadsheet and the assigned silos. one of the requests you made that got lost was already in silo 4. I tried to recreate it but I have no way to verify it. if you could take a look at spreadsheet line 50, correct the description, and confirm the MP urls, that'd be great
<xnox> slangasek: thomi: is it ok to move apparmor click.rules from autopilot-touch to libautopilot-qt ?
<xnox> or even to apparmor itself, given that we ship that preinstalled everywhere anyway.
<thomi> xnox: slangasek: So, I'm concerned about the number of things we're talking about changing here. Moving apparmor rules is fine, except that, when they're not installed (for whatever reason), autopilot breaks
<xnox> thomi: ack. and autopilot breaks without libautopilot-qt, no?
<thomi> xnox: if you're testing a Qt app, yes
<xnox> thomi: a click Qt app.
<xnox> ?
<thomi> xnox: uuuh, right.. well, one started in an apparmor containment thingy, to be precise
<xnox> thomi: oh, so not at all related to click?
<thomi> xnox: I believe some apps are started via upstart, not click, and they need it as well. I could be wrong though
<xnox> thomi: in that case it might make sense to name it autopilotpy2.rules & autopilotpy3.rules and ship in both python-autopilots respectively?
<xnox> thomi: or get it to be shiped in apparmor itself.
<xnox> thomi: looking at the rule itself.
<xnox> thomi: it appears that it must be shipped in python2 & python3 - autopilots. It's unrelated to clicks, and it's purely about confinments.
<thomi> xnox: yup, I'd be happy with that
<xnox> thomi: and horay, we are getting more balance =) as those rules legitimately can be needed on desktop as well.
<thomi> :)
<thomi> as long as we can land it without breaking everyone :)
<xnox> thomi: 61-autopilot-uinput.rules is currently broken.
<xnox> thomi: it's not shipped in python3 package, only in python2 package.
<xnox> despite the good intentions.
 * xnox ponders about autopilot-common package with uinput, apparmor rules + testability
<xnox> thomi: how is click.rules used? as far as i can tell nothing looks into /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules?
<xnox> def _handle_autopilot(adb, args):
<xnox>     if args.dbus_probe == 'enable':
<xnox>         rfile = '/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules'
<xnox>         adb.shell('aa-clickhook -f --include=%s' % rfile)
<xnox>     else:
<xnox>         adb.shell('aa-clickhook -f')
<xnox> in phablet config....
<thomi> yeah
<xnox> thomi: so it's more reasonable for that click.rule to move to click-apparmor and keep on shipping it at that legacy location.
<xnox> thomi: since click-apparmor ships aa-clickhook tool.
<thomi> xnox: I have a luncxhtime appt in town, and I need to leave the house pretty soon
<xnox> thomi: no worries =) go, i'll file a bug report about this.
<thomi> xnox: I'm happy if you want to make MPs against lp:~autopilot/autopilot/temp-dev
<thomi> xnox: otherwise we can pick this up some other time
<slangasek> against temp-dev?
<xnox> slangasek: i'm thinking debdiffs to a bug report =)
<xnox> slangasek: that way any lander can apply and merge it anyway they need it.
<slangasek> xnox: "any lander can" != "some lander will"
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-02
<xnox> thomi: where is the branch for python-autopilot?
<xnox> or barry ^
<xnox> slangasek: thomi: barry: I've sent 2 merge proposals & requested review from all of you: python3-autopilot => pull in everything for qt/pyhon3 tests. python-autopilot => pull in everything for qt/python2 tests.
<xnox> if Gtk/X testing is required, add autopilot-desktop in addition to python3?-autopilot dep.
<xnox> no need to have 2 packages that can't do anything on their own & 4 meta-packages to make the first two working. We can simply pick a default, make the headline packages useful by default for the common case + provide 1 addon metapackage to pull in extra/big dependencies (gtk/x)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 8 building (started: 20140502 02:05) ===
<thomi> xnox: hey, I'm back now - that took longer than I expected :(
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: either of you two still at work?
<thomi> ... or any other debian packaging gurus?
<robru> thomi, hey, what's up?
<thomi> hi robru
<thomi> robru: barry and I are trying to fix a FTBFS on the launchpad builders. He's been doing most of the work, I've been submitting the branches... We finally got a branch that builds in a PPA, but ci fails with:
<thomi> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-autopilot-temp-dev-trusty-amd64-ci/26/console
<thomi> which looks like dh_sphinxdoc isn't installed
<thomi> so I added sphinx-common to the build-deps
<thomi> but it looks like the build deps aren't being installed!?
<thomi> so now I'm really confused O.0
<thomi> even more confused as to how/why it works on the launchpad builders I guess
<robru> thomi, that log you linked, is that before or after you added sphinx-common?
<thomi> robru: after
<thomi> if you search for sphinx-common you can see it in there
<thomi> the MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/temp-dev-FTBFS/+merge/217987 BTW
<thomi> you can see sphinx-common was added at revno 495
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 8 DONE (finished: 20140502 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/8.changes ===
<robru> thomi, hum, that is really strange, I installed sphinx-common and confirmed that it installs to the right place, under /usr/share/perl5 which is part of @INC
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> robru: and this builds fine for me locally
<thomi> and, like i say, in the lp builders :-(
<robru> thomi, are you on trusty?
<thomi> robru: I'm on both trusty and utopic
<thomi> I haven't tried building under utopic though, I'll try that
<robru> thomi, you mean it builds in a PPA? because if it builds in a PPA, it'll build in a silo, and having it work in a silo is IMHO more important than the jenkins ci bot that runs individual MPs.
<thomi> robru: yeah, it builds in a PPA
<robru> thomi, other than that error, do you think this branch is ready for release?
<thomi> robru: yeah, but if we can't get it to work then it means we can't have CI any more :(
<robru> hmmm
<thomi> robru: well, this is just merging to our temp-dev branch
<thomi> so... not ci-train release, no
<thomi> but.. ready for landing into our dev branch, sure
<robru> oh hm
<robru> thomi, well I was going to say "let's just put this in a silo and steamroll over ci jenkins objections..." but that's only if you're ready for real release
<thomi> robru: well, but again that means breaking CI
<thomi> which is fine for this branchm, but I assume it'll break for all future branches as well, until we find & fix the problem
<robru> yeah, that's really strange
<robru> thomi, this might be more of an fginther issue, he knows more about the ci side (I focus mostly on the train side)
<thomi> ok, thanks. I think he's EOD'd
<thomi> speaking of, isn't it crazy-late for you too?
<robru> yeah i think so. i did too but you got lucky ;-)
<thomi> ahhh
<robru> almost 9PM here
<thomi> yeah... why are you still at work? I mean, I appreciate it but...
<robru> thomi, oh, I was waiting for image #8 to finish building so I could send out a landing team email about it and then sign off ;-)
<robru> thomi, but yeah, I really don't understand that log. one thing that caught my eye is that it doesn't seem to log actually installing any of those packages. it just says that those dependencies are unmet a few times.
<thomi> yeah
<jamesh> so is there any particular process we need to go through to get CI jobs switched to run on utopic instead of trusty?
<robru> jamesh, probably fginther is the guy to do that
<robru> thomi, jamesh : you guys should both email him for tomorrow ;-)
<jamesh> will do.
<bzoltan1> robru: still around?
<robru> bzoltan1, maybe ;-)
<robru> bzoltan1, what's up?
<bzoltan1> robru: Hehe :)
<bzoltan1> robru: I need info about the landing policy ...
<robru> bzoltan1, what did you need to know?
<bzoltan1> robru: I am in the silo9 and the powerpc builds are flaky
<robru> oh yeah
<bzoltan1> robru:  powerpc is hardly a target and we can not even test on it ...
<bzoltan1> robru: Would it be possible to stop building the UITK on powerpc?
<robru> bzoltan1, i see your point, but that's not my call... if it used to build on powerpc but no longer does, -proposed will consider it a regression and prevent it from landing. So you'd have to discuss that with the release team, infinity or cjwatson
<bzoltan1> robru: Here is the log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174336910/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-powerpc.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46%2B14.10.20140501.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bzoltan1> robru: OK, I will talk to them. It is a bit annoying... i would not say "it used to build", because the powerpc builds are flaky for some time already... if I push rebuild enough it will build.
<robru> bzoltan1, hmm, yeah, I don't care about powerpc personally but like i said it's not my call.
<robru> alright, I'm off! goodnight everybody!
<bzoltan1> robru: OK, no worries.. I will talk to the guys
<bzoltan1> robru: good night
<bzoltan1> robru: I can tell you by looking to my window that Friday will be a sunny day :D
<Mirv> bzoltan1: it will rain all day, though ;)
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  had to believe
<didrocks> Mirv: can you try the mediaplayer AP test yourself?
<didrocks> just to ensure it's due to media hub
<Mirv> ok
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I wish to disable the powerpc builds for all sdk projects.. starting with the UITK
<didrocks> bzoltan1: it's something you need to discuss with the release team
<bzoltan1> didrocks: it is pure waste of time to strugle with powerpc, the tests are flaky on powerpc, the builds are unreliable
<didrocks> bzoltan1: I doubt it will accepted though
<didrocks> bzoltan1: you can disable the tests at worst on powerpc
<bzoltan1> didrocks: wasting time and money
<didrocks> bzoltan1: don't argue about it with me, I have no power on that :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I am not arguing :) I am stating ...
<bzoltan1> didrocks: how to disable tests for and arch?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: in debian/rules, you need to compare the archs and override dh_auto_tests for that arch
<didrocks> I guess Mirv can do it
<didrocks> and give you an example :)
<bzoltan1> didrocks: that sounds good, thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/revision/157
<bzoltan1> Mirv: OK.. I take a look at it
<didrocks> Mirv: bzoltan1: you should rather do the contrary
<didrocks> list the arch you disable them on
<didrocks> Mirv: mind doing that on qtbase-opensource-src?
<didrocks> I think we want the tests running on arm64
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, I'm disabling the backend sync for now
<didrocks> Mirv: just to see if the spreadsheet will calm down
<didrocks> with less requests
<Mirv> ok, I need to look at that. right now I fail to remember if they did fail also there or not, and for some reason I don't remember I don't find the build logs for that upload that would tell it
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: anyway, it seems the spreadsheet has been rolled back 2 days ago for me
<didrocks> Mirv: is it the same for you?
<didrocks> like usensord isn't landed?
<Mirv> didrocks: usensord looks landed to me?
<Mirv> I mean, on the spreadsheet too
<didrocks> Mirv: can you copy the spreadsheet to a backup?
<didrocks> it's not for me
<didrocks> so, maybe your version is more fresh than mine
<didrocks> Mirv: just file -> make a copy
<didrocks> and call it backup1 :)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have the link of your backup? I want to compare with the view of reality I'm seeing
<Mirv> didrocks: I made a backup. unfortunately the backup is now also reverted.
<didrocks> urgh?
<Mirv> as is the normal one for me too :(
<didrocks> wth!
<didrocks> there is clearly some magic…
<didrocks> well, once the spreadsheet will be a better shape, we'll reconciliate I guess
<didrocks> in a*
<didrocks> with the reality
<Mirv> urgh indeed
<Mirv> didrocks: what I did see is that the Revision history seems to have been stuck at the same point on Apr 30 in any case, no matter how many changes or landings after that.
<didrocks> Mirv: indeed
<Mirv> so it feels like it's permanently stuck there, and then resets every now and then to that point
<didrocks> seeing exactly the same
<didrocks> Mirv: well, the weird thing is that the image build number is from today
<didrocks> I disabled both cronjob to update that and the status
<didrocks> ah, let's try something
<didrocks> I'm locking down the spreadsheet
<didrocks> to only me
<didrocks> (for the pending one
<didrocks> that:
<didrocks> - will force people to ask us about it
<didrocks> if they don't read robru's email
<didrocks> - we will see then if the spreadsheet stabilize without any writings…
<ToyKeeper> Well, that explains why I can't see the spreadsheet.
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> well, you should see it still
<didrocks> just not edit
<didrocks> (I can clearly see it in an anonymous account here)
<ToyKeeper> Oh, actually...  it seems that the sheet I can't access is something else.  Not sure what.  I can still see the landing one though.
<ToyKeeper> Given its placement in my tab hierarchy...  I'm guessing it's the malta sprint attendance sheet.
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, did you actually want to have a meeting ?
<didrocks> ogra_: why not? we did get a new image, right?
 * ogra_ thought we'd skip due to lack of people
<didrocks> only sil2100 is missing
<ogra_> more than one, yes
<ogra_> ah k
<tsdgeos> guys, any idea with what's wrong with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/469/console ?
<Mirv_> Mirv: are you going to time out?
<Laney> can't you ghost/release it?
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<Mirv> ha! thanks Laney.
<Mirv> I don't think I've ever used that command before
<ogra_>  if google lets me
<Laney> ph33r the nickserv
<dbarth> hey
<davmor2> Morning all
<dbarth> so did you guys figure out the spreadsheet instability?
<dbarth> just looking to have a new silo ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: no, the sheet seems resetting to Apr 30th state every now and then.
<Mirv> even when it seemed to work, it claimed there were no later changes after that certain point in the Apr 30 evening
<didrocks> dbarth: we can still assign silos manually though if needed
<didrocks> Mirv: just propose that, and tell peoople to use http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for tracking
<didrocks> Mirv: I can build a rescue job for assigning everything manually as in the past if needed, wdyt?
<Mirv> didrocks: I think an old-style preparing manually sounds good
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let me cook that!
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I tried both configuring and reconfiguring an existing silo
<didrocks> Mirv: so, all works from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo-manual
<dbarth> didrocks: here is the silo request: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378542/
<didrocks> and ignoring conflict works
 * didrocks now frees silo 16 & 17
<didrocks> dbarth: you have branches and not merge requests
<dbarth> oops
<dbarth> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7378551/
<Mirv> didrocks: ok! good to have that fallback for now.
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll assign that one FYI ^
<didrocks> dbarth: landing-018 for you
<didrocks> dbarth: direct links for the job will be available at http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ (or directly on jenkins)
<dbarth> ok nic
<dbarth> e
<Mirv> ok
<dbarth> Mirv: i'm also trying to get some webbrowse-app SRU out the door (line 36)
<dbarth> to make room for olivier
<dbarth> i pinged the rlease team, but maybe you can help?
<dbarth> i can ensure some quick verification-needed/done cycle once i'm out of unapproved
<Mirv> dbarth: I don't think there's anything else that can be done besides pinging to get it out of unaproved
<Mirv> dbarth: so another SRU still after that one?
<dbarth> Mirv: ok
<dbarth> Mirv: and yes, there will be one more
<dbarth> (plus the seies of unity-webapps-* fixes in the other line)
<dbarth> didrocks: one my landings has a bad changelog (misses a bug ref. which was attached to another branch, anyway)
<dbarth> didrocks: question: do i need to go CI again, or could i update my MP with the changelog change?
<dbarth> i'm tyring to see what's simpler / safest
<didrocks> dbarth: you update the MP with the changelog change, rebuild only that component (with REBUILD_PACKAGES = "source package name") and get that republished
<didrocks> dbarth: if you didn't change the changelog in that MP, just attaching to the bug to the MP is enough
<dbarth> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> dbarth: with the same partial rebuild trick
<dbarth> ok,trying that now
<bzoltan> Mirv: didrocks: the silo9 is ready to land, all tests are green
<mhr3> spreadsheet still broken, or can i add new landing asks?
<didrocks> bzoltan: no ack on silo9 landing
<didrocks> bzoltan: new build-deps in universe
<bzoltan> didrocks: What is that new build-deps?
<didrocks> mhr3: still broken, but if you pastebin your request, we can assign silos manually
<didrocks> bzoltan: python3-flake8
<didrocks> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.10.20140502.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> bzoltan: the changelog is weird, seems you even didn't get it mention in the commit
<bzoltan> didrocks: let me find the chap who made that...
<didrocks> bzoltan: you bundle multiple commits in one MP it seems
<didrocks> bzoltan: you would need to file the changelog manually to get it correct
<dednick> fginther: hi. seems there doesnt seem to be CI on ubuntu-settings-components anymore. Any idea?
<didrocks> bzoltan: so changelog will need fixing as well
<bzoltan> didrocks:  yes, we use a staging branch of the UITK for some time now
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, please file up the changelog manually
<didrocks> bzoltan: or the generated one will be messed up
<didrocks> or ensure the commit message contains everything
<bzoltan> didrocks: I rather fill up the changelog ...
<bzoltan> didrocks: other than the changelog ... what is the problem with the new build-dep?
<didrocks> bzoltan: it's in universe
<davmor2> didrocks: media-player looks like it locks up if you pause it and try to close it, but it doesn't actually close the app would be why the tests are failing maybe?
<bzoltan> didrocks: is it a problem I should/could solve?
<didrocks> bzoltan: you should solve for sure
<didrocks> solve*
<dednick> fginther: ok, so ci seem to be there, but not autolanding
<bzoltan> didrocks: no idea how
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: so the reason for manta showing less number of tests is because it goes 'device not found' during a few tests. unity8 is seeing this the most
<didrocks> bzoltan: you need to either to a MIR
<didrocks> bzoltan: to get the build-deps in main
<didrocks> or remove it from the build-deps list
<didrocks> until then, publication is blocked
<bzoltan> didrocks: OK
<didrocks> bzoltan: the MIR needs to be approved, which can take some weeks
<didrocks> days if you push a little bit :)
<didrocks> davmor2: interesting…
<t1mp> bzoltan: let's not wait that long... but remove the build-dep for now?
<Mirv> davmor2: yeah it seemed something is funny with the media player even though it plays back videos.
<bzoltan> t1mp: I do not know why elopio mad that
<dbarth> the silo rbuild worked perfectly
<dbarth> just sayin
<didrocks> t1mp: bzoltan: next time you add a dep, please check if it's in main or universe first, before the landing
<didrocks> or just kick out the MP which change the dep?
<bzoltan> didrocks: OK
<didrocks> ah no, you can't… you are using another trunk
<bzoltan> didrocks:  packaging MRs should be reviewed by Mirv or by me... it was overlooked... I revert that MR
<didrocks> great
<Mirv> cool
<popey> Mirv: when you get 5 mins could you please push filemanager click 0.3.169 to the store. I have run all ap tests. http://s-jenkins:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.169_armhf.click
<Mirv> popey: sure
<popey> thanks
<Mirv> popey: done https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/159/
<popey> thank you
<Mirv> shorts 218 or newer could be nice to have too, since it should fix the tests
<popey> doing now
<didrocks> Mirv: going for a run, in case mhr3 replies on day with a landing, I will let you handling it :)
<mhr3> didrocks, oh yea, thx btw, preparing more branch ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: we have an emergency job I've done today for that
<didrocks> mhr3: and you have http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ for checking the backend status while the spreadsheet is disabled
<didrocks> (and links to the jobs)
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, robru's web is awesome
<popey> Mirv: am having to bump the sdk framework version because some of the apps are still on 13.10 - bug 1315318 is tracking it.
<ubot5> bug 1315318 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "App uses old framework" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315318
<mhr3> we should just have been using that :)
<didrocks> mhr3: it doesn't have inline/collaborative editing
<didrocks> database
<mhr3> didrocks, details :P
<didrocks> or even archiving/free text :p
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> and login/sso permissions
<didrocks> mhr3: so, the only thing you won't be able to do is reconfiguring yourself
<didrocks> be sure to put all MPs
<didrocks> or you have to ask us for reconfiguring :p
<mhr3> k
<Mirv> popey: aha, that's nice. I'm wondering whether the OpenGL webapp games could see a framework bump to switch to oxide? folks would like to get QtWebKit 5.2 back in, and the only downside we had with that vs 5.1 were the OpenGL web site regressions
<popey> well everything is going to have to go 14.04
<popey> because nothing can go in the store if it's 13.10
<Mirv> ah, ok, so it will happen eventually
<popey> we also need to have *that* discussion about when 14.10 framework comes along - lool ?
<popey> because music is soon going to make changes which will not work on 14.04
<ogra_> also if we want turn -dev1 into proper -dev
<ogra_> afaik -dev1 was only supposed to be used while the 14.04 framework isnt 100% finished
<popey> indeed.
<popey> Mirv: could you please do the same for reminders http://s-jenkins:8080/job/reminders-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.110_armhf.click
<lool> popey: yes; so basically as soon as there's a new API/ABI that we want apps to be able to use, we should introduce a 14.10-dev1
<Mirv> popey: done
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<popey> Mirv: thanks
<popey> ogra_: where do bugs in adb on the device go?
<popey> e.g. bug 1290435
<ubot5> bug 1290435 in touch-preview-images "Adb doesn't recognize Nexus 7 2013 'flo'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290435
<mhr3> Mirv, so, can i get a silo with
<ogra_> popey, android or android-tools depends what kind of bug
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/staging/+merge/218063 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/fix-tests-after-click-support/+merge/217480 https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/fix-1314702/+merge/217795 https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/test-reorg/+merge/218055
<mhr3> Mirv, that ^?
<mhr3> Mirv, it's just some minor bugfixes
<popey> ogra_: that bug, confirmed my flo thinks its mako
<ogra_> popey, hmm, thats a duplicate of one that pmcgowan filed recently ... i cant find it though :P
<popey> i filed it too
<popey> in the sdk.
<Mirv> mhr3: okie
<ogra_> all devices as mko :)
<ogra_> *are
<ogra_> thats hardcoded in adbd ... not easy to fix
<pmcgowan> I thought we fixed that
<ogra_> no, its not an easy fix
<ogra_> i can fix it but we will lose all debugging functionality
<Mirv> mhr3: landing-016
<ogra_> and adbd would only work if nothing is broken (i.e. no adb in initrd or when the container fails to start anymore)
<pmcgowan> wonder if I closed that incorrectly
<popey> ok, moved bug 1290435
<ubot5> bug 1290435 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Adb doesn't recognize Nexus 7 2013 'flo'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290435
<ogra_> i have no idea why QTCreator relies on that info though ... it should read the property instead like everything else does
<mhr3> Mirv, ty
<pmcgowan> ogra_, looks like qtc was fixed
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so the reporter uses an old version ?
<popey> pmcgowan: after mpt filed bug 1313651 I have being going through those bugs again.. seems there's still some outstanding in the wrong place
<ubot5> bug 1313651 in touch-preview-images "touch-preview-images project inappropriately accepts bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313651
<ogra_> (teh bug against adbd shouldnt be closed though ... )
<pmcgowan> right, the other one is closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1297989
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297989 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Not detecting Nexus 7 2013" [Critical,Fix released]
<pmcgowan> he filed the bug just before the fix
<ogra_> well, the adbd one is still valid
<pmcgowan> yep
<ogra_> and we need some way to switch between hardcoding and properties ... but that will be a non trivial change
<ogra_> but i see QTC now uses libusb info ... thats good :)
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks for the free shower btw, but… I didn't order it!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> and sure… blue sky now
 * didrocks shakes a fist at clouds
<ogra_> hey !
<ogra_> we make money with clouds ... dont curse them :P
<didrocks> ;)
<plars> ogra_: we have several devices in the lab with some strange problems. It started out looking like two different things but looks to be the same now. got a sec?
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> maybe linked to the WLAN connection issue?
<ogra_> i saw your ping in the backlog already
<ogra_> that shouldnt affect adb
<plars> ogra_: I have a device that I was trying to flash with u-d-f, and it would seem to complete according to the recovery.log, but it never rebooted after
<didrocks> oh right, stupid me :)
<plars> ogra_: I tried trusty, utopic, stable... didn't matter
<ogra_> and oyu used --bootstrap ?
<ogra_> so that recovery gets flashed too
<plars> ogra_: then fginther showed me that he had 3 devices (all running the latest trusty image) that he couldn't even boot to fastboot
<plars> ogra_: yes, I did use --bootstrap
<ogra_> hmm, weird ...
<plars> ogra_: so just to start over completely, I had rfowler_ take mine, and one of fginther's and reflash with android, re-unlock, and reflash a touch image on them
<ogra_> the only idea i have would be a kernel level bug ... adb reboot/reboot recovery/reboot fastboot all just directly call a kernel function
<plars> ogra_: he was able to get the touch image on there I guess, but maybe not competely... it gets an oom whenever we try to install now, and some strange errors at the end of the log
<ogra_> ugh
<plars> https://pastebin.canonical.com/109485/
<plars> E:Error in select (Bad file number)
<plars> and the oom:
<plars> https://pastebin.canonical.com/109484/
<plars> ogra_: so I'm worried that all of these devices are just fried now, but strange for them to all happen in such a short timeframe
<plars> because I was thinking that starting completely fresh should resolve whatever was going on, right?
<ogra_> theoretically ...
<ogra_> i wonder if the flash is worn out
<ogra_> reflashing 100 times a day can surely hit wearl levelling
<ogra_> *wear
<plars> we don't flash 100 times per day for sure
<plars> maybe up to 5 times or so
<plars> usually more like 1 or 2
<ogra_> could you try with an older u-d-f ?
<ogra_> moght be thet formatting the partitions goes wrong or so
<plars> hmm
<plars> ogra_: you mean an old image? or an old version of udf?
<ogra_> old version of udf
<plars> ogra_: also, if that's the case wouldn't we see problems with all the devices?
<ogra_> probably
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, I'd like to SRU the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1304548, have an MP set up and the bug description updated
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304548 in Unity 8 trusty "[SRU] Scopes support depends on Unity8 and other non desktop packages" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> didrocks, can you do the nomination for me?
<didrocks> Saviq: just name it and I'll approve the nomination
<didrocks> nominate*
<Saviq> didrocks, also, shall I be verifying the fix against -proposed, or just -updates?
<Saviq> didrocks, how do I nominate?
<ogra_> plars, i just see that udf formats flash ... and your error message in the paste kind of indicates a filesystem issue
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, it's the split common package?
<ogra_> well, formats /cache
<didrocks> Saviq: this isn't SRUable
<Saviq> didrocks, oh
<Saviq> didrocks, new package?
<didrocks> Saviq: no packaging changes in SRU
<jhodapp> didrocks, can I get a silo for fixing the mediaplayer-app autopilot tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/mediaplayer-app/fix-ap-tests/+merge/218075
<didrocks> especially large like that one
<Saviq> and they wanted to SRU all the unity8 development... :D
<didrocks> jhodapp: oh, that easy? no need to ship the file in the .install one? (you already include the directory?)
<didrocks> Saviq: and I warned them about it :)
<didrocks> Saviq: you can try backports
<plars> ogra_: how about if I try to flash a saucy image with phablet-flash? :)
<didrocks> Saviq: talk first to the SRU team, but I doubt this will allow that as a SRU
<ogra_> plars, nah, use something that can flash a recent image
<jhodapp> didrocks, I just followed the example of what's already there, technically I don't maintain mediaplayer-app :)
<ogra_> plars, when exactly did that start ? last udf upload was on wed.
<plars> ogra_: well phablet-flash *should* be able to do trusty too
<Saviq> didrocks, in that case I'll first try and understand the dependency issue the guy described there
<didrocks> jhodapp: ok, did you check that the produced .deb contains the file?
<jhodapp> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> jhodapp: good, assigning, one sec!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah can be :)
<didrocks> better*
<ogra_> plars, please try with the last trusty udf
<jhodapp> didrocks, I built a .deb locally and installed it on device and ran the tests from that
<didrocks> perfect :)
<pmcgowan> Saviq, isnt it the problem from installing the sdk and getting all the unity8 stuff
<plars> 0.2+14.10.20140429.1-0ubuntu1 is the one I'm on
<jhodapp> didrocks, all of them pass now
<plars> appears to be the latest
<Saviq> pmcgowan, even so, I don't think it should remove modemmanager and such
<pmcgowan> right
<jhodapp> plars, FYI, fixed the mediaplayer-app AP tests, about to land them
<plars> jhodapp: \o/
<ogra_> plars, right, i want the one that was compiled with the former go toolchain
<Saviq> I'll try in a chroot
<ogra_> plars, thus .. the last trusty binary ...
<didrocks> jhodapp: landing-017
<didrocks> jhodapp: you can use the shortcuts at http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<jhodapp> thanks
<plars> ogra_: this host isn't running trusty, let me see if I can pull it out from somewhere else
<ogra_> just dpkg -i it worst case
<jhodapp> didrocks, did you kick off a build, or that's all in my hands?
<didrocks> jhodapp: that's all in your hands, you have the creds, right?
<jhodapp> didrocks, yes I do, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> jhodapp: keep me posted once built, we can publish quickly
<didrocks> and get an image out with it
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you for the quick fix ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm, where's the build log? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+build/5970787
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<didrocks> wgrant: any idea? $
<didrocks> ^
<bfiller> didrocks: package versioning question, what the correct version number scheme to use for this case of a backport 1) latest trusty version 0.0.67+14.04.20140408.1-0ubuntu2 2) utopic version 0.0.67+14.10.20140501-0ubuntu1 and I want to push the utopic fixes into a trusty ppa
<bfiller> was thinking 0.0.67+14.10.20140501-0ubuntu1~trusty1 or something?
<didrocks> bfiller: if you use the train, it will use the right versionning
<didrocks> bfiller: it will be like 0.0.67+14.04.20140502-0ubuntu1
<bfiller> didrocks: ok
<bfiller> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<bfiller> didrocks: another question - silo 4 I need to change one of the MR's and reconfigure. can't see how to do that from http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<Saviq> didrocks, ci train spreadsheet is locked for editing?
<bfiller> I see recon link but not sure how to change the list
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, it's not possible, juts pastebin the results
<didrocks> bfiller: mps and source packages
<didrocks> (all of them)
<didrocks> and I'll reconfigure for you
<bfiller> ok
<didrocks> Saviq: see the emails, the pastebin is going crazy
<didrocks> spreadsheet*
 * didrocks can't type
<didrocks> Saviq: so you can ask for a landing directly
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7379662/
<didrocks> Saviq: seeing you as the lander, I guess?
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> uno momento!
<didrocks> Saviq: landing-020, you got the latest!
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: you can get the links from http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, saw it
<pmcgowan> didrocks, bfiller so we can use CI train to target a PPA?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I designed it for it, (as for daily release), just a world of warning: we need to provision some time, this code has never run in production
<didrocks> so probably the first landing will need som adjustement
<didrocks> some*
<pmcgowan> ok bfiller^^
<bfiller> pmcgowan, didrocks : doing it manually for now
<bfiller> it's just a dput
<bfiller> didrocks: here is the reconfiguration info for silo 4: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7379671/
<mhr3> wgrant, here's the full thing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+sourcepub/4148955/+listing-archive-extra
<didrocks> bfiller: done, you can rebuild
<bfiller> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<AlbertA> josepht: we are getting a failure on a bunch of MP's, seems to be the same: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/2/console
<AlbertA> "FATAL: Unable to find coverage results
<AlbertA> hudson.util.IOException2: remote file operation failed: /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci at hudson.remoting.Channel@55ef4502:ps-precise-server-amd64-smp"
<AlbertA> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/4/console
<AlbertA> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/9/console
<josepht> AlbertA: looking
<josepht> AlbertA: it looks like a problem happens earlier with libeatmydata
<jhodapp> didrocks, ok, it's ready to publish
<kgunn_> didrocks: sorry if you got a bunch of pings on this already...i suspect spreadsheet is a headache atm....but currently i see mir 0.1.9 in the spreadsheet as if its not landed already, and line i added y'day is completely missing...like this is 4 days old or something
<jhodapp> didrocks, just got done testing it on a fresh image 8
<didrocks> jhodapp: perfect!
<didrocks> doing so
<jhodapp> thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, so do you plan another image buuld today once unity8 and mediaplayer landed ?
<ogra_> sounds close to promoteable if these two are fixed
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed
<ogra_> (if the tests actually agree indeed :) )
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> kgunn_: so, as robru stated in the landing email, the spreadsheet has sync issue
<didrocks> kgunn_: I turned it off read only
<didrocks> kgunn_: if you have requests, just pastebin them, I cooked a manual way for us to assign things
<didrocks> kgunn_: the backend status is reflected at http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<didrocks> (it's read only, but good enough to get links)
<didrocks> and see if it built or not
<AlbertA> josepht: ok so is it a transitive problem? should we try just retriggering those CI builds? or wait for a fix?
<josepht> AlbertA: fginther is looking at it, there's a patch that needs to be applied to support utopic jobs
<AlbertA> joshepth: gotcha thanks
<ogra_> hmm, touch seed and meta upload ?!?
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<ogra_> xnox, did you coordinate that with anykone from the landing team ?
<didrocks> ogra_: didn't hear about anything
<ogra_> xnox, we are currently holding back landings to get a promotable image
<xnox> ogra_: .... which changed nothing.
<ogra_> xnox, still a notification would have been nice
<xnox> ogra_: i've used ci-train bot to verify that ubuntu-touch-meta is not in any landings.
<ogra_> xnox, we have two meetings a day where we define what can go in and what cant ... and we have this channel ... some more communication would be good at times so we dont fall over backwards with heart attacks seeing it show up on -changes :)
<ogra_> just a ping :)
<xnox> ogra_: ok
<xnox> ogra_: Oliver Grawert has been subscribed to this branch with:
<xnox> Send notifications for both branch attribute updates and new revisions added to the branch.
<xnox> Don't limit the size of the diff.
<xnox> Send email about any code review activity for this branch.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic
<ogra_> heh, thanks
<xnox> ogra_: diffs tell the story, instead of giving heart attacks.
<ogra_> i get these when people request MPs
<ogra_> just not for each and every commit
<ogra_> xnox, i'm not the landing team though ... just one part of it
<xnox> ogra_: i have no idea who the landing team are, who their tech-lead is, and their manager.
<ogra_> also a seed change doesnt mean that meta gets uploaded immediately necessarily
<ogra_> we often have it that it doesnt ...
<ogra_> xnox, ... "ping: hey guys i'm uploading a new meta now" in this channel would really help
<xnox> ogra_: yes it does need to go in, this is continegency against future autopilot / autopilot-legacy split. Such that whenever that lands, it will not break the images, since the image still depends on both python2 and python3.
<xnox> autopilots that is.
<xnox> ogra_: pinging people doesn't scale.
<ogra_> landing team is always in this channel ...
<ogra_> xnox, then feel free to attend the meeting ...
<xnox> ogra_: not really =) yesterday was bank holiday for most of you.
<xnox> ogra_: sorry, no time for meetings to busy landing srus and uploads.
<ogra_> i'm sure didrocks will happily add you to the general invitation so you get notified
<xnox> ogra_: it seems there are enough cooks in the kitchen as it is.
<xnox> ogra_: there is no more insight i can provide.
<ogra_> yes, but you always pass by our development model ... touch works different, this is not desktop
<ogra_> and it always causes work to research what your change might influence ... knowing it in advance and having a single sentence explaining it would really help
<ogra_> (and this is one of the purposes of this channel here)
<mhr3> didrocks, 016 tested, ok to land
<bfiller> didrocks: silo 012 tested and ok to land
<didrocks> mhr3: bfiller: both are published
<bfiller> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<mhr3> ty
<AlbertA> josepht: also it looks like the autolander is stuck:
<AlbertA> josepht: https://code.launchpad.net/mir/+activereviews
<AlbertA> josepht: we have some pending things to land that haven't landed in the last 10 hours
<josepht> AlbertA: for landing issues you need to ping a CI Train support person
<AlbertA> robru:^
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<robru> AlbertA, humm? Did anybody request a landing?
<AlbertA> robru: should be autolander to our devel branch
<AlbertA> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/mir/+activereviews
<AlbertA> robru: all the ones marked ready to land have been stuck for about 10 hours
<robru> AlbertA, hmm, that's not to do with ci train then. you should ask fginther about the autolander.
<AlbertA> he funny I was pointed back and ci train
<AlbertA> ok
<AlbertA> fginther: any idea why the autolander is stuck for mir? ^
<robru> AlbertA, hm, nope. ci train assigns PPAs for doing landings into distro, and it's very manual process with lots of testing. autolander is an unrelated syste
<fginther> AlbertA, there was a hung job that caused a backup on the mako testing. It's moving again
<AlbertA> fginther: oh ok thanks
<fginther> AlbertA, Also I found the build problem and a fix will be in shortly
<AlbertA> fginther: great! thanks for the support
<josepht> AlbertA: sorry for sending you on a wild goose chase :/
<AlbertA> josepht: np
<fginther> josepht, can you review this MP to fix the mir builds? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/fix-mir-coverage/+merge/218118
<josepht> fginther: looking now
<robru> bfiller, kgunn_, mhr3, and any other landers: so the spreadsheet is still broken, but didier developed a workaround that will let me assign silos manually. so just email me with landing requests if you have any.
<bfiller> robru: will do
<robru> thanks
<bfiller> robru: just sent you one :)
<dbarth> didrocks: the livemail package i rebuilt this morning: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011
<dbarth> didrocks: it's not going magically back into the unappoved pocket afaict
<didrocks> dbarth: can you check with robru? I'm EOW now :)
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, you need someone to republish it
<dbarth> didrocks: sorry, sure
<dbarth> robru: help! :)
<dbarth> robru: i need just the livemail package in that ppa 011 to be re-published (it was missing the bug ref in the changelog)
<dbarth> and then it can be re-acked by the release team
<robru> dbarth, sure
<kgunn_> robru: thanks
<robru> kgunn_, you're welcome
<fginther> josepht, thanks
<robru> dbarth, seems there is still no bug reference? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011/+sourcepub/4148440/+listing-archive-extra
<dbarth> oh really?
<dbarth> :/ i've added the branch to the bug for ref.
<dbarth> well, i'll just upload a fixed changelog
<dbarth> ah yeah, the mp has a changelog so CI doesn't change it i guess
<robru> oh yeah, that would do it
<robru> dbarth, no worries, just update the changelog, rebuild, then I can republish
<robru> jhodapp, I'm merging silo 17 (mediaplayer-app)
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, that should fix all of the broken AP tests
<robru> bfiller, merging silo 12, qtorganizer
<robru> jhodapp, great!
<mhr3> robru, ehm, something to be worried about? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scope-click/
<mhr3> robru, from update-excuses
<mhr3> for unity-scopes-api
<robru> hm
<robru> mhr3, well, I'm having a hard time finding the actual log with the actual failure
<mhr3> robru, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scope-click/8/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/log ?
<robru> hmmm, won't let me view it, i have to save it. strange
<robru> oh good, test dependencies unsatisfiable
<t1mp> is there a way I can see progress or an automerge queue for an MR that has been happroved but not (auto)merged yet?
<robru> fginther, ^
<robru> mhr3, no idea what's going on there. considering that it worked on i386, maybe it's infrastructural? maybe just run it again
<mhr3> robru, i didn't even ask for it to be run
<mhr3> robru, so can't exactly run it again :P
<robru> mhr3, well how did it come to your attention? from trying to publish a silo or something?
<mhr3> robru, was just looking at update-excuses cause -shell is already in release pocket, but -api isn't
<robru> right
<robru> mhr3, you should ping in #ubuntu-release channel. I'm not as familiar with those tests that they run in -proposed
<robru> mhr3, but wait a bit though, because it does still say it's running (eg not finished)
<mhr3> robru, hm, alright
<robru> bfiller_afk, sorry for the delay (I had a lot of emails to read): I put your request in silo 12, and I started building for you since you're afk: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-1-build/26/console
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<mhr3> robru, tested 014, ready to land (once armhf is published)
<robru> mhr3, sweet!
<mhr3> robru, 014 really rdy now
<fginther> AlbertA, is it ok if I re-approve the mir/devel branches that failed due to the jenkins coverage error?
<robru> mhr3, ok, published! email me with any new landings you need ;-)
<mhr3> robru, think i'll call it eow ;)
 * mhr3 waves
<fginther> t1mp, you can check the build queue and in progress jobs on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/
<fginther> t1mp, I'm assuming that's where the project you are interested in runs
<AlbertA> fginther: yes
<bzoltan> robru: rsalveti: cyphermox: the content of the Silo9 is ready to land ... all the tests are green and all the builds are fixed.
<robru> bzoltan, great! on it
<bzoltan> robru: Thanks
<fginther> AlbertA, thanks, I've reapproved the MPs that failed due to the coverage error
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome!
<bzoltan> robru: I am not sure if the builder got the ui-toolkit changelog correctly from the MR, but here is the correct log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7381010/
<robru> bzoltan, oh... nope
<robru> already hit publish, didn't realize anything was missing
<bzoltan> robru:  no worries.. I can fix it in the next landing.
<robru> bzoltan, amusingly it looks like the bug reference numbers survived without the messages: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+sourcepub/4149251/+listing-archive-extra
<bzoltan> robru: wow.. that is odd :)
<renato> robru, could you help me with this MR: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4465/console
<renato> robru, jenkins is complaining about missing packages
<robru> renato, oh, well it looks like your debian/control is set with too-restrictive versioning if I had to guess
<robru> like it's set to = one specific version, and it's breaking because a newer version is being installed
<robru> although the -dbg package seems to be opposite somehow
<renato> robru, well, I always used that:  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 (= ${binary:Version}),
<renato> this aways worked
<robru> renato, what package is that? address-book-app?
<renato> yes
<robru> where's your debian/control?
<renato> robru, the same source produce both packages
<renato> robru, in the trunk/debian/control
<robru> renato, where's your trunk? :-P
<renato> lp:address-book-app
<renato> robru, did you guys changed something in jenkins recently?
<renato> robru, this was working well
<robru> renato, not me... i just deal with ci train. maybe fginther knows ^^
<robru> renato, yeah, based on that log, my only guess is that it should be >= instead of just =. But that jenkins stuff is more fginther's area
<fginther> renato, looking
<robru> brb, lunch
<renato> fginther, I think I found the problem, one of the branches get released, and this increased the version. I need to mege all 17 pending branches now :(
<t1mp> I just had an autolanding failure in UITK https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/50-headerTools/+merge/217586
<t1mp> I don't know yet what's wrong, but it looks similar to renato's problem
<t1mp> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4471/console
<t1mp> :s Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<fginther> t1mp, your MP failure is different, it's not an error due to unmet dependencies. I don't even see an error, will need to dig on this one.
<fginther> renato, you don't need to manually merge those branches... jenkins does a merge to trunk before it builds the packages
<t1mp> fginther: ok, thanks. I also don't see the error
<fginther> renato, also I'm not exactly sure why your MP is failing, I think the dependency error may be incomplete
<renato> fginther, what do you mean?
<fginther> renato, I think the problem is that the appropriate version of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 can't be installed due to someone unmet dependency
<fginther> I'm debugging
<renato> fginther, thanks
<fginther> renato, ahh, the problem is on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1. It can't find a package for this
<renato> fginther, ok now make sense :D
<renato> this package was not released yet
<fginther> renato, I have no idea why apt-get can't come up with a reasonable error for that.
<renato> fginther, thanks
<fginther> t1mp, can you re-approve your MP. I just did a rebuild on the test job and it's working fine now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4477/console
<fginther> t1mp, just for grins, I'm going to retry it on both machines, to see if that provides different results
<t1mp> fginther: ok, I happroved it again
<t1mp> fginther: now I wait to see whether it succeeds?
<fginther> t1mp, yes. If this is urgently needed to merge, that can be done, just let me know. Both of the test reruns I tried passed, I can't explain why it failed.
<fginther> t1mp, the branch is running now
<t1mp> fginther: if I can get this one and two following MRs merged this weekend that's fast enough :)
<t1mp> fginther: do you know if I happrove two MRs that depend on each other, does autolanding automatically figure out that the prerequisite should merge first?
<robru> fginther, hey, how were you able to determine that keyboard-extension package was the issue? I didn't see that in the log at all
<fginther> t1mp, ok, I'll just let the system go on it's own.
<t1mp> *they don't depend on each other, one depends on the other
<robru> (just want to learn)
<t1mp> fginther: sure, thanks
<fginther> t1mp, yes, the pre-requiste has to merge first before the other two will be tested
<fginther> robru, I had to interactively debug on the test machine.
<robru> ah
<fginther> robru, it sucks doing that :/
<robru> yeah, I bet
<t1mp> fginther: ok, thanks. Then I can already top-approve multiple MRs without waiting for the first one to land
<fginther> t1mp, yes, that's safe to do
<slangasek> is there any sort of list of known flaky tests?
<slangasek> (cf. bug #1315524)
<ubot5> bug 1315524 in camera-app "test_slider() autopilot test fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315524
<plars> ogra_: in case you are still around, rfowler_ confirmed that android ran fine on those devices. If you want to take a look at one remotely, one of them is even instrumented with relays on the power and volume buttons, so it can be forced into fastboot remotely
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-03
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 9 building (started: 20140503 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 9 DONE (finished: 20140503 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/9.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-04
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 10 building (started: 20140504 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 10 DONE (finished: 20140504 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/10.changes ===
<t1mp> what could cause this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4492/console
<t1mp> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4492/console
<t1mp> epaste
<t1mp> FATAL: hudson.remoting.RequestAbortedException: java.io.IOException: Unexpected termination of the channel
<t1mp> hudson.remoting.RequestAbortedException: hudson.remoting.RequestAbortedException: java.io.IOException: Unexpected termination of the channel
<t1mp> ^ "solved" just by trying again, all tests fine now...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-27
<Mirv> sil2100: read up my latest comment at 1421009 so you're up-to-date
<sil2100> Mirv: on it!
<sil2100> pete-woods1: ping
<pete-woods1> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> pete-woods1: as per the poke on -unity ;)
 * sil2100 jumps out to the grocery store for a moment
<Mirv> sil2100: btw funny CI Train at the silo 007 since the PPA previously contained my self built revert, now it bumped on that.. but it should be ok for testing
<Mirv> vila: do you have a free device (arale the best, others fine too) to run the bootloop test on with a specific PPA added/upgraded?
<vila> Mirv: I've got an arale I can use for that yes
<vila> Mirv: adding a PPA shouldn't be an issue, which one is it ?
<Mirv> vila: messaging
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ I'm getting vila to do sort of parallel testing with another set of changes. me and you would be testing the current "system bus only" libusermetrics change from pete-woods, while vila would be testing also my additional "do the same for session bus"
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK! Just doing one test for caio and then I'll switch to testing
<chrisccoulson> Do we get proper crash reports from the packages in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/ ?
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. don't we need the unity8 binaries built as well?
<Mirv> sil2100: in another PPA, but since it failed to build I started testing with libusermetrics only
<Mirv> sil2100: I've three PPA:s for now, but I'd like you to start testing the same 007 I'm testing
<sil2100> Mirv: the testcase as in the bug description?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, except you don't install the libusermetrics debug symbols as they are wrong version
<sil2100> Mirv: testing
<pmcgowan> jibel, sil2100 I assume you guys are able to check some rtm hotfixes now, seems so
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, that was our plan today - QA is signing off RTM silos today
<sil2100> We also have a few new clicks that need sign-off
<pmcgowan> great
<sil2100> Mirv: were you able to reproduce the issue on your side? Looks fine so far here, but I'm only past 14 loops
<Mirv> sil2100: just a sec
<Mirv> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421009/comments/72 <- 3 PPA:s at the moment. we're testing 007, vila is testing qt5-proper, no-one is yet testing 010 but it'd be ready for testing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> sil2100: and then, yes, I'm currently at 105 reboots without hangs on 007 only
<sil2100> Mirv: wooohoo! Ok, let me check if I can get to around 50 loops without a hang
<Mirv> sil2100: yes this is sounding good but I'm more pessimistic this time since I was too optimistic on Friday :)
<Mirv> sil2100: so 1. validate 007, 2. reconfigure + rebuild 007 to pick pete's other changes that are probably for the good. also, fix CI Train / silo to not pick up "is.really." version number 3. revalidate 007, 4. ship!
<rvr> sil2100: A card for Vivid has appeared, silo 29
<Mirv> sil2100: if we can do with libusermetrics change only, we probably want just that, since changing unity8 broke some of its tests and even though the tests can be fixed (probably the tests themselves are now slightly wrong), it's a bigger shipment than just upgrading libusermetrics
<rvr> pmcgowan: We have been/are checking RTM silos today.
<sil2100> rvr: I'll look into that in a moment
<pmcgowan> rvr, good, did you work out the nuntium one, seems that fixes the mms not working race on startup
<rvr> pmcgowan: I'll take it after I finish the one I'm testing at the moment
<rvr> bfiller: Silo 5 (rtm) approved.
<rvr> Hmm.. that one requires MMS
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm really optimistic about this fix now ;)
<bfiller> rvr: thanks
<vila> Mirv, sil2100 : Reboot with reboot_mark-32, next target: 100 ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, vila: 84 loops passed and NO HANG! :O
<sil2100> pmcgowan: tvoss's proposition seems to help with the unity8 blocker ;)
<vila> sil2100: At worst, that bug felt Mirv's wrath and is now hiding... :)
<sil2100> We're still testing, but Mirv has +100 loops without a hang and I have +80
<sil2100> vila: hah ;) That cowardice bug!
<davmor2> vila: hahaha Mirv has no wrath he is mr nice guy, more likely his cats started chasing it and the bug ran out of puff :)
<Mirv> sil2100: vila \o/ sounds good
<vila> davmor2: Praise to Mirv's cats still directed to Mirv who sees :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, awesome, thanks for the schedule that looks good to me
<om26er_> boiko, Hi!
<om26er_> boiko, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/rtm-fix_call_hangup_and_test_multi_call/+merge/256537
<om26er_> boiko, If I am not wrong, the real code change is only one line ? All rest is for testing ?
<sil2100> Mirv: how much more runs do you think we need to triple-confirm it as working? ;)
<boiko> om26er_: right, the fix is just the lines 8 and 9 on that diff, the rest is all testing
<boiko> om26er_: I have backported the test changes I did to dialer to rtm, cause they make the tests more stable
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, any news on the vivid krillin tarball from a couple of days ago? did it get QA time?
<john-mcaleely> (it's not urgent, just curious)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sadly :< I didn't hear it being tested yet, now QA is busy with RTM silo testing (for 14.09)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, it's in the queue, but not tested yet
<john-mcaleely> jibel, sil2100 ack. thanks!
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: Reboot with reboot_mark-60, twice as much as original test, still no hang
<sil2100> vila: awesome :)
<sil2100> vila: ...that's with the fix, right?
<vila> sil2100: AFAIU, yes, setup as per Mirv instructions ;) i.e. tq5-proper PPA
<vila> qt5-proper even
<sil2100> ogra_, popey, jibel, davmor2, rvr, robru: no evening meeting today, we all know what to do - I'll just give you guys a sign once we have a final confirmation the workaround for the unity8 bug works 100%
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i'm kind of out of touch this week anyway ...
<Mirv> sil2100: I think it's starting to be ok. vila was testing the option 2. we don't need options 2 or 3 if option 1 (silo 007) is enough
<ogra_> being in an awkward TZ for the LT meetings
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I'm way past 100 boots and it's all good, I really love this thing
<Mirv> sil2100: so do you think I should now reconfigure + recompile 007 to get pete-woods's other changes, so we can revalidate? or do you think you'd want to go ahead faster and use just his first version
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm
<sil2100> We anyway need to rebuild the silo
<davmor2> sil2100: is the answer to beat the cancelator into submission?
<charles> renatu, I re-ran my silo 8 indicator tests on mako r183 & updated the spreadsheet
<Mirv> sil2100: right. what needs to be done to get rid of the CI Train's .is.really version number?
<sil2100> So I guess you can pull pete-woods's new changes and rebuild, I can re-test it
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, I think you'd have to change the version number in the changelog
<charles> renatu, also annotated the spreadsheet showing how to test the feature w/o client app support for it yet (eg clock-app)
<Mirv> sil2100: or maybe simply switch to another PPA? I mean, the version number is there only because of my morning's manual upload the PPA when I was testing the revert option
<sil2100> Mirv: I think it's actually a bug that it didn't modify it to a normal version
<Mirv> yes it is probably
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> I guess another PPA is fine too :)
<Mirv> ok, switching
<sil2100> Mirv: if that's not too much of a problem for you of course
<sil2100> Thanks! :)
<sil2100> Ok, I temporarily finish testing and wait for the silo rebuild
<Mirv> no, I've done it many times, just removing the id from spreadsheet, prepare-silo, manually free the old one
<sil2100> Since the popping up nautilus windows start to piss me off ;)
<Mirv> ha ha, that's indeed annoying :)
<jibel> sil2100, you can disable it with: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount-open false
<sil2100> jibel: you're a life-saver
<popey> sil2100: okay, we have problems with the calculator fixes so that won't happen today.
<sil2100> popey: ACK
<davmor2> sil2100: or just right click the nautilus launcher every now and then and click on quit :)
<vila> Mirv, sil2100: Reboot with reboot_mark-120. Is that enough ?
<Mirv> vila: that's enough! if you have time, you could clean that up and next try PPA 017 what we need to revalidate next :)
<Mirv> vila: but me and sil2100 are going to run the 017 now anyway on mako + arale
<vila> Mirv: ack
<Mirv> sil2100: silo 017 claims to be ready+published, start your engines! just make sure you get 1.1.1+15.04.20150427-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Mirv: aye! In a moment I'll start testing :)
 * Mirv leaves mako running and goes to other duties, back later
<rvr> boiko: Is there any way to test this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1439566
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439566 in Canonical System Image "Multiple telepathy accounts being created" [High,In progress]
<om26er_> popey, Hi!
<sil2100> Mirv: packages installed, starting the test suites after a reboot!
<om26er_> popey, do you have the bug numbers for the fixed issues in reminders ?
<popey> hi om26er_
<popey> om26er_: you didn't file bugs, you left a note in trello, we based the fixes off that, and the feedback about translations from rvr https://trello.com/c/DUeVwfPn/1321-ubuntu-rtm-reminders-app-popey
<popey> om26er_: bug 1442614
<ubot5> bug 1442614 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Evernote sync startup dialog not fully localized" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442614
<popey> the others were known, not regressions
<om26er_> popey, hmm, ok. Do you know if any progress was made on the hanging issue ?
<popey> bug 1442034 ? - no, but it's been known for a while.
<ubot5> bug 1442034 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Flight mode freezes app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442034
<om26er_> popey, found another regression: bug 1449130
<ubot5> bug 1449130 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Cannot close a note after editing its title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449130
<popey> hmmm
<popey> thanks for the bug.
<om26er_> popey, sure. totally offtopic, who can I contact for reminders-app autopilot failures ?
<popey> om26er_: bugs should be filed for failures in ap tests
<om26er_> popey, I did report a bug but got no response there
<popey> we have a lot of AP related bugs across the board, and few people working on them
<om26er_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1444690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444690 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot failure: test_add_notebook_must_create_it_in_server" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> ping cihelp: have you seen something like this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2127/console
<elopio> the run times out after running one autopilot test.
<popey> confirmed that bug with entering text om26er_ thanks :(
<popey> same bug as entering body text
<popey> mzanetti__: ^
<elopio> cihelp: unping, I think I was able to reproduce it.
<om26er_> popey, well its click so its not really required to be in the image, we can provide an update later :)
<popey> it is in the image
<popey> oh you mean the tests aren't?
<sil2100> Mirv: whoops, my boot-loop just broke, but not on the unity8 part ;p Simply my arale stopped on the loading screen and hanged ;p
<sil2100> Doesn't seem related, adb didn't even start
<sil2100> So seems unrelated
<rvr> boiko doesn't want his silo to land
<Mirv> sil2100: :P well, try to recover from it and continue. I'm at 37 now and will be checking back once again in 1h or so. mako is much slower than arale.
<boiko> rvr: at a sprint in austin, barely looking at the computer this morning, sorry
<om26er_> popey, I am blocking the reminders silo.
<Mirv> sil2100: then if it's still ok, let's put it to QA still today
<rvr> boiko: Is there any way to test 1439566?
<rvr> boiko: Or someone I can ask
 * boiko opens the bug
<boiko> rvr: so, this one is really really hard to reproduce in the real scenario, so we have been simulate some problems and making sure the script corrects them
<popey> om26er_: ok
<boiko> rvr: let me list some instructions for you on how to put the system into inconsistent states that should be fixed, just a sec
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, restarted my phone and it's fine ;) I'm pretty sure it was unrelated, since otherwise I would at least have adb access
<boiko> rvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913729/
<boiko> rvr: please let me know if you need more clarification on the test cases
<rvr> boiko: Reading
<boiko> rvr: so, for each of those test cases, rebooting the phone should get the accounts into the correct state again
<rvr> boiko: Ack
<sil2100> robru: hey! Do you know if we have the integration meeting today?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> pmcgowan: just do double confirm - we still want silo 6 in the RC image, right? ^
<mzanetti__> popey, wat?
<robru> sil2100: I don't think so, steve is in malta
<popey> mzanetti__: i asked qa to look at reminders. we have a similar input / osk bug with the title :)
<mzanetti__> oh come on :D
<popey> mzanetti__: if you don't press space after a word, it swallows it
<mzanetti__> can't be
<popey> ya
<popey> confirmed it
<mzanetti__> with the new editor, that is?
<mzanetti__> popey, confirmed... reading the code I see it happen now
<popey> yeah
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes silo 6 fixes the race preventing mms working
<davmor2> sil2100: silo006 was in the original list of silos to land it's just everyone in the US picked it up first and couldn't make their MMS config work so I just tested it :)
<sil2100> Just wanted to double-confirm ;)
<sil2100> robru: ok then, let's skip it for now then and just continue pushing on the replacement ;)
<mzanetti__> popey, please test this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/that-darn-focus/+merge/257554
<popey> haha
<popey> ok
<popey> love your merge names
<robru> sil2100: yep, working on it
<sil2100> Mirv: it's still looping here, I suppose this might mean we can ask QA for help in signing it off
<sil2100> Mirv: 127 successful loops, I officially say it's working
<sil2100> Mirv: how is it on your end? Is it ok? Can we hand it off to QA?
 * sil2100 stops his tests
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I'm at 82 with mako
<Mirv> sil2100: I marked it now for QA sign-off. I earlier also tested some simple usermetrics in general (took a couple of photos, then checked the lock screen)
<Mirv> updated the test plan too (test case + libusermetrics general test plan)
<jibel> ops-team: ^ it's priority whenever someone is available.
<om26er_> jibel, Mirv I'll take.
 * Mirv stops the test at 90 reboots
 * jibel thinks that Mirv should continue to 100
 * Mirv doable, while preparing to go to bed :)
<Mirv> 100 is a nice, round number
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I'd be soo happy if the fix passes QA
<jibel> yay, 1 silo left for rtm :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Another reason to be happy ;)
<jibel> sil2100, will you be around to kick a new build so we can start sanity tests during the night
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> jibel: sure, I'll be around
<sil2100> I mean, I'll AFK for a while and be back in a few hours
 * Mirv stops at >100 and shuts down
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for everything and good night! :)
 * sil2100 afks for a bit
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks to you for test parallizing :)
<robru> mterry: kenvandine_ anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-location_packaging_changes.diff thx
<mterry> robru, looks fine
<robru> mterry: thanks
<pmcgowan> sil2100, cwayne should have a custom tarball for us soon
<sil2100> pmcgowan: for the vivid RC?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes to include the wizard plugin
<sil2100> Yeah, thought so - excellent news
<sil2100> This would mean that in the best case QA can even start testing today
<pmcgowan> just media hub left
<pmcgowan> yep
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, sil2100 it's on capomastro :)
<sil2100> cwayne_: \o/
<sil2100> So we just wait for the remaining bits, kick a new rootfs and our RC image is ready
<pmcgowan> sil2100, not sure media hub will be ready today, will check rsalveti
<sil2100> In the worst case, we can anyway build an image and then have media-tests re-ran if anything
<rsalveti> sil2100: it needs to be
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> we're working on it
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: ^ what's the scoop there? I thought vivid was closed?
<sil2100> robru: that's a blocker fix :)
<robru> sil2100: want me to publish it then?
<sil2100> robru: you can publish that - it's the fix for the Unity8 hang-on-boot that was blocking the RC
<sil2100> We were finally able to find a fix thanks to tvoss :)
<robru> sil2100: ugh, I published it to vivid
<sil2100> Ouch, Timo didn't set the overlay PPA
<sil2100> No worries ;) Happens all the time ;p
<ogra_> vivid is closed ... it will jjust hit a wall :)
<sil2100> robru: just ./copy-package from the silo PPA to the overlay PPA and merge and free the silo
<sil2100> robru: then we can poke the release team to drop the package from -proposed
<robru> sil2100: ok it's in the overlay now. Not sure, maybe I was quick enough that it didn't get copied to -proposed yet
<robru> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log apparently not
<robru> lol
<sil2100> Phew
<ogra_> sil2100, will you do interim image builds once the silos fully landed ?
<cwayne_> sil2100, btw, what happened with that scope-favoriting bugfix, was it ever landed?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: would nice to have a silo-changes mailing list or similar
<rsalveti> is that even possible?
<ogra_> well, at least a ML for the overlay-ppa
<ogra_> but i guess that would have to be an externnal watcher or some such
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> if you look at the top right at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay ... there is such a list
<ogra_> probably we could ask it to be extended to like 10-20 lines
<sil2100> rsalveti: how's the media-hub fix going?
<rsalveti> sil2100: silo just finished building, we're testing it as we speak
<sil2100> rsalveti: excellent
<rsalveti> sil2100: should have more news in <30min
<sil2100> Ok, then I should still be around to hear those, AFK now for ~30 mins then
<ogra_> sil2100, yo
<ogra_> sil2100, we might need to seed network-manager-openvpn additionally to the openvpn i added on friday ...
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, is that required to actually setup a VPN connection?
<sil2100> rsalveti: I suppose testing might take some more time, right? + QA would have to sign it off anyway
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, we should be done soon, but then we indeed need to sync with QA
<rsalveti> maybe ToyKeeper can help us
<rsalveti> sil2100: once that is in, should we just trigger a new image?
<ToyKeeper> Hmm?
<sil2100> rsalveti: will you be around for that to happen? :)
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: we have just one pending silo before we trigger the RC image for arale
<ToyKeeper> I'm just trying out the idea of putting the vpn on my router so that all internal devices can access it.
<sil2100> rsalveti: since if not, I could kick a new image now and QA would just re-do media tests once the media-hub silo lands and a new image is built
<sil2100> But if you'll be around so late, I guess we can wait with kicking the image until the media stuff is in :)
<sil2100> I just don't want any of us staying late just because of that
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, I can wait
<rsalveti> it's still 6:30 pm here
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: BTW, image 24 had some issues...  camera flash doesn't work, location isn't getting a fix closer than a mile, wizard crashes if a different language is selected, ...
<sil2100> Oh, ok, then it should be cool
<sil2100> rsalveti: it's 1:30 AM here so I need to go to sleep soonish
<sil2100> rsalveti: if you could kick a new image once your silo lands it would be awesome
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> sure
<ToyKeeper> Unidentified weirdness with network-manager too.  And highly-variable power usage when wifi is on, even in suspend.
<rsalveti> hm, weird, guess we can take a deeper looking in the other issues tomorrow
<sil2100> Good night everyone o/
<sil2100> rsalveti, ToyKeeper: thanks :)
 * ToyKeeper *big sigh* ... my router is too old and its openvpn isn't compatible.
<robru> ToyKeeper: don't forget the other trick of wiring your laptop to the router, then making your laptop be a wireless network. phone connects to the laptop wirelessly and gets the VPN that way
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, it's just a pain to set up.
<robru> fair
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-28
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: so in case you have some hands to help us with the silo, it's ready and tested now, silo 02
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: What's the bug for that one?  I've mostly missed this issue.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: 2 bugs, easy to reproduce:
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1447606
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447606 in Canonical System Image " incoming call ringtone is not played repeatedly" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1449213
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449213 in Canonical System Image "MPRIS interface exported by default in indicator-sound" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: can you ping me on telegram once you're done with it? @rsalveti
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: I'll grab some food, and will be back to build the image
<ToyKeeper> I suppose that might require making a telegram account..
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: oh, then just email me, it's fine
<rsalveti> thanks, bbl
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: hey, all good with the silo?
<rsalveti> it seems so, from the trello card comments
<imgbot> === IMAGE 186 building (started: 20150428-03:40) ===
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Sorry, I got a little sidetracked...  yes, it seems like it should land.
<ToyKeeper> I need to go find a way to tow a locked car with no keys.  Probably won't be around again tonight.  :(
<imgbot> === IMAGE 186 DONE (finished: 20150428-04:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/186.changes ===
<Mirv> robru: thanks for 017! and yes, the overlay field was not yet set.
<vila> Mirv: argh, silo 17 is empty already ?
<vila> Mirv: I ran a test on it yesterday, no hang after 54 reboots so fix is good, but some weirdness nevertheless
<vila> Mirv: but I had a power failure and lost the logs :-(
<vila> Mirv: one thing I wanted to talk about with you (apart from validating the config process) is that openvpn was installed from the archive... quite unexpected
<vila> Mirv: I'm about to wipe the phone for another test, except for /var/log/dpkg.log (which shows openvpn being installed but not much details about who triggered that), anything else interesting to preserve ?
<Mirv> vila: yeah, QA signed it off during the night so it landed
<vila> Mirv: and landing implies cleaning up the PPA automatically ?
<Mirv> vila: yes, since the last step of landing is merging the change to trunk + cleaning PPA
<Mirv> vila: openvpn, interesting..
<vila> damn
<Mirv> vila: so now it's part of the morning's new image already
<vila> Mirv: sorry I lost those logs :-/
<vila> openvpn:armhf 2.3.2-9ubuntu4 ?
<Mirv> vila: well if openvpn gets installed as part of some test config it's interesting but not really that serious, as it doesn't affect the normal images setup
<Mirv> I haven't seen it in my AP tests, but maybe some network manager recommends dependency or such
<vila> Mirv: yup, my worries was about tainting silo tests instead, not the image
<Mirv> right, well openvpn alone without setting it up doesn't do anything
 * vila nods
<Mirv> vila: anyway, thanks a lot for the help yesterday parallizing the testing!
<vila> Mirv: hehe, my pleasure, thanks for fixing that annoying bug that followed me from CI to QA ;)
<vila> Mirv: oh
<vila> The other thing I wanted to talk about: what's the story there, the fix stops sharing dbus connections, got that. But what's the explanation ? Some race between two dialogs over dbus deadlocking ?
<Mirv> vila: my understanding is that the newly used function asks more nicely about getting a connection to dbus instead of sharing/using a pre-existing connection. which then helps to workaround the Qt bug.
<Mirv> both should work but since the QDBus currently isn't completely bug free regarding threads, it's better this way
<vila> Mirv: got it, thread safety
<Mirv> thanks also pete-woods, tsdgeos for your yesterday's efforts! problem solved, for now.
<sil2100> Mirv, pete-woods1, tvoss: thanks guys for fixing the big unity8 blocker \o/
<pete-woods1> sil2100: :D
<Mirv> oh and tvoss indeed :)
<pete-woods1> it was tvoss really. I had no idea what I could be doing wrong
<sil2100> Well, with those 3 powers combined a working solution has been formed ;p
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'll discard unity8's branch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<sil2100> jibel: hangout problems
<tvoss> sil2100, oh, did the dbus thingy help?
<sil2100> tvoss: indeed it did!
<tvoss> great
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> ...or we just had really really bad luck reproducing it
<sil2100> But both me and Mirv ran like 400 boot-loops in total
<sil2100> While usually it was reproducible in 10-50 loops
<Mirv> tvoss: yes, a golden tip that was
<popey> sil2100: who (from QA) is doing the validation of the arale image? (if anyone right now)?
<davmor2> popey: how is sil2100 going to know :P
<davmor2> popey: I'm sanity testing it now along with jibel then everyone will be regression testing it
<popey> ok. well, bug 1449460 exists
<ubot5> bug 1449460 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Playlist advancement on arale broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449460
<popey> if you're tagging bugs for arale or whatever, that one should be on it.
<davmor2> popey: and what happens when it works?
<popey> eh?
<davmor2> popey: I can fast forward and reverse in a play list and I can skip between tracks back and forward too
<popey> the bug details what's wrong
<popey> unplug it and let it advance itself
 * popey updates his arale to make sure he's not on old crack
<davmor2> popey: trying it now
<davmor2> popey: we need like 20second music clips for this :D
<popey> good point :)
<popey> Time to make a cup of tea while you listen
<om26er> Kaleo, Hi!
<greyback_> cihelp: hey, I'm seeing this error with CI for qtmir, any idea is it a jenkins issue: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtmir-vivid-amd64-ci/103/console
<fginther> greyback_, looking
<greyback_> fginther: is that "mkdir" failure a fatal one, or jenkins can continue?
<sil2100> jibel, robru, popey, rvr, davmor2, ogra_: since testing is in progress, if you guys don't mind we'll skip todays meeting as well, I'll use the occassion to drive for practice
<popey> kk
<fginther> greyback_, it's a fatal error. I'll have to repair that builder as it's been corrupted (it's a jenkins issue we've been trying to workaround). I've taken the node offline and re-triggered the two failed qtmir MPs.
<davmor2> sil2100: whatever mr cancel cancel ;)
<jibel> sil2100, I'm always fine with canceling meetings
<greyback_> fgimenez: ack, thanks for handling it
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, it is needed for making VPN work (still looking into it, that seems ot not be all) ... sorry for the late answer, got disconnected before seeing your reply
<Saviq> sil2100, this should be a blocker for RC: bug #1449503
<ubot5> bug 1449503 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "New header landed in vivid" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449503
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv, ogra_, popey, rvr, robru, davmor2: I'm actually thinking of modifying the meetings to only have 2 morning ones and 2 evening ones in the week
<ogra_> sounds valid
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv, ogra_, popey, rvr, robru, davmor2: this way everyone could plan their day better, and we don't need to have meetings daily as we already noticed, we have mail and IRC
<sil2100> Saviq: lookinh
<ogra_> +1
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, is the icon size the only vivisble change? Or does this have more implications?
<rsalveti> davmor2: hey, pmcgowan said you were having location issues with latest vivid image
<Mirv> sil2100: no problem, and we can schedule more in times of special needs for example
<davmor2> rsalveti: taking this elsewhere
<sil2100> Mirv: exactly
<kgunn> sil2100: so are we good to resume landing whatever into ppa overlay ?
<sil2100> kgunn: not yet... QA is still running tests on the current images and well, there's risk that we'll need a re-spin with some fixes ;/
<sil2100> Anyway, we'll know a bit more after the RTM status meeting
 * kgunn wonders if the irony is lost that i wanted a place to land, got it, then it froze too
<Saviq> hmm does mako 186  boot for you guys? I'm getting "your device needs to be restored..." during flashing and then stuck on Google
<pmcgowan> kgunn, NO
<pmcgowan> we need the overlay overlay
<sil2100> kgunn: sadly, freezes are needed if we don't want to have even more segmentation
<sil2100> ;)
<dbarth> o/ morning trainguards; looking for a silo for line 40; thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Looking
<sil2100> Mirv: remember always about setting the overlay ppa!
<Mirv> sil2100: I was still in the habit of setting + reconfiguring it before publishing
<sil2100> Mirv: ah ;)
<sil2100> It's safer to configure it straight away, since then monkeys like me or robru just do button pressing and publish to vivid instead
<sil2100> ;D
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, noticed, and agree it's safer that way :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey!
<pstolowski> sil2100, hi!
 * sil2100 AFK, brb in ~2h - practice
<bzoltan> trainguards: may I get a silo for an urgent fix? Line 41
<robru> bzoltan: sorry about that, my irc client seems not to be beeping properly today. Got you silo 17
<bzoltan> robru: pmcgowan: so the story is the next ... the silo17 has the MR what is the 1458 UITK (this is what was released last in the main Vivid) + 4 important bugfexes from loicm. _BUT_ and that is an important note. The trunk of the UITK is diverged so this MR should not land on trunk. Still it should land on the overlay PPA
<bzoltan> robru: pmcgowan: hmmm... still it is wrong. The silo build tries to merge the branch to the trunk... crap it is all wrong :(
<robru> bzoltan: train merges the mp with the mp target. If you don't want it merged in trunk, don't target the mp to trunk. Make a new branch to be the mp target.
<robru> bzoltan: but I'm not sure how your can make a vivid release without targeting trunk, eg because then vivid will have a changelog entry not in trunk and then future builds against trunk will miss that and fail. Unless you mean you are permanently branching vivid and trunk stays for W devel
<bzoltan> robru:  actually what I want is to revert the trunk...
<robru> bzoltan: the way to do that is to prepare new commits that revert the changes you don't want. You can't just build older commits because it will indeed merge in the latest trunk
<bzoltan> robru:  I want to land this MR on this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/1172
<bzoltan> robru: so what should I do?
<bzoltan> robru:  the trunk 1172 is the staging 1458 ...
<bzoltan> robru:  how can I get the trunk back to the 1172 and land my MR what is based on 1458 staging?
<robru> bzoltan: you need to make new committs that remove the stuff you don't want.
<bzoltan> robru: how to do that?
<robru> bzoltan: probably like http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/adv_merging.html#reverse-cherrypicking
<robru> If I'm understanding you correctly
<bzoltan> robru:  OK... so I can make a branch what simple rolls back the trunk to 1172... then I make an MP from it... we land and _then_ I can propose to land this MR what is now conflicting. Is that correct?
<robru> bzoltan: well there's no reason not to do them both together. Do the reverse cherry pick to get rid of the commits you don't want, then merge in loic's commits, and build that as one big mp
<bzoltan> robru:  I see
<robru> Brb
<robru> bzoltan: does that make sense? do you need any more help? I'm nearing lunch
<bzoltan> robru:  it does, but we came up with a better solution... we simple drop the revisions we do want to get rid of ... ~200 lines of change only
<bzoltan> robru:  go and eat, dude :)
<robru> heh, k
<boiko> robru: hi, can I get a silo for row 42?
<robru> boiko: silo 20
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! The header revert ready? :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, anyone testing the silos that are ready?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel we want silo 6 to land
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 46 please?
<robru> jhodapp: silo 25
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<pmcgowan> silo 23 as well
<pmcgowan> om26er, so for qa silos 6 and 23, anyone available?
<om26er> pmcgowan, I can test 23 and ToyKeeper will be testing silo 6
<ToyKeeper> I will be in a bit, anyway...  need to finish something else first.
<pmcgowan> om26er, we have a fix for video flicker in silo 21 as well, but we had not earlier agreed to land it
<pmcgowan> but its one liner in the player
<om26er> rsalveti, ping
<om26er> rsalveti, these instructions don't seem to be working on arale https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> om26er: /me looks
<rsalveti> om26er: even if you try the krillin side?
<rsalveti> om26er: adb reboot recovery
<rsalveti> should work
<rsalveti> then
<rsalveti> adb shell mount /system
<rsalveti> then adb push lxc-android-config_*.deb /system/tmp
<rsalveti> then adb shell chroot /system /usr/bin/env PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin sh -c 'dpkg -i /tmp/*.deb'
<rsalveti> that should all work
<om26er> rsalveti, chroot: can't execute '/usr/bin/env': No such file or directory
<rsalveti> om26er: try the following
<rsalveti> PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin chroot /system
<rsalveti> actually
<rsalveti> the following:
<rsalveti> adb shell
<rsalveti> PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin chroot /system /bin/bash
<rsalveti> then dpkg -i /tmp/*.deb
<om26er> rsalveti, can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<rsalveti> what
<om26er> btw /system is empty is that normal ?
<rsalveti> om26er: did you call 'mount /system' first?
<om26er> rsalveti, yes, I did.
<rsalveti> om26er: then you're not using the latest partitioning
<om26er> rsalveti, that is correct, yes
<rsalveti> so first thing would be flashing that
<rsalveti> so you can use the supported path/partitioning we now have for arale
<om26er> rsalveti, ok, doing that now.
<popey> did we break something in vivid-proposed? I just flashed my flo and it's stuck at the google logo
 * popey re-flashes in case he busted it
<om26er> rsalveti, except for the bug fix is there anything else to look for ?
<om26er> the change seems pretty simple (and safe ?)
<rsalveti> om26er: yeah, it's safe
<rsalveti> om26er: just the bug fix, really
<rsalveti> as location-service is the only service writing/reading that dir
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 47, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: silo 26
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks! I’ll need a binary copy of oxide-qt 1.7.4 from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages into that silo, too
<robru> oSoMoN: sure, one sec
<robru> oSoMoN: ok copied, although apparently it's trying to build ppc64el. I guess that'll just fail? should be safe to run the build job now
<oSoMoN> robru, yeah, that’s expected, it’ll fail but that’s ok
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<pat__> ToyKeeper, order of priority when ready - silo 6, 26, 20
<ToyKeeper> Thanks!
<ToyKeeper> Have already started on 6; had some flashing issues but now it's in progress.
<pat__> great
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: how much time do you think you need to sign it off?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I suppose we want silo 23 in as well?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: same for 21?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes, these are fairly simple fixes
<pmcgowan> with good benefit
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I updated the sheet to track all the available fixes
<sil2100> ricmm, rsalveti: can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/mediaplayer-app/no-clip/+merge/257687 approved?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we want 6 and 26 for sure
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> pmcgowan: indeed, thanks :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: doen
<sil2100> queuebot went away again
<ToyKeeper> Everything on the network is soooo sloooow today.
<robru> sil2100: I pinged stgraber about it already, no response yet
<ToyKeeper> Location works without ever having connected to a wifi network, but still not on the first boot.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-29
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, I can't discern any change from silo 6.  The scenario in the bug doesn't actually fail, and the silo doesn't appear to change the behavior.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hmmm
<ToyKeeper> I note it was tested originally on an image from a different server and different feed, with different numbering... and the two sets of images don't always behave the same.
<sil2100> Anyway, it's already super-late here so I need to go to sleep
<sil2100> Goodnight o/
<bzoltan> anybody who knows how to fix the phablet-click-test-setup?
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's again the same remove basic_packages, since now they are from the overlay by default
<jibel> bzoltan, good morning, is silo 17 ready for QA?
<jibel> bzoltan, ping
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey, how's silo 17?
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: he's eating now, from what I've gathered they changed their approach (/MP) and need a rebuild which I just kicked since zoltan's build attempt failed as seen above
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK, thanks :)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, so someone still sets the overlay field without doing a reconfigure sometimes.....
<Mirv> so annoying
<Mirv> so regardless if it's set or not, it still pretty much holds true that whenever doing a publish, always reconfigure + build watch_only first since there's no way to know
<bzoltan> ogra_: is there a particulal reason why this MR was not laneded? It is a super simple fix and it does fix my problem :) https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/phablet-tools/single_quotation_for_spaced_SSID/+merge/255500
<sil2100> Mirv: the dashboard has the right info it seems
<sil2100> Mirv: if you look at the CI Train Dashboard, it will tell you when the silo is configured for the overlay PPA
<Mirv> sil2100: oh!!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks to robru for that I guess! that should do it..
<sil2100> Indeed :) Although we tend to forget about that anyway and blindly push the monkey button
<Mirv> the monkey team
<sil2100> If the trainguards had an LP team, our logo would be monkeys on the train in train-conductor hats
<Mirv> sil2100: exactly! :)
<Mirv> http://www.weirdasianews.com/2010/11/22/monkeys-appointed-stationmasters-japan/
<sil2100> Oh god...
 * sil2100 on lunch
<ogra_> bzoltan, the particular reason is that i didnt see it yet :)
<ogra_> not sure how to go about landing it though
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, that one I can accept
<bzoltan> ogra_:  SRU? LOL
<ogra_> haha
<bzoltan> ogra_:  My network here is "Foo Bar" and I have had problems pushing it to the device
<ogra_> well, we only need it in the PPAs i guess ... at least for a start
<rvr> sil2100: I found an apparently new crasher for oxide. It is not happening in RTM/krillin. davmor2 confirmed, and oSoMoN and chrisccoulson are investigating https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1450021
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450021 in Oxide "Crash in oxide::WebFrame::Destroy()" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> rvr: *sigh* is it something new in the new oxide, or does it happen on the arale already?
<rvr> sil2100: Already, AFAIK
<rvr> sil2100: At least using image 26
<jibel> sil2100, when 17 lands, can you respin a new image? or you prefer to wait for oxide?
<sil2100> jibel: do we need a new oxide built? Since the reason it failed QA is because of the crash, which seems to be an old issue, right?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel  the crash is in 1.7.3 as well
<pmcgowan> so 1.7.4 is better but not yet perfect
<pmcgowan> so we can land it and loo at the new crash
<sil2100> Then is oxide-qt still in sign-off?
<pmcgowan> the crash is not in 1.6 howver
<jibel> pmcgowan, OK
<sil2100> If it is in sign-off, I wouold wait for oxide
<sil2100> (if, of course, it doesn't fail somehow else)
<jibel> rvr, if nothing else than this crash and it is not a regressino in 1.7.4 compared to 1.7.3, can you sign it off?
<rvr> jibel: Is it not a regression compared to 1.7.3. Signing off.
<jibel> thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan: we need this approved :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk-old-header/+merge/257684
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: thanks guys :)
<sil2100> Ok, assuming all is ok
<sil2100> Overriding the unapproved branch
<josepht> michi: disk space has been freed and jobs are running and succeeding again.
<sil2100> Ok, anything else we need?
<sil2100> I guess we have all packages we need
<sil2100> Let me kick a new image soon
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what did you decide on oxide jibel ?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it has been published
<pmcgowan> oh too quick
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> davmor2 didn't see anything besides this crash which is not a regression :)
<jibel> pmcgowan, landed as it not a regression in 1.74 compared to 1.7.3
<pmcgowan> vg
<davmor2> sil2100: credit where credit is due rvr found the bug not me I just confirmed it
<sil2100> Indeed, sorry ;)
<sil2100> pmcgowan, jibel: once the PPA fully publishes the copies I'll kick a new image
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: we got a small fix for the device tarball (creating a missing dev entry) that fixes the hotspot support for arale
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: I'm reviewing the change, but then don't know what will happen once approved
<rsalveti> doesn't affect anything else, as it was a missing device file only needed for hotspot
<rsalveti> what should we do?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, seems we can wait
<rsalveti> abeato: pmcgowan: alright, approved the mr but didn't yet merge it, will merge once we can land new changes there
<abeato> rsalveti, ok
<sil2100> rsalveti: hmmm, ok, so merging it in results in the change being released into the device tarball?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 187 building (started: 20150429-15:30) ===
<pmcgowan> 187 ftw
<rsalveti> sil2100: I think so, iirc they were all automatic
<rsalveti> sil2100: but even if not, in case we need to trigger a new device tarball, it will be included then as a side effect
<michi> josepht: Thank you very much for you help!
<josepht> michi: my pleasure
<davidbarth> o/ morning trainguards, looking for a silo for the request on line 30
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davidbarth: silo assigned, but both packages are already in silo 10
<sil2100> Image rootfs just finished building
<imgbot> === IMAGE 187 DONE (finished: 20150429-16:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/187.changes ===
 * ogra_ wonders what that lxc-android-config is there 
<ogra_> rsalveti, lxc-android-config 0.220 ? not 0.219vivid1 ?
<jibel> ogra_, it was a fix for bug 1425880
<ubot5> bug 1425880 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "location settings doesn't persist upon reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425880
<ogra_> jibel, sure, not objecting that :)
 * ogra_ needs to reboot ... silly arale killed my whole USB stack on the laptop
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, was thinking about syncing that right once w opens
<rsalveti> ogra_: but yeah, maybe it's just better to append vivid for all native packages
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 silo has the back-port of the disappearing scopes fix :)
<sil2100> Once QA has some free cycles after RC testing I'll ask them to sign that off too
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ah forgot about that one
<pmcgowan> sil2100, problem is if we dont spin another image that missed the boat
<sil2100> pmcgowan: that's for the hotfix OTA
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's from ubuntu-rtm :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, oh right duh
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we already have the fix in vivid so no worries here
<Saviq> fginther, hey, does the artifact collection thingy (test*xml) look for the files recursively or shall I keep it flat?
<fginther> Saviq, it should be recursive, though I can't find an example anywhere to prove it
<fginther> Saviq, as long as the job has the right definition '**/test*xml' for example.
<Saviq> fginther, we'll have an example soon, then ;)
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<om26er> oSoMoN, I am seeing a white area at the bottom of fullscreen videos in portrait mode.
<om26er> oSoMoN, its probably related to the "exit from fullscreen videos inside browser" change.
<ogra_> om26er, that was discussed here a few times at the sprint, i bet there is a bug for it
<oSoMoN> om26er, nope, it’s bug #1449188, and it’s fixed by oxide 1.7.4
<ubot5> bug 1449188 in Oxide 1.7 "White bar when playing video fullscreen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449188
<om26er> ogra_, oSoMoN thanks both
<om26er> oSoMoN, when a video is being played in the browser and I try to open a new website in the same tab, browser disappears. poof!
 * ogra_ blames jhodapp :P
<oSoMoN> om26er, what version of oxide do you have on that device? if 1.7.3, can you upgrade to 1.7.4 and let me know whether you can still reproduce?
 * jhodapp is innocent
<om26er> oSoMoN, where to get 1.7.4 ?
<ogra_> there is a silo somewhere
<oSoMoN> om26er, in the overlay PPA
<om26er> oSoMoN, aah I have 1.7.4 already
<om26er> oSoMoN, 1.7.4-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~ppa1
<oSoMoN> darn
<oSoMoN> let me try and reproduce that crash then
<oSoMoN> om26er, do you have a crash file?
<om26er> oSoMoN, crash file is pretty useless atleast it looks like it
<om26er> the oops is empty https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/fdc517da-eea2-11e4-ac05-fa163e75317b
<oSoMoN> om26er, how big is the crash file?
<om26er> oSoMoN, the previous one was very small, I deleted that. The one that is created now is 17 mbs
<oSoMoN> om26er, that’s much better, can you send it my way?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I'll email that. In the meantime https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/5cf46740-eea5-11e4-a5c5-fa163e4aaad4
<oSoMoN> om26er, I can reproduce the crash, I’m getting a crash file here too
<om26er> oSoMoN, hmm, hopefully it'll be a simple fix
<oSoMoN> om26er, I suspect it’s a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1450021 , I’ll be able to confirm in a minute
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450021 in Oxide 1.7 "Crash in oxide::WebFrame::Destroy()" [Critical,Fix committed]
<oSoMoN> yup, confirmed
<oSoMoN> om26er, this will be fixed in oxide 1.7.6, which will be building in a PPA very soon
<om26er> oSoMoN, thats good to know, thanks
<pmcgowan> om26er, ToyKeeper you guys still image testing?
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: The regression suite for image 29 is about a third done.
<ToyKeeper> However, the suite for 28 was about 85% done and I doubt we need to repeat all of it for 29.
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: Oh, just realized the tests for 29 are already trimmed down...  so it's about a third done, and the simple answer is "yes, still image testing".
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, thanks
<ToyKeeper> (have been a little side-tracked by bugs today, like we just found out the UI for adding a payment method is broken)
<pmcgowan> oh
<ToyKeeper> Probably related to the browser updates, but maybe not.  Need to try it on older versions and other platforms to find out.
<ToyKeeper> Might block the ability to buy apps at all.  D'oh.
<ToyKeeper> Will have more info in a bit.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-30
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 56, please?
<oSoMoN> (I’ll also need a binary copy into that silo, once assigned)
<robru> oSoMoN: on it
<robru> oSoMoN: didn't I just do an oxide-qt for yo?
<oSoMoN> robru, that was for 1.7.4, yesterday
<oSoMoN> robru, but we found more critical issues, which were fixed in 1.7.5 and 1.7.6, now we need to land the fixes
<robru> oSoMoN: heh, ok
 * robru is totally out of the loop
<robru> oSoMoN: what's the PPA to copy from?
<oSoMoN> robru, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<robru> oSoMoN: thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, copy looks good. feel free to run build job
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<Mirv> early oSoMoN :) (or late)
<ToyKeeper> Most likely going to need some pay-ui fixes before this next milestone...  nobody has been able to get an app purchase to work.
<davmor2> Saviq: Don't think you're getting off that lightly....oh no sir.....now it will be blaming you twice.......once for leaving that team and again for not fixing it before leaving ;)  Enjoy your excursion into magic pendants :D
<Saviq> davmor2, tx ;)
<Mirv> ;) happy journey to server, Saviq
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> Serviq
<fgimenez> hi trainguards, i need permission for requesting a silo
<fgimenez> trainguards, could you help me with this please?
<sil2100> fgimenez: hey, sure, I can add you to the permission lists - do you know the essentials of how the CI Train works?
<fgimenez> sil2100, more or less, i'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<sil2100> Ok then, let me add you in this case but remember to poke us whenever you have any questions
<sil2100> fgimenez: you should be set-up now
<fgimenez> sil2100, thanks a lot :) we have the MR ready and i have a link for the test plan
<fgimenez> sil2100, ok thx!
<sil2100> fgimenez: assigning a silo - just make sure no existing AP tests regress with the new autopilot :)
<sil2100> fgimenez: ...actually, it seems I can't assign a silo since we're out of free silos
<fgimenez> sil2100, ok thanks! yep that's it :)
<sil2100> Mirv: do we need silo 18 now?
<Mirv> sil2100: well it'd be the testbed for further upstream work, but as silos are full I can free it for now (I've also checked no recent upstream activity on the branches)
<Mirv> freed
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :) Let's hope we can open up the gates soon
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: devel (vivid) touch landing gates now closed! Low on vivid silos.
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess since we won't be using ubuntu-rtm anymore, might be a good idea to increase the number of silo PPAs
<sil2100> Since we don't have ephemeral PPAs yet
<sil2100> Having both stable and 'w' in only 30 silos will be hell
<Mirv> that's true
 * Mirv makes a deal about XPS 13 Developer Edition \o/
<popey> Mirv: blog your experience pls :)
<popey> Mirv: I'm considering just keeping my x220 till it dies.
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<tsdgeos> cihelp: Can we make MR created by community members also get run in CI?
<tsdgeos> Like https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity8/openPrepopulatedScopeInManageDash/+merge/257616 doesn't get run automatically because it's a community member (or that's the only difference i could find to any other MR)
<tsdgeos> so i have to trigger a CI build manually
<tsdgeos> which is a bit suboptimal
<popey> isn't it because the person isn't in the team
<popey> not that they're community
<popey> community core apps developers have CI run against their merges just fine.
<popey> but if a random drive by community person does a merge then it doesn't because they're not in the team.
<popey> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> still i think it makes sense to get run CI all the time
<tsdgeos> what does it matter if they are on the team or not?
<popey> drive by malicious code executed on our hardware?
<popey> (I suspect)
<tsdgeos> i feel that's a rare possibility compared to the burden of me having to trigger builds manually
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<fgimenez> trainguards, sorry, don't know if this is already done, is there a free silo for the AP request?
<Mirv> popey: I'll blog about it, yes
<Mirv> fgimenez: you have the silo already, 018
<fgimenez> Mirv, ok thanks!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, whats the latest
<pmcgowan> sil2100, sorry disconnected
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel update?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we sent out e-mails to you
<sil2100> Check your mail ;)
<pmcgowan> ok will look
<jibel> pmcgowan, I just sent the testing report
<sil2100> pmcgowan: in the meantime jibel finished the final formal report, it should be sent out soon (if it wasn't yet)
<sil2100> kenvandine: you'll have to wait probably, we're out of vivid silo ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, no rush on the vivid silo
<kenvandine> but we are rushed for an rtm silo, which i already assigned :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^ building now, so far on schedule :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: hey! How's testing of oxide-qt 1.7.6 going?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel even the wizard crash requires specific back forward and timing to hit
<pmcgowan> so not sure thats a blocker
<oSoMoN_> sil2100, on it, looking good so far, should be good for QA validation very soon
<pmcgowan> only the browser crash seems worthy of discusuion
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the store issues also seem webbrowser related
<davmor2> sil2100: that is my best guess and might not be at all
<davmor2> sil2100, pmcgowan: I'm assuming that the intial screen is a webview that creates a frame and is then destroyed to open the ubuntu one account web frame instead.  At that point crashes.  It seemed the most logical explanation considering it works when you have a u1 account
<pmcgowan> davmor2, that would be good as we have that fix in progress
<jibel> pmcgowan, re wizard if mterry_ is sure that back/forward is key to triggering the bug, I'm fine to not block on it.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: anyway, if the wizard bug requires specific steps to reproduce then I suppose it would be fine to let it slip for this release
<sil2100> I just didn't want new users to curse when trying to change their language ;)
<pmcgowan> yeah if it needs a back with specific timing I would not block
<jibel> pmcgowan, bug 1450243 is a blocker IMO, the only way out is to reboot
<ubot5> bug 1450243 in Oxide "Stuck on select element during app store purchase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450243
<pmcgowan> jibel, we can address that in day one update though
<pmcgowan> user wont hit it in first hour?
<jibel> if they don't try to purchase something in first hour they won't hit it
<pmcgowan> since we have only a handful of purchases in last months
<pmcgowan> I would say no
<sil2100> mterry_: ping
<pmcgowan> jibel, do we still have the issue with the version string? I was thinking that was sortof critical but maybe not for one image
<sil2100> jibel: how much time do you think would be needed to re-run 30% of tests due to the oxide-qt landing?
<jibel> pmcgowan, the version string is fine on this image. It must be confirmed on an image where the rootfs didn't change.
<om26er> Kaleo, Hi!
<om26er> Kaleo, I reported camera-app test failures a few days ago. Can you look into those now ?
<jibel> sil2100, last time it took 3 hours with 2 testers
<sil2100> jibel: so in theory if we land the new oxide-qt in the nearest time we would sill be able to get the image re tested today by the US crew, right?
<Kaleo> om26er, sure
<om26er> Kaleo, I fixed one of them, the MR is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/test-fix/+merge/256382
<jibel> sil2100, in theory yes
<sil2100> jibel: well, it indeed depends when we get oxide in, since image builds take a while too... ok, thanks :)
<Kaleo> om26er, 2 to go?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, what's the decision from your side? We try to get the webbrowser issues fixed (new oxide), retest and done?
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1444655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444655 in camera-app "Autopilot failure: test_recording_stop" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1444645
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444645 in camera-app "Autopilot failure: test_picture_quality_setting" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> Kaleo, yep
<rvr> sil2100: If we begin to test the pending silos, anything to take into account?
<sil2100> rvr: the highest priority, as it's a blocker fix, would be silo 28 - but it's not ready yet
<sil2100> rvr: not much else that would be safe to land to vivid right now
<sil2100> rvr: we have a few good ubuntu-rtm silos that need releasing, but they're not set as ready for QA yet
<sil2100> pstolowski: how's the scopes fix RTM testing going?
<rvr> sil2100: I have one for RTM in the queue
<rvr> sil2100: ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 - gst-plugins-good0.10,qtmultimedia-opensource-src,qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles : rsalveti
<rsalveti> there is another one coming in a minute
<rsalveti> hotfix, rtm
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes land oxide fix and retest
<sil2100> rvr: yeah, well, that one I think was meant to land as well, but I think it wasn't signed-off yet since it probably needed a bit more testing
<sil2100> But it's targetted to land indeed
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, thanks
<om26er> renatu, Hi!
<rvr> rsalveti: Silo 4?
<rsalveti> rvr: yeah, silo 4, just moved to QA
<pstolowski> sil2100, not good unfortunately :(. we've just found a few moments ago that this fix, when backported, uncovers some other issues that affect only RTM. Fixing it proper would need a great chunk of other trunk code to be backported. I'm currently preparing a workaround for the favorites bug that can be applied on the shell plugin side
<rvr> rsalveti: "On airplane mode battery discharge more rapidly than with airplane mode off"
<rvr> rsalveti: So this requires leaving the phone some hours to discharge, right?
<rsalveti> rvr: I added more info to the bug, but yeah, that is the best way to check
<rvr> rsalveti: Ok
<pstolowski> sil2100, can you reconfigure silo 3 for me? it's failing because I changed it to shell plugin
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure
<john-mcaleely> jibel, sil2100 just to check - the vivid tarball for krillin is still in queue for +1, yes?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yes, sorry about that, RC and hot-fix OTA are in the way ;)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: still in the queue
<renatu> om26er, hi
<john-mcaleely> no worries. just don't want to miss the news when it arrives :-)
<om26er> renatu, I left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-test_import_from_sim/+merge/256204
<sil2100> rvr: this might be a good thing to work on if no vivid-blocker or rtm silos are ready
<sil2100> ^
<om26er> renatu, can you please fix that so we can merge that fix
<renatu> ok
<renatu> om26er, btw it is on  silo 20
<rvr> sil2100: Yeah
<om26er> renatu, hmm, ok we can rename the test later.
<renatu> om26er, I can rename it now before it lands
<mandel> trainguards can I get silo 005 reconfigured?? We need to add location-service to it else the fix does not work
<om26er> renatu, that'd be great.
<sil2100> mandel: on it
<sil2100> mandel: I assume ubuntu silo 005, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, i have another initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch dput to do ... (just FYI ... as always this will only get used and tested from a device tarball build later)
<pmcgowan> elopio, is silo 0 ready for qa?
<renatu> om26er, done, could you approve it?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, rvr for rtm we want silos 0 and 4
<elopio> pmcgowan: wrong ping? I don't know what's in silo 0.
<om26er> renatu, done.
<pmcgowan> elopio, sorry :(
<renatu> om26er, thanks
<rvr> pmcgowan: Not 2?
<sil2100> ogra_: hope it doesn't introduce any big changes, since we're almost done with the RC
<pmcgowan> rvr, oh yeah we sadi 2 as well
<pmcgowan> overooked it
<rvr> pmcgowan: Ok, so 0, 2 and 4
<pmcgowan> ack
<ogra_> sil2100, it is needed for factory images, else all devices will only use 8GB, even the ones that have 32 ... (it resizes the userdata FS on first boot in the factory)
<ogra_> sil2100, we need the binary built in the PPA to actually test it ... but it is irrelevant on the rootfs (only used in the initrd in the device tarball)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, makes sense
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is that going into todays image for rc?
<rvr> RTM silo 0 is not marked for QA sign off yet
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we had defered the resizing stuff
<ogra_> pmcgowan, oh ? i was told it has to be ready be EOW ... but anyway it ia an all manual process to pull that bit into the device tarball, so no risk here
<ogra_> s/ia/is/
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so does it dynamically resize on first boot now?
<pmcgowan> vs fixed size
<ogra_> it checks how much space is unused and if thats above a threshold it will expand the FS to the full disk size
<rsalveti> ogra_: pmcgowan: iirc we're using 16gb by default
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> which is the device we are currently using
<rsalveti> but, we need the resizing
 * ogra_ didnt know the exact number
<rsalveti> just not required to land for the factory image
<pmcgowan> right not today
<rsalveti> yeah
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ^^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah, but we need the binary in the PPA to actually be able to test it
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> else we are stuck
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> so its there but not turned on
<ogra_> no worries, it wont actually land anywhere
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> (apart from showing up on the changes indeed ... )
 * ogra_ dputs 
<oSoMoN_> ubuntu-qa: silo 28 (with oxide 1.7.6) is ready for validation
<rvr> oSoMoN_: Ack
<sil2100> jibel: meeting!
<mterry_> sil2100, sorry, was afk
<mterry_> sil2100, but am here for a moment  :)
<sil2100> mterry_: a question about the wizard crash
<sil2100> mterry_: does it require some really specific steps, or is it easily reproducible?
<mterry_> sil2100, fairly easily reproducable.  Just have to change language, go forward, go back, repeat a few times
<mterry_> sil2100, can that change be silo'd?  I'm on vacation for the next 8 days and won't be able to babysit it, but I'd like to see it land
<rsalveti> sil2100: jibel: going to create another silo now for a small, contained fix, that fixes the size of the booting logo (spinning ubuntu logo)
<pmcgowan> mterry_, you have a fix?
<rsalveti> should be ready in a few
<mterry_> pmcgowan, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qmenumodel/nullify-state-variant/+merge/257902
<mterry_> pmcgowan, already top-approved
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel so we can try to take that fix as well, and there is a cosmetic fix to the boot logo in 26 that we can take as well
<pmcgowan> that being the wizard crash fix
<sil2100> mterry: is the fix tested? When would it be ready for QA sign-off?
<rvr> sil2100: Silo 28 is empty
<rvr> sil2100: Oh, right, creating the new image, don't mind
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, we landed oxide - you  think I should wait for the wizard fix before kicking a new image?
<sil2100> Or the spinner fix?
<ogra_> sil2100, why not kick an image inbetween
<ogra_> so the oxide fix gets some real life testing already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, spinner fix is ready for a quick verifiction
<ogra_> it is not like image builds cost us anything (except time, that we have while waiting for the rest)
<pmcgowan> sure we can kick it twice is you want
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seems someone can check the boot logo in a few mins
<sil2100> pmcgowan: few mins to QA verification?
<kenvandine> sil2100, can i grab a vivid silo now?  or is there someone else ahead of me in the queue?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, for qa its been ready
<sil2100> pmcgowan: oh, it's ready for QA?
<sil2100> kenvandine: not sure if we won't need one for mterry's fix
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> his is more important
<kenvandine> the click update bug isn't really going to be noticed by vivid users, it's really just critical for rtm
<sil2100> pmcgowan, ogra_, jibel: I'll kick a new image now and then we can re-kick in case the spinner lands (and maybe the wizard)
<kenvandine> but i do want to get it landed in trunk soon
<ogra_> +1
<pmcgowan> sil2100, its not yet marked couple mins it seems
<pmcgowan> so yeah go ahead
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: already tested with the deb, just waiting the jenkins job to show that it is built and tested
<rsalveti> should take just a few minutes
<rsalveti> if we can test it right away, I'd wait this silo
<rsalveti> I'd wait until we land this silo
<pstolowski> sil2100, the favorites fix in rtm silo 3 is good to go
<cwayne> \o/
<robru> rsalveti: what's the status of silo 15? it looks a bit stale and isn't in the qa queue...
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: where's imgbot?!
<rsalveti> robru: it was but then a dput happened
<rsalveti> still need to check it
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: silo 26 is ready for QA
<robru> rsalveti: also silo 13 ;-) We're out of silos so it's possible to free any that'd be great
<ogra_> sil2100, damn ... dead it seems ... and i have no access to my home machine atm :(
<rsalveti> robru: I think we can free 19
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we free silo 19?
<rsalveti> or is there any other work you need to do in there
<sil2100> Noooo poor imgbot!
<kenvandine> i'll free silo 16
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> done
<rsalveti> robru: released 15
<rsalveti> but we'll have the same issue soon
<rsalveti> as we already got a big pile of silos waiting the freeze to be released
<kenvandine> what about silo 0?  that was for mwc, and quite old
<sil2100> rsalveti: shouldn't take long, the RC is almost good
<kenvandine> or did we want to keep that around?
<rsalveti> sil2100: famous last words
<robru> kenvandine: kgunn had requested that silo relatively recently... although if he's done with it now it would be nice to free, yeah
<kenvandine> ok, we have 2 free now :)
<robru> kenvandine: rsalveti: great, thanks guys
<kenvandine> now that we have 2 free, do you guys mind if i grab one?
<kenvandine> that'll still leave one for mterry's fix
<robru> kenvandine: bah, we just freed them up!
<kenvandine> this is why :)
<robru> kenvandine: j/k, but as long as it's not an SRU it should be fine
<kenvandine> it's not
<robru> kenvandine: k, go fo it
<kenvandine> robru, and since i set col L, it should publish properly right?
<robru> kenvandine: yep, as long as you set column L before assigning it's all good
<kenvandine> great
 * kenvandine is nervous now :)
<robru> kenvandine: yeah you can see 'stable-phone-overlay' in the dashboard, it's good
<kenvandine> i see
<mterry> sil2100, you asked if my crash fix was tested, ready for QA -- it was by me, the fixer
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> Ah ha!
<sil2100> It's back! :)
<davmor2> sil2100: it never left you just weren't looking in the right place ;)
<renatu> elopio, all changes merged on: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-test_import_from_sim/+merge/256204
<renatu> elopio, could you approve it?
<ogra_> sil2100, flowers go to my GF for being my remote typist ;)
<elopio> renatu: yes, thanks.
<mandel> sil2100, yes, but rsalveti took care of it, thx!
<kenvandine> crap... dep wait... guess i need to refactor my tests to not depend on ubuntu-sdk-libs
<om26er> ricmm, where do I find the test plan for USC ? the one attached to the spreadsheet is non-existent.
<om26er> rsalveti, do you know ? ^
<rsalveti> om26er: not sure we have one
<om26er> rsalveti, interesting, what should I test apart from making sure the Ubuntu logo is bigger on boot ? :)
<rsalveti> om26er: that was the only change
<om26er> rsalveti, I guess that code only runs on device boot ? so if it boots then things are fine ?
<rsalveti> om26er: that code yeah
<rsalveti> om26er: you'll see a big difference on arale
<om26er> rsalveti, yeah, I noted
<imgbot> === IMAGE 188 DONE (finished: 20150430-18:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/188.changes ===
<ricmm> om26er_: as salveti said, the only binary that changed is the actual spinner program
<ricmm> which is different than usc itself
<ricmm> however, just making use the phone boots to unity and you can use apps and so on it means its fine
<rsalveti> sil2100: pmcgowan: ricmm: publishing silo 26
<sil2100> Did it pass sign-off? :)
<sil2100> Ah, it did
<ogra_> so whats left ?
<sil2100> I'm semi-EOD now so missed it
<pmcgowan> mterry, do you have a silo yet?
<sil2100> The wizard fix
<sil2100> But I don't see it in a silo yet
<sil2100> mterry: how far are you with the fix?
<mterry> sil2100, pmcgowan: no --- I thought I saw you guys putting it in a silo...
<mterry> sil2100, the fix is ready and top-approved.  a one-liner
<sil2100> Uh oh :)
<sil2100> mterry: do you ahve a moment to put in a request?
<mterry> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qmenumodel/nullify-state-variant/+merge/257902
<mterry> sil2100, ok...
<sil2100> mterry: if you're busy I can do that
<mterry> sil2100, in a meeting now, but will be done soon
<sil2100> mterry: ok, creating one then
<mterry> sil2100, ok thanks -- sorry I dropped the ball on that
<mterry> I thought I saw you folks talking about a silo with a few tiny fixes, including the crash one
 * mterry is not on top of things today
<robru> mterry: I'm afraid there are zero silos available.
<ogra_> kick one out then
<ogra_> we need it for RC
<mterry> robru, boo
<robru> ogra_: well I did two already, but then they filled up again. I'm not sure what others are freeable
<ogra_> just be evil (we will point people at you later)
<robru> oh heh, 26 just freed...
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> :)
<robru> mterry: k ^
<sil2100> Building the silo
<sil2100> ;)
 * mterry hugs robru
 * mterry also throws an arm around sil2100
<ogra_> and what about powerpc ?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: can you add the milestone for https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1450568 ? it's quite high as if a process holding a wakelock dies, the lock itself wasn't going away with the process
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450568 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Requests are not cleared if a client dies unexpectedly and drops from the bus" [Undecided,In progress]
<rsalveti> this fixes it, releases once the process that requested it goes away from the bus
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: fix already in a silo, testing, and waiting qa
<rsalveti> could be one of the reasons why a unity8 crash could end up draining the battery
<ogra_> +1
<rsalveti> *tested
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mterry: are you testing silo 26? :)
<sil2100> mterry: please switch it to tested whenever it's ready for QA sign-off
<sil2100> It's the only critical thing we need before kicking a new image
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any qa around?
<jibel> pmcgowan, qa is around
<pmcgowan> there he is
<pmcgowan> jibel, silo 16 has a wakelock fix if we want it
<pmcgowan> jibel, and rtm 0 4 and 5 all ready
<pmcgowan> jibel, what moves a silo from needs signoff to ready to test?
<jibel> pmcgowan, manual review
<jibel> essentially check the diff, changelog, bugs, and approved for a milestone
<pmcgowan> gotcha
<pmcgowan> jibel, what do you think about ubuntu 16, rsalveti  wanted to land it
<pmcgowan> probably more important for rtm really
<jibel> it's nice to have as long as it is not too invasive.
<pmcgowan> its a one liner when an app disappears
<pmcgowan> jibel, we could wait on vivid, ut get it out sooner in rtm
<pmcgowan> but
<sil2100> I want mterry's fix in vivid ASAP
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seems it requires a fresh flash
<pmcgowan> so not sure how we even test it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok I got it with just a wizard re-enable
<pmcgowan> sil2100, with the fix I cannot hang the wizard
<pmcgowan> without it I hung it in 4 tries
<pmcgowan> tested on 29
<pmcgowan> arale
<sil2100> Nice
<om26er_> pmcgowan, what are the steps I should try to reproduce. I was not able to reproduce the crash yesterday.
<sil2100> Ok, I say the silo is tested locally now, let's hand it over to QA
<om26er_> now I need to be able to reproduce it so that I can validate the silo
<pmcgowan> om26er_, I eneabled the wizard, change language continue back change language continue back etc
<pmcgowan> on te continue it hung for me
<pmcgowan> blank screen
<sil2100> om26er_: silo 26 ready for sign-off, pmcgowan can give you useful info :)
<pmcgowan> om26er_, but you  need to change the language
<om26er_> pmcgowan, aah, finally.
<om26er_> took me 8 language switches
<pmcgowan> om26er_, awesome
<om26er_> sil2100, any testplan to run ?
<pmcgowan> tedg, how do we test a change to qmenumodel per https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qmenumodel/nullify-state-variant/+merge/257902
<pmcgowan> om26er_, I would say verify indicators and settings still work properly
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: so silo rtm 6 is ready for QA
<om26er_> pmcgowan, silo 26 approved.
<pmcgowan> om26er_, woot
<pmcgowan> will land it and trigger a build
<om26er_> pmcgowan, do we know if bug 1446584 affects arale as well ?
<ubot5> bug 1446584 in Canonical System Image "[krillin] On airplane mode battery discharge more rapidly than with airplane mode off" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446584
<pmcgowan> om26er_, it does yes
<pmcgowan> om26er_, silo 16 and 30 are both battery related that are slated for rtm ota
<om26er_> pmcgowan, they are showing up as vivid silos, not RTM on the board.
<pmcgowan> om26er_, there are sios for both
<pmcgowan> om26er_, we wanted to stop landings for vivid though
<pmcgowan> unfortunately out of time
<pedronis> silo 4 is the rtm silo matching silo 30
<pedronis> if I understand things
<sil2100> Publishing
<sil2100> pmcgowan: once the silo migrates I'll kick a new image
<pmcgowan> sil2100, vg sir
<pmcgowan> I think we lock now
 * pmcgowan crosses fingers
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> then sil2100 will take care of it :-)
 * rsalveti gets back to the camera bug
<sil2100> :) Yeah, I'm still around
<sil2100> Ok, building the image
<sil2100> o/
 * sil2100 off now
<ricmm> o/
<sil2100> If anything, tomorrow there's a national holiday, so I'll be only around briefly
<sil2100> See you!
<imgbot> === IMAGE 189 building (started: 20150430-21:55) ===
<robru> bfiller_: no silos available, sorry
<robru> bfiller_: I'll send an email asking people to free any that aren't needed
<bfiller_> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller_: it's been tight all day. as soon as I free one, one more fills it up...
<robru> mzanetti: camako: are you guys using silo 0? I just noticed kgunn is on holiday
<camako> robru, kgunn put anpok in charge of it. Yes we are using it.
<robru> camako: ok thanks
<davidbarth> silo 003 good for qa, if you want to reclaim some more silos
<robru> davidbarth: thanks for moving that along!
<ogra_> imgbot, status 189 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-04-30 21:51:39 UTC, Finished: 2015-04-30 22:43:37 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/25965
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/189.changes
<ogra_> aha
<bfiller_> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 28
<bfiller_> robru: added a new package
<robru> bfiller_: sure, one sec.
<robru> bfiller_: ok done.
<bfiller_> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller_: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-01
<mvo> hey trainguards! I try to assign silo #68 for a small click fix that will needs to be SRUed but it won't let me assign a silo for hit, can someone help me?
<cjwatson> mvo: Looks like all Ubuntu silos are full right now
<cjwatson> mvo: BTW, the 5-a-day recipe limit you ran into at the sprint no longer exists
<mvo> cjwatson: \o/ thanks!
<mvo> cjwatson: oh, if all a full, could we add more to the system? or is that not a good idea?
<cjwatson> I'll leave that up to the landing team folks
<davmor2> mzanetti: so apparently you are the new Saviq, did he tell you that means everything is your fault now?
<davmor2> mzanetti: :D
<mzanetti> davmor2, I figured that by now, yes
<davmor2> mzanetti: well everything runs on top of unity so it has to be right, I mean below that it's all rsalveti 's fault obviously.  It all used to be ogra_ fault and will be again when the phone is snappified
<t1mp> what happened to the old Saviq then?
<pstolowski> t1mp, he switched teams to do some server stuff
<t1mp> okay. I didn't know
<Saviq> cihelp, any idea why neither https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027 or https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-qmltests/+merge/257835 get picked up by unity8-ci? unity-team not whitelisted or something?
<psivaa> Saviq: looking
<psivaa> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-qmltests/+merge/257835 has been picked up by ci right?
<psivaa> and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-qmltests/+merge/257835 says https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027 too, but waiting to be published
<psivaa> bad paste: should read http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-vivid-amd64-ci/828/console
<psivaa> 'tests/mocks/Ubuntu/Web/WebView.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<Saviq> psivaa, I've been running those manually
<psivaa> Saviq: According to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trigger-ci-on-stacks/42418/, the laste successful one is 1 hr and 40 mins ago and the next one is still in progress
<psivaa> i guess, your MP updates happened after the last successful run
<mzanetti> trainguards, hey, if I'd want to recruit tsdgeos to be an approved lander, what are the steps (except walking him through the process)?
<davmor2> mzanetti: and the millions in bribe money
<davmor2> mzanetti: don't forget that ;)
<mzanetti> davmor2, hmm... you mean I should get that, right?
<davmor2> mzanetti: no you have to bribe the landing team ;)  I don't think anyone is really around till robru is on anyway
<mzanetti> I guess I'll come back with that question on tuesday then :)
<Saviq> psivaa, so - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027 has commits newer than the last CI run and none in progress, let's see if it gets picked up
<psivaa> Saviq: it could take a couple of hours before this get picked up, there was one trigger-ci-on-stacks run started 25 mins ago, so we might need to wait for the next one
<Saviq> psivaa, I'll monitor it, but "a couple of hours" sounds like a lot when you're waiting for a CI run (that in itself takes 1½h) :)
<Saviq> and I could've sworn we don't have to wait that long normally
<davidbarth> hey trainguards, osomon and I just trying to see if there is a free silo for that oxide 1.7.7 build we'd like to release
<kenvandine> davmor2, think you'll be able to test my hotfix in silo 5 today?
<davmor2> kenvandine: I won't but somebody will :D
<kenvandine> ok, pat said most of you guys were out today and to bug you :)
<kenvandine> but if someone else will be able to, that's fine
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeah 005 is already in the list to test but I needed to clear image 31 first, I've just made a start on the list of silos for rtm yours is already in the list, there is myself alesage and ToyKeeper around today but I can't start anything I can't complete as I am off on Monday.
<davmor2> kenvandine: it will be done asap though
<kenvandine> davmor2, cool, thanks
<pmcgowan> davmor2, finally back on the net, so we are all good to go as I understand it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so there were a few issue that are already reported, the fixes you wanted in are in are working, there are still some issues obviously and the image is slightly more stable. I'm assuming that means it is good to go :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, caveats noted
<pmcgowan> we will fix the rest prior to the next update
<pmcgowan> it seems a great deal more stable to me here
<davmor2> pmcgowan: great is a stretch more stable certainly :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, hey rtm silo 2 is not supposed to land
<davmor2> pmcgowan: that's why I didn't test it :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, can we take it off the list then
<pmcgowan> thanks
<davmor2> np
<pmcgowan> davmor2, we will have one other for rtm to work around the boot loop issue
<davmor2> I think jibel just moved them all across as the next batch but gave me your list to actually work from
<robru> pmcgowan: sorry I'm a bit out of the loop, do we want to publish this rtm keyboard fix right now ^ ?
<robru> pmcgowan: and powerd is also listed as ready to publish for rtm
<pmcgowan> robru, yes those are ok
<robru> pmcgowan: thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan: right that's me done , there are some more critical silos but jibel and co will pick up where I left off I assume on Monday.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thanks man
<robru> mzanetti: yeah I can add tsdgeos as a lander, there's basically only 3 things: we'd give him some training (heh), then add him to lp team ~ci-train-users and then give him write access to the spreadsheet. Do you want to do that today?
<robru> rsalveti: what's going on with http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu/landing-027 ? been dirty for a week. can we free it?
<rsalveti> robru: question for tony actually
<robru> rsalveti: he doesn't seem to be around...
 * ogra_ sees him around
<ogra_> one table to the right :P
<robru> ogra_: tell him to get on IRC :-P
<ogra_> i think rsalveti just did
<mandel> rsalveti, can you back port the issue with the read only dir to rtm? the one that location service uses to store the settings
<mandel> rsalveti, I already have a back port for rtm with the other fixes
<rsalveti> mandel: yup, that's easy tod o
<rsalveti> mandel: is it ok with pmcgowan ?
<mandel> rsalveti, thx!
<mandel> pmcgowan, we need that fix for the indicator toggle, are you ok?
<rsalveti> mandel: because the question is just if we want to land it as a hotfix or not
<rsalveti> or if we should just wait
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, seems we want that too, is that the one to save state across reboot?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup
<pmcgowan> sure
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> will get a silo for it
<mandel> rsalveti, can we add the backport of the AP fix to that silo?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, which bug is that?
<rsalveti> mandel: sure
<rsalveti> letmelook
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425880 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "location settings doesn't persist upon reboot" [High,Fix released]
<mandel> rsalveti, I'm linking the bug to the branch and will fwd the mr to you
<rsalveti> mandel: alright
<pmcgowan> mandel, you ca use this bug for the silo it references all the others https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1450646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450646 in Canonical System Image "Location accuracy improvements" [Critical,In progress]
<mandel> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/back-port-1441619/+merge/258071
<mandel> rsalveti, sorry wrong mr
<mandel> rsalveti, one sec
<mandel> better => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/back-port-1441619/+merge/258072
<mandel> rsalveti, ^ sorry, I though I told lp to use the rtm branch but I did not.
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> mandel: I think this RTM branch is busted
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/rtm-14.09
<rsalveti> mandel: it's under the thomas-voss user
<rsalveti> and I don't think it has the latest version that is available in the rtm archive
<rsalveti> let me create another branch for it
<rsalveti> I think it's just better to sync the versions
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-02
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/webbrowser-app/no-change-rebuild-qt551/+merge/278928 still needed?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure not, it was even landed but Train/LP doesn't really know how to merge that empty MP
<Mirv> (or maybe I did a manual upload in December, I don't remember)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, should the branch just be deleted?
<Mirv> oSoMoN:  I marked it as merged for the revision it did get merged to, it seems http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/1293
<oSoMoN> Mirv, perfect, thanks!
<Mirv> so train handles everything but not marking the branch as merged
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, could anybody look at [1]? Nothing changed in trunk since last successful landing, so it's a bit puzzling why it ftbfs. [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-058-1-build/53/console
<Mirv> I guess no landing meeting today as sil away
<jibel> Mirv, no, the only tihng to discuss is rootfs build and silo 58 landing
<Mirv> jibel: ok
<jibel> Mirv, for 1 we need sil or ogra_ and 2 is in progress
<Mirv> jgdx: ok I've found something now that I'm a bit healthier. the lp:ubuntu-push/automatic branch is not based on the trunk and that's the likely cause for the problems. it at least misses all train changelog entries since last August
<Mirv> jgdx: so maybe it's just something that needs merging once in a while
<Mirv> jgdx: that's the only thing I've found so far, but I'm trying to make various hacks in the branch to see what could lead to success... the old changelog entry might lead it to fetch some old tarball from somewhere instead of creating new orig tarball or something
<jgdx> Mirv, I think the proper fix for that is to deprecate automatic in favor of running CI on trunk.
<Mirv> jgdx: ok it'd seem like syncing the changelog entries would fix the issue https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/31/console
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, let's do that
<Mirv> jgdx: whatever works the best for you, but if you start to run in to too many problems you could consider that. SDK team for example does use a staging branch from where they land single MP to trunk.
<Mirv> so it's not like you'd be the only one
<jgdx> Mirv, this is the change? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/sync-chlog/+merge/293514
<jgdx> Mirv, and then I'll need to merge that into silo 58, right?
<Mirv> jgdx: yes, that looks correct
<Mirv> jgdx: note that I did try two other things first but I doubt they mattered, so let's try with just that
<jibel> Mirv, I don't understand the status of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1241 . It has been approved and published and half landed
<jgdx> Mirv, could you give me a +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/sync-chlog/+merge/293514 ?
<Mirv> jibel: it looks like both were published (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/1/console) but account-polld was rebuilt after that
<jibel> Mirv, so should we reapprove?
<Mirv> jibel: seems so, and train wise this kind of method works just fine, republishing works
<morphis> Mirv, jibel: do we got an image build over the weekend?
<jibel> morphis, no, the rootfs fails to build because the password file changed
<morphis> oh
<morphis> jibel: which password file?
<jibel> morphis, and we should get bug 1575184 fixed first
<ubot5> bug 1575184 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "ubuntu-push is flooding dbus with NameOwnerChanged signals" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575184
<morphis> jibel: afaik that just landed
<jibel> morphis, it didn't the silo didn't even build
<morphis> hm, I saw a mail from citrain
<jibel> it's empty https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-058
<morphis> jibel: do we know why its not building?
<jibel> morphis, Mirv and jgdx are on it, some unmerged changes in trunk apparently
<morphis> I see
<jibel> morphis, and for the rootfs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257185922/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jibel> scroll down to the bottom
<jibel> There were changes to the password database,
<jibel> please adjust the values in the livecd-rootfs source in the file:
<morphis> ah
<jibel> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/00-uid-gid-fix.chroot_early
<morphis> looks like we got dhcpd as new one
<jgdx> Mirv, do you know where tarmac runs, and does it have a web view of some kind? I get nervous when it takes > 20 mins to merge automatic.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: when will we have triple-landings?
<morphis> jibel: so the dhcpd addition is fine as that is coming with us having ics-dhcp now installed
<morphis> jibel, Mirv: does any of you know if the livecd-rootfs fix from awe landed?
<jibel> morphis, it didn't
<morphis> hm
<jibel> morphis, we decided to wait until sil is back
<morphis> ok
<jibel> morphis, but it could land today
<jibel> morphis, didn't want to land on a Friday evening
<morphis> jibel: so what are we doing with the cahnge password file?
<jibel> morphis, we need sil or ogra_ or slangasek
<morphis> ok
<jibel> morphis, we could land the livecd rootfs change at the same time
<jibel> morphis, Lukasz is on vacations until Wed, ogra_ seems to be offline
<morphis> perfect ..
<ogra_> jibel, i'm around, sorry, didnt have time to check yet
<jibel> ogra_, np we need another silo before building a new image anyway. Otherwise the phone is barely usable
<ogra_> k
<jibel> ogra_, you usually respond instantaneously. Since you didn't I assumed you were offline :)
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> jgdx: did it merge yet? but no, no direct view to tarmac.
<jgdx> Mirv, no, it didn't
<Mirv> oSoMoN: later (a few weeks), we start with vivid+xenial and get xenial in better shape.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok
<jgdx> Mirv, and last time tarmac failed, it took two days to report back. Not sure we have that kind of time.
<Mirv> jgdx: what do you know about your CI system? I'm unfamiliar with the one that adds these [r=morphis] tags. I mean I could just merge it manually.
<Mirv> jgdx: if it doesn't break anything
<jgdx> Mirv, I know nothing about it.
<Mirv> jgdx: :)
<Mirv> jgdx: well, let's revert the automatic branch to rev 426 if there's any problem, but I doubt there is
<jgdx> Mirv, okay dokay
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, just try to rebuild your silo now
<jgdx> Mirv, building…
<Mirv> jgdx: same error I see
<ogra_> jibel, so looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257185922/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz ... the dhcpd user is wanted in the images ?
<jibel> morphis, ^
<ogra_> (seems like some postinst creates it)
<morphis> ogra_: yes, we're installing ics-dhcp now
<ogra_> ok
<morphis> to have dhclient and dhcpd
<ogra_> the daemon ?
<ogra_> interesting
<morphis> yes
<morphis> we need it for WiFi Direct support
<morphis> ogra_: but we're only running it on demand so the upstart job is set to manual
<ogra_> heh, wihle we'Re at at ... i somehow broke my wifi on the M10 ... by making a BLE mouse work
<jgdx> Mirv, --exclude=.bzr* --exclude=.git* and then “the modified files are:ubuntu-push/docs/example-server/.bzrignore […]”?
<morphis> ogra_: hah :-)
<morphis> ogra_: but the BLE mouse works now?
<ogra_> (as soon as i enable BT now i cant get any data through)
<ogra_> do you know any ways to reset that ?
<ogra_> morphis, i cant "unpair" it anymore ...
<morphis> ogra_: you can erase the BT state with rm -rf /var/lib/bluetooth/*
<morphis> then reboot
<morphis> but that will remove all stored state information for BT
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, iterating, please rebuild again
<jgdx> building…
<Mirv> jgdx: I was again able to start a build with my own branch, so it seems 2/3 of the changes I did were actually needed..
<Mirv> jgdx: it's working!
<jgdx> Mirv, don't jinx it!!11
<ogra_> as soon as BT is enabled and the mouse is powered it connects ...
<ogra_> ah, thanks !
<ogra_> /bin/echo -e 'scan on\ndiscoverable on\nagent on\ndefault-agent\npairable on\npair E2:5D:E0:E7:46:00\nquit'|bluetoothctl
<ogra_> thats what i used ...
<ogra_> microsoft designer mouse ...
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, did sil not upload the livecd-rootfs change for NM last week ?
<jibel> ogra_, he didn't
 * ogra_ still sees the olf livecd-rootfs in the overlay
<ogra_> *old
<jibel> ogra_, we could merge it today, it's in silo 52 or you prefer to wait for lukasz?
<jibel> silo 42*
<jibel> I'll approve it, there is not much to test
<Mirv> jgdx: it's building. BUT. the build is failing on vivid.
<Mirv> jgdx: succeeding on xenial.
<Mirv> jgdx: and over there you have something that unfortunately doesn't look any less mysterious at first sight than your previous problem... what on earth is that "cp: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/=>’: No such file or directory"
<jgdx> Mirv, where do you see that? What's the failure
<Mirv> jgdx: in your silo, expanding the lines https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-058/+packages
<Mirv> jgdx: some test failures also on xenial. it's like the world would have exploded between your last landing in March and now. since your new landing is as simple as it is...
<jgdx> Mirv, some of the tests have always been flaky
<jgdx> but yeah, this is worse than usual
<jgdx> Mirv, Samuele, who previously worked on u-p, will take a look later today. I'm no deb packaging expert, so I can't effectively debug the debian/tmp issue, but will take a look at making the tests less flaky.
<jgdx> … will also try to escalate this issue a bit
<Mirv> jgdx: it's as if a file named "=>" would be tried to be installed
<Mirv> jgdx: well, it seems in ubuntu-push-client.install there is a line "usr/bin/ubuntu-push => /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client" which is then probably erronous or some new feature that was not available in vivid
<Mirv> jgdx: I just have zero idea how the 0310.2 was able to build and publish in March with all that stuff
<jgdx> Mirv, yeah, how to rationally explain that?
<Mirv> jgdx: well, I guess it's not wrong then but maybe there's a new hidden problem elsewhere so that after build the files are not where they should be. I mean, checking the source https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6201985/+listing-archive-extra it also had ">=" lines in .install files and the overlay can't regress like that to not support the synta
<Mirv> x so it must be something else
<jgdx> Mirv, builds fine on xenial+stable overlay btw
<jgdx> scratch that for now, I have pending updates.
<jgdx> Mirv, xenial+overlay builds fine. Are there any special parameters to those LP builds? If only I could reproduce locally
<jibel> renatu, silo 1 re-approved
<Mirv> jgdx: the only special ones are the custom lines in debian/rules
<renatu> jibel, thanks
<Mirv> jgdx: override_dh_auto_build for building and override_dh_auto_test  for running the tests
<Mirv> jgdx: usually you can think of dh_auto_build as "make" and dh_auto_test as "make check", but there might be more to it
<Mirv> especially as build system golang is used
<jgdx> Mirv, so it's substantially different from my running $ bzr bd
<Mirv> jgdx: no, not of couse since bzr bd runs the debian packaging so it's exactly the same. then the differences only come down to system environment between builders (only install compiler and minimum amount of build dependencies) and your machine (full desktop machine)
<alexabreu> trainguards could you publish silo 29? I am not authorized bc of package changes
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, thx. Will set up a lxc and do some digging
<ogra_> jibel: i just uploaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/16188132/ to the overlay ... tell me if there are still issues with the next build
<jgdx> s/lxc/schroot
<Mirv> alexabreu: done.
<alexabreu> Mirv, thank you :)
<jgdx> Mirv, u-p builds fine on a minimal xenial chroot. Is this infra?
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, could the build env in silo 58 be bad? Is there a way to reset it?
<dobey> jgdx: does your chroot use -proposed?
<dobey> jgdx: and why does it fail on all archs on vivid?
<jgdx> dobey, hey i'm asking the questions here
<jgdx> chroot does not use proposed
<jgdx> dobey, that's what we're trying to figure out
<dobey> jgdx: silo has proposed, and the stable-phone-ovrlay ppa
<dobey> but i'm not sure proposed is the issue here, given all the archs fail on vivid
<jgdx> dobey, on vivid there's that funky cp: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/=>’: No such file or directory error
<jgdx> I'm building a vivid chroot to repro
<dobey> jgdx: oh that looks like a bug in debian/*.install or something
<dobey> or maybe in debian/rules
<om26er> trainguards Hi! I see there are 147 updates since last upgrade. Can we make an exception and publish a new image today ?
<om26er> (rc-proposed)
<charles> ondra, any news on https://trello.com/c/gzf3hdwh/3111-1299-ubuntu-landing-035-indicator-display-charles-ondra ?
<jibel> om26er, it doesn't build and don't want to build one before silo 58 lands
<om26er> jibel, silo 58, hmm, I have that on my desktop as well. Probably related to Libertine ?
<jibel> om26er, I doubt you have silo 58 on your desktop it fails to build.
<jibel> om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/058
<om26er> jibel, I added it a week ago following[1] and at that time it had libertine in it. I see now it has ubuntu-push.[1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, ^you might want to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine the ppa part is obsolete now.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ok, thanks for the reminder.
<jgdx> dobey, right, how would I create a proposed chroot? I can't get the build to fail on vivid+overlay
<dobey> jgdx: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and for all the xenial-updates entries, copy them and replace xenial-updates with xenial-proposed
<Mirv> jgdx: 058 seems normal by all accounts. if you were testing xenial, note that amd64 did pass but armhf and i386 failed (could be retried). if you were testing vivid-proposed, then that's still a big question mark.
<Mirv> om26er: there's a problem with image build, that's why there are many updates since last image build that was last week
<om26er> Mirv, thanks, I will wait for things to settle, for now 'apt upgrade' will do :)
<Mirv> jgdx: also the same failures happened in my test silo 023
<Mirv> jgdx: ok you should probably really consult the packager of the package but if you take the two changes at the bottom: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-push/test_ignore_file_removal/+merge/293511 (.install files) also vivid seems to compile. it seems the usr/bin/ubuntu-push and usr/bin/dev files are already there so they can be just "included". I don't know if they the intended symlinks
<Mirv> or what, and what exactly got broken but the ">= /usr/bin/..." parts seem unneeded.
<Mirv> jgdx: and the xenial errors seem a bit flaky at least.
<jgdx> Mirv, they are flaky and I've asked Samuele to look at why those test fail like that. IIRC he fixed them once, maybe he can fix them twice.
<jgdx> Mirv, and as for consulting the packager, I'm trying but no one's answering right now.
<slangasek> jibel: sorry, you highlighted me but I don't have the context. what do you need? "change password file"?
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, then just take the two .install files changes from my MP and include them in your silo, build and check the end results after a hopefully successful build(s)
<jibel> slangasek, that's fine, ogra_ took care of it. touch image faied to build because the password file changed.
<slangasek> o
<slangasek> ok
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, let's try that
<jgdx> Mirv, from r430 and r429, right?
<Mirv> jgdx: yes, but maybe easier just staring at the bottom of the MP page and apply manually just those two
<Mirv> and ignore the debian/rules changes
<charles> ondra, any news on https://trello.com/c/gzf3hdwh/3111-1299-ubuntu-landing-035-indicator-display-charles-ondra ?
<jgdx> Mirv, yeah, will do it manually
<dobey> jgdx: you just need to remove the "=>" in the .install files
<dobey> jgdx: i think you still want "dev" to be installed as ubuntu-push-dev-server and "ubuntu-push" to be installed as /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client
<dobey> err
<dobey> Mirv: ^^
<Mirv> dobey: the thing is that something is already installed as those two files even after removing the >=, so maybe it's the build environment handling that manually. I'm just debugging by staring at vivid PPA error messages.
<dobey> Mirv: that MP of yours is just all wrong :)
<Mirv> dobey: it's not MP but a hack testing ground
<Mirv> to get vivid building
<Mirv> dobey: I was wondering what was wrong with the ">=" syntax and tested making the symlink manually, then noticed I couldn't create symlinks because the files were already there, etc
<dobey> i don't understand why => is there at all
<Mirv> dobey: and source/format is supposed to not be included in train packages so that was needed to be removed too to fix the earlier build failure we got before getting these
<Mirv> dobey: yes, and apparently the packager is not reachable for comment right now
<dobey> the source/format is fine
<Mirv> dobey: it's not, since it failed to build before removing it due to train failing to create the source package
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-058-1-build/54/console
<dobey> Mirv: but it's impossible to see the output file from /tmp/ in jenkins
<dobey> Mirv: that sounds to me like the source/format is a scapegoat :)
<fginther> renatu, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/indicator-datetime/notify-missing-alarm/+merge/292270 is still failing after adding the overlay ppa. However, this project is being built against wily, should it be vivid instead?
<Mirv> dobey: if you want to delay the release further feel free to uncommit the source/format removal and find the real cause for train not being able to upload packages to the PPA :)
<Mirv> dobey: sure I'd be interested in knowing what an earth suddenly start the complaints about .bzrignore/.gitignore under a subdir while it just used to work before
<renatu> charles, tedg ^^^
<dobey> Mirv: well when did it get added? there have clearly been releases of ubuntu-push before
<renatu> fginther, I am not the maintainer of this project,  but  I believe that charles or tedg  cal answer that
<Mirv> dobey: there's 0 delta between successful March release of ubuntu-push and this that failed today in multiple ways, including train not being able to build a source package and install phase failing on vivid
<jgdx> Mirv, should I continue with the changes to .install files? Do we know what creates the correctly named binaries?
<Mirv> jgdx: I'd build them, install the vivid versions and check manually what the ls -l /usr/bin/ubuntu-push is
<Mirv> jgdx: no idea, it's not the packaging doing anything, it's the ubuntu-push's own build system
<Mirv> when the packaging comes into the picture the files are already there
<Mirv> (...nowadays?)
<jgdx> okay :)
<Mirv> jgdx: the whole problem set of ubuntu-push you've faced today is... weird. since vivid is stale, nothing changes there and now multiple problems. I could see train having changed mandating the source build issues, but no idea about this last problem.
<jgdx> Mirv, go/nogo? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/fix-dot-install/+merge/293538
<Mirv> jgdx: the automatic branch already has the format removal, otherwise ok
<Mirv> and probably it doesn't hurt
<jgdx> merges cleanly locally, so let's try
<Mirv> ok
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks for everything so far. Goes for you too dobey
<jgdx> Mirv, built on vivid now
<jgdx> and on xenial, at least for amd64
<dobey> :(
<dobey> the .install changes are wrong
<dobey> jgdx: maybe it needs to be "debian/tmp/usr/bin/ubuntu-push /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client"
<dobey> and similarly for the dev thing
<dobey> "debian/tmp/dev /usr/bin/ubuntu-push-dev-server"
<jgdx> dobey, so the binary's going to be installed incorrectly/not at all
<dobey> jgdx: incorrectly according to that MP
<jgdx> confirmed, okay, let's try dropping the => ?
<dobey> jgdx: that might work, but i'm not entirely sure
<dobey> if not, i think you need to prefix each line with debian/tmp/
<jgdx> dobey, it moves the binary to the correct folder, but does not rename it
<dobey> ah, maybe that's why the => was needed. hmm
<dobey> maybe it would be better to mv things in debian/rules instead then. hmm
<pmcgowan> jgdx, dobey you guys have the push thing under control?
<jibel> slangasek, can you disable automated builds of ubuntu-touch/vivid ? Next image will be broken.
<jibel> pmcgowan, ^ until we have a fix for ubuntu-push
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> jibel, no solution yet I guess then
<jibel> pmcgowan, there is a solution, but there are still issues with the packaging in vivid
<pmcgowan> jibel, ?
<jibel> pmcgowan, whne I install the silo I've files installed under /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/ubuntu-app-launch/push-helper
<jibel> it doesn't look right
<jibel> this is the whole name of the directory, like a variable substitution didn't happen
<pmcgowan> thats odd and seem unrelated to the changes
<jibel> pmcgowan, I compared to previous version and it is definitely not there.
<jibel> so something changed in the build
<pmcgowan> maybe kenvandine can look at it
<kenvandine> odd
<kenvandine> that is a common convention, and should work
<kenvandine> oh... wait is that in the .install file?
<kenvandine> jibel, ^^
<kenvandine> i guess that's before the .install actually
<kenvandine> something is setting the install path without evaluating the variable
<kenvandine> jibel, got a link to the build?
<pmcgowan> this? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1343
<jibel> kenvandine, this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/058
<kenvandine> -rw-r--r-- root/root        47 2016-05-02 15:20 ./usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/ubuntu-app-launch/push-helper/exec-tool
<kenvandine> ugh
<slangasek> jibel: ubuntu-touch/vivid> disabled... though that really shouldn't be necessary?
<dobey> jibel: next image will be broken how?
<dobey> jibel: it's already broken in the overlay ppa?
<jibel> dobey, yes if you update all the packages. dbus flooded with NameOwnerChanged signals
<jibel> the device becomes unresponsive, and lot a things start crashing (scopes, unity8, ...)
<jibel> slangasek, thanks
<dobey> jibel: all signals for the same dbus name?
<jibel> dobey, this is bug 1575184
<ubot5> bug 1575184 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "ubuntu-push is flooding dbus with NameOwnerChanged signals" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575184
<slangasek> jibel: so why turning the build on and off instead of just letting it build and be broken?  We're not hurting for build capacity, and broken images should be trapped farther down the line because we don't always know in advance they're broken
<dobey> oh hmm
<jibel> slangasek, it'll also break CI
<jibel> and be a major problem for everyone trying to land something
<slangasek> why does the CI depend on the latest image being good, instead of the CI *blocking* an image that isn't good?
<dobey> well the package shouldn't have landed
<jibel> right, and we have nothing to block an rc-proposed image
<dobey> so i guess the real question is, why did QA not block it?
<jibel> exactly, I'll have an answer.
<jibel> the other option is to revert nm 1.2 ...
<ogra_> if your build fails it wont end up in rc-proposed
<ogra_> (obviously)
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> oh, nm 1.2 is what broke the world
<dobey> err, or gdbus
<ogra_> is that due to the missing changes in livecd-rootfs ?
<ogra_> (the dropping of the pkcon and NM hacks)
<dobey> not sure what hack you mean, but i don't think so
<dobey> appears dbus-glib was happy with lowercase "state" but gdbus (which nm 1.2 uses) isn't
<dobey> but that doesn't explain the build issues
<ogra_> dobey: there are some hacks in livecd-rootfs that put a policykit file in place for NM and also mangle NMs dbus config
<ogra_> they were supposed to be removed when the new nm lands
<dobey> ogra_: ah. that could be related, but if the string case on the property matters here, i guess it won't fix things
<dobey> ogra_: since new nm is landed though, perhaps we could first drop those bits and test to see if it helps?
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/45-add-sudo-group-nm.chroot
<dobey> hmm, i guess not having those changes won't fix the issue at hand
<morphis> ogra_: the property case is relevant
<morphis> the integration of gdbus in nm got more strict
<morphis> jgdx: do you got the silo setup for the ubuntu-push fix?
<jgdx> morphis, yeah, but it's not building
<morphis> why that?
<jgdx> dh-exec fails to move a file on vivid
<morphis> jgdx: in the silo it looks like it has builded
<jgdx> morphis, it built when we dropped the dh_exec rename, but we then had binaries in the wrong locations
<jgdx> with the wrong names
<morphis> jgdx: any idea why this all happened? how did you land ubuntu-push before?
<jgdx> morphis, absolutely no idea and when we landed u-p in march there was nothing to it
<pmcgowan> morphis, jgdx it worked when built locally by kenvandine and dobey
<pmcgowan> seems something wrong in the overlay?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I've built u-p locally in every configuration (vivid-proposed, vivid, xenial, xenial-proposed) without issue
<jgdx> i've built it on vivid+overlay too
<jgdx> maybe the train's outta whack
<kenvandine> i'm working on setting up sbuild for vivid-armhf + overlay
<kenvandine> to try it in sbuild
<jgdx> kenvandine, thx
<pmcgowan> jgdx, why did you need to change the install file?
<dobey> pmcgowan: no, not the overlay
<pmcgowan> dobey, oh sorry whats the theory?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, to test a theory of Mirv's
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i don't think we have a theory yet
<dobey> pmcgowan: solar flares?
<kenvandine> i'm trying to match the build env of the ppa with sbuild
<kenvandine> to see
<jgdx> kenvandine, here's the vivid build failure from 2 secs ago: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257565248/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-push_0.68+15.04.20160502.4-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> cjwatson: ^^ did anything change in launchpad builder configs recently that would screw with dh-exec on vivid silo builds perhaps?
<kenvandine> i haven't seen that failure yet
<jgdx> cp -a debian/tmp/=> debian/ubuntu-push-client//usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client/
<dobey> jgdx: you dropped the dotinstall mp?
<jgdx> dobey, yeah, didn't get anywhere
<kenvandine> jgdx, earlier the package was building in the ppa just installing the helper in the wrong path
<dobey> yeah, when i built locally i realized that was unrelated to whatever is going on
<jgdx> kenvandine, not just the helper, the u-p binary as well
<dobey> and since we shouldn't land things direct to trunk there, figured i'd comment and disapprove it :)
<kenvandine> so this isn't right? /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push
<dobey> kenvandine: no
<jgdx> no, needs to be …/ubuntu-push-client
<kenvandine> ok, i'm not even thinking about that yet
<kenvandine> this is what has me freaking out /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/ubuntu-app-launch/push-helper/exec-tool
<dobey> kenvandine: don't freak out about that
<dobey> kenvandine: it's the same issue
<kenvandine> lets hope :)
<dobey> ie, a problem with dh-exec
<kenvandine> ./usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client
<kenvandine> is what i get locally
<kenvandine> so both are good locally
<dobey> yes
<kenvandine> but dh-exec with sbuild for arch=armhf
<kenvandine> i think specifically
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's failing on all archs
<kenvandine> the amd64 build was fine
<dobey> no
<kenvandine> in the ppa
<jgdx> on vivid all arch, Ken
<dobey> the amd64 build is the fialure that jgdx just linked :)
<dobey> failure
<kenvandine> oh... right
<kenvandine> ignore me :)
<kenvandine> i had downloaded the deb to check earlier
<dobey> yeah, that was when the hack MP was also in the silo, and had the wrong paths
<jgdx> so reading [1] makes me think that the .install file is altered or misinterpreted somehow [1] http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/dh-exec-install.1.html
<jgdx> cp -a debian/tmp/=> should really be cp -a debian/temp/ubuntu-push
<jgdx> s/temp/tmp
<dobey> well, and usr/bin/ubuntu-push
<dobey> not just ubuntu-push
<jgdx> right
<dobey> the issue is that it seems dh-exec is not being run at all
<dobey> but why, i have no idea
<jgdx> according to the doc, this is dh-exec's internal implementation of => at work
<jgdx> it uses debian/tmp as a temporary folder to do the rename
<jgdx> so, we should try to build some deb on vivid that utilizes =>
<dobey> jgdx: debian/tmp/ is where files are installed to when you have multiple binary packages defined
<jgdx> hm okay
<dobey> jgdx: add "export DH_VERBOSE=1" to debian/rules in a second MP, and rebuild with that, to test. should spew a lot more info in the log
<dobey> maybe then we can see what is (or rather, is not) happening
<jgdx> i'm really off now, can you possibly do it?
<jgdx> or kenvandine ^?
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ can you do that?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> dobey, jgdx: building
<dobey> i'm busy trying to fix purchasing stuffs :)
<kenvandine> dobey, jgdx: i have a workaround (hack) that i think will fix it
<kenvandine> building in the ppa now
<dobey> kenvandine: what hack?
<kenvandine> +	mkdir -p debian/tmp/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/
<kenvandine> +	mv debian/tmp/usr/bin/ubuntu-push debian/tmp/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client
<kenvandine> in debian/rules
<kenvandine> these hacks used to be pretty common back in the day :)
<dobey> kenvandine: that doesn't fix the problem though
<kenvandine> i think it does
<kenvandine> that and a change to the .install file
<dobey> kenvandine: well, you can drop the => and just list the file, but then you have the ${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH} issue because dh-exec isn't running
<kenvandine> no, that still runs
<dobey> really?!
<kenvandine> just wait 5 minutes for the ppa build :)
 * dobey looks for a bottle of rum and finds a barren shelf
<dobey> kenvandine: i doubt it'll work :)
<kenvandine> so little faith
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-push/verbose/+merge/293562
<dobey> one faith is enough.
<kenvandine> dobey, i think it worked... now we need the same fix for ubuntu-push-dev-server
<kenvandine> it got further :)
<dobey> well sure it got further
<dobey> but i was right :)
<dobey> 	cp -a ./debian/exec-tool debian/ubuntu-push-client//usr/lib/\${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/ubuntu-app-launch/push-helper/
<dobey> let it be known that kenvandine owes me rum
<kenvandine> wtf!
<kenvandine> but it was still using dh-exec
<kenvandine> maybe we should kill dh-exec in here :)
<dobey> well it's not using dh-exec, obviously
<dobey> but why
<dobey> well if golang wasn't insane, we wouldn't need dh-exec there i guess
<kenvandine> that was my next question... why are we using it
<dobey> but yeah, either need dh-exec, or scripting in override_dh_install
<kenvandine> all my years of packaging and i've never needed it
<dobey> kenvandine: you're used to build syztems that make sense for system integration
<kenvandine> indeed
<dobey> golang is the hipster kid sitting on a front porch of an abandoned house in detroit, shouting at pigeons to get off the lawn
<kenvandine> lol
<cjwatson> dobey: basically any time people blame the builders, they're wrong, and it's not a builder change here :)
<dobey> cjwatson: wasn't blaming. just trying to figure wtf is going on that would cause a package with no changes to debian/ which built fine 6 weeks ago, to not build fine today
<cjwatson> dobey: the problem is that this source package uses format 1.0, and that source format doesn't preserve the executable bit on files added by the .diff.gz.  The two possible fixes are (a) switch to source format 3.0 (quilt) or (b) add chmod +x debian/whatever.install in debian/rules before dh_install is called
<cjwatson> dobey: I bet the previous version of the package came out as 3.0 (quilt), i.e. with a .debian.tar.gz or similar
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah, ok that makes sense
<dobey> so it's the removal of debian/source which broke it
<dobey> kenvandine, Mirv: ^^
<cjwatson> it was removed?  er, yeah, that would very much do it :)
<cjwatson> that sounds like pointing gun at own foot territory
<dobey> yeah, something about "packages in ci train shouldn't do that"
<cjwatson> sigh
<dobey> which to me is wrong
<cjwatson> I agree with you; that is a ridiculous policy :)
<cjwatson> perfectly reasonable to use features of 3.0 (quilt), even if you aren't actually using any quilt patches
<dobey> but anyway, it's quite late for you, and high time for me to go to the pub :)
<dobey> indeed
<Guest_86446> Allah is doing
<Guest_86446> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_86446> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_86446> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_86446> planets are not doing Allah is doing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-03
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: sil2100 away on Friday, Mirv sick leave but occasionally around, robru sprinting in Texas
<Mirv> dobey: cjwatson: kenvandine: yeah so it was not just because train packages don't tend to have debian/source, but the train refused to build a source tarball (for some reason) when it was kept, so it was not able to upload the package to PPA. that was the problem before getting to the build/install problems.
<Mirv> dobey: cjwatson: kenvandine: the first problem might easily be caused by changes in train, and then finally with your finding we'd have the explanation for the second problem..
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: sil2100 away, Mirv sick leave but occasionally around, robru sprinting in Texas
<Mirv> the sick leave part was technically correct yesterday but it seems unfortunately that it will hold true today again
<morphis> Mirv: ping
<morphis> robru: ping
<cjwatson> Mirv: the "for some reason" really needs to be investigated in more detail IMO; having debian/source/format should be considered standard practice nowadays
<Saviq> jibel, I forgot today is a holiday here and in the UK, probably makes sense to move our meeting to tomorrow
<seb128> Saviq, are you off by one day? yesterday was an uk holiday afaik but not today
<Saviq> seb128, I might be, there is a holiday here, though ;)
<Saviq> jibel, ↑
<jibel> Saviq, np, next week then
<jibel> Saviq, I'll be off Thursday and Friday and I cannot do it tomorrow
<Saviq> jibel, ack
<jibel> rhuddie, ^
<Saviq> sry
<Mirv> cjwatson: it's probably the creation of the orig tarball that has changed that doesn't anymore like .bzrignore/.gitignore files that are lower than / of the source tree: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-058-1-build/54/console
<Mirv> so it's mostly ubuntu-push specific special case
<Mirv> it first excludes them and then notices they are "local changes"
<Mirv> I'll ping robert when I'm both back and robert is also available
<cjwatson> Mirv: Ah, yeah, that does seem like a plausible kind of ci-train bug
<jgdx> Mirv, hey, what's the latest? :) I see the quilt 3.0 patch didn't fix it?
<Mirv> jgdx: sorry I'm on sick leave today and have about 1h now in which I need to clean stuff and eat, I can't work on that. check with morphis he did some build(s). from what I've quickly viewed if the quilt still gives problems to train (like yesterday), the solution is to keep the removal of it, .install files as unchanged and add chmod +x debian/*.install in debian/rules
<morphis> Mirv: thanks, I think we're close to get this fixed
<morphis> will work with jgdx to finish this thign :-)
<mzanetti> jibel, hey, on silo 69. it failed the auto signoff because of this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-069/excuses.html
<mzanetti> jibel, it's the same tests that pass on ubuntu-ui-toolkit but not on ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles. bzoltan said this happens frequently for uitk.
<mzanetti> jibel, however, in order to rerun this, we'd need pitti to trigger it because of some bug in the system and I can't reach him atm
<mzanetti> jibel, tl;dr: IMO you could start with QA-ing this
<mzanetti> I'll try to get autopkgtests retriggered asap
<jibel> mzanetti, okay
<cjwatson> Mirv: FWIW I believe the ci-train bug is in tools/buildpackage.sh, which does --exclude='.bzr*' --exclude='.git*' when building the orig.tar
<cjwatson> it'll need to do that only at the top level somehow
<cjwatson> or if that's too fiddly (I'm not quite sure how to do it ...), switch to just --exclude=.bzr --exclude=.git and accept that ignore files will end up in the tarball, which wouldn't be terrible
<jgdx> morphis, ^ my bad, kicked off another
<morphis> jgdx: ok
<morphis> jgdx: updated https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1361
<morphis> so it has test plan etc.
<jgdx> thx
<jgdx> morphis, argh, that one flaky test failed ^ we have a patch for it, but it's a rather impactful change
<morphis> jgdx: hm, can we just disable it?
<jgdx> morphis, maybe, but let's try another build first?
<jgdx> whatever you want, really, your silo :p
<morphis> jgdx: hahaha :-)
<jgdx> I'm going to prepare a branch disabling it while we try again, ok?
<jgdx> morphis, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-push/lp1577723-skiptest/+merge/293606
<morphis> ok
<jgdx> though seems the http13 tests have started failing
<morphis> wonderful
<morphis> jgdx: sounds like all those tests are not very stable
<jgdx> morphis, those tests are just copy pasted from the golang go-http repo
<morphis> why that?
<jgdx> morphis, wish I knew
<morphis> :-)
<morphis> jgdx: who developed ubuntu-push intially?
<jgdx> I think it just always existed
<cjwatson> It was John Lenton and Samuele Pedroni
<cjwatson> AIUI
<cjwatson> Only goes back to 2014!  Not that old :)
<morphis> :-)
<morphis> jgdx: I would say for the current situation we can disable them and bring them back afterwards
<morphis> otherwise we just loose more and more time
<morphis> jibel: ^^
<jibel> morphis, what do they test?
<morphis> jgdx: ^^
<jgdx> pedronis | Chipaca ^^
<jibel> hopefully it only goes back to 2014 so they won't have anyone else to ping :)
<jgdx> jibel, they prob test the go http client library because they use it heavily. And it did uncover a bug in go itself some time back
<jgdx> why idk
<jibel> jgdx, I don't know the details but it should be tested in go itself, push seesm like the wrong place. But there is probably a good reason
<jibel> jgdx, anyway the change is still just state -> State?
<jgdx> ++
<jgdx> jibel, some packaging fixes and disabling a test which will require a fix that we cannot include for OTA11
<jgdx> jibel,  see bug 1577723
<ubot5> bug 1577723 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "Postal message order is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577723
<jibel> jgdx, can you skip this test and move on
<morphis> jibel: afaik the http tests are now failing
<jibel> morphis, all of them?
<morphis> jgdx can comment on that
<jgdx> well, this run was very green, one failure on armhf, not related to http
<jgdx> all green on vivid, one singular test failure on xenial armhf
 * ogra_ glares at the last ubuntu-pd image build failure mail ... 
<ogra_> why the heck is it installing ltsp-server by default ?!?
<ogra_> oh, thats even in the builder chroot before it calls live-build
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ping
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hi
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi. I'm testing silo 31
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: It crashes when the german layout is selected
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: At least, the app opens and closes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: What crashes?  The X app?  And strange since that is one of keyboard layouts I tried:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I first tested Spanish and it worked fine. Then added German, and didn't work.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I thought it was because two layouts were selected, but I removed Spanish. And then German.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: If no layout is selected, apps open again fine.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Are all X apps affected by this?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: gedit and LibreOffice
<rvr> Those are the ones I'm using to check
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So you select the keyboard first in System Settings, put German layout on top, and then try to start the X app, right?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, I'll try to reproduce when I get to my office where my test phone is.  Thanks for letting me know.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Apps closes when I select another layout and go back to it
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: You are using the Puritine click too, right?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Could you also look in ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_gedit_0.0.log and see if anything of note is in it?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you have time.  I can try to look later.
<jgdx> rvr, okay, we have testable vpn servers for almost all of the auth schemes
<jgdx> rvr, pete-woods has instructions for testing cert+pass, and cert-only will be done against canonical's company vpn
<rvr> jgdx: Wee!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmmm
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm using latest rc-proposed image
<jgdx> rvr, note there is no way of testing Static key auth right now, so we're hoping QA can be of help here (either compromising testing or help us find some server that let us test it)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I guess I was meaning how are you getting the X apps on the device?  They are not in rc-proposed by default.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: They are in frieza
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh Frieza, nevermind
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm still in the N4 mindset:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200922/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, got it.  Definitely an Xmir crash.  I'll look into today.  Thanks!
<jibel> jgdx, approved
<jgdx> thx jibel
<morphis> jibel, jgdx: awesome!
<jibel> morphis, thanks for your help, that was a tough one
<jibel> morphis, once it's published we'll rebuild an image
<morphis> jibel: can't wait for that to happen :-)
<morphis> jibel: indeed, but thankfully we got it solved :-)
<jibel> morphis, jgdx you can publish or need a train guard?
<jgdx> jibel, I don't know how.
<morphis> jibel: its not a main package, right?
<dobey> morphis: it doesn't matter because it's only going to the PPA
<dobey> anyone can publish
<morphis> ok
<morphis> jibel, jgdx: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-055-2-publish/10/
<jgdx> nice
<ogra_> jibel, morphis, what about the livecd-rootfs bits (they are still sitting on my disk)
<jibel> ogra_, can you upload the changes?
<morphis> jibel: afaik ogra_ wanted a build with his previous password db changes first
<ogra_> jibel, sure, i was just waiting for a "go" from someone
<dobey> well, since there debian/ changes, you probably need kenvandine or someone to publish with an ack on the pkg changes
<ogra_> morphis, well, the NM dropping wont cause any build issues so it can land ...
<morphis> ogra_: OK
<ogra_> (you will at most have runtime issues)
<morphis> :-)
<morphis> lets hope we don't get htem
<charles> ondra, ToyKeeper, any news on that adb crash?
<ondra> charles hi
<ondra> sorry jus saw it
<ondra> charles we had day off here
<kenvandine> alesage_, i just replied to your comment on the trello card for silo 59
<ondra> charles what devices is crashing on?
<kenvandine> alesage_, i think your problem there was the same issue you had with my silo, but shouldn't be an issue now since we've had images built since then
<kenvandine> alesage_, so should be unblocked
<renatu> ubuntu-qa, Hey guys silo 9 is ready to review:  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1362, and it is target to ota11
<jgdx> rvr, hey, what's the status of https://trello.com/c/9ufZ0bTi/3124-1314-ubuntu-landing-008-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx ?
<charles> ondra, [04:05:37] <ToyKeeper> charles: It was krillin rc-proposed 321 and arale rc-proposed 313.
<charles> ondra, [04:07:14] -*- ToyKeeper tries it again with 323+315.
<charles> ondra, I got the crash only once, on krillin rc-proposed 323
<rvr> jgdx: Still need the VPN instructions :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, can you abide? ^ :)
<jibel> ogra_, ubuntu-push is in the overlay. can you build an image?
<jgdx> pete-woods, provide rather
<ogra_> jibel, once livecd-rootfs is published
<pete-woods> jgdx: okay, will start yanking the stuff out of the .ovpn file
<jgdx> thx
<ondra> charles and any steps to reproduce or just to plug cable?
<alesage_> kenvandine, ack
<pete-woods> jgdx: I've put the split files in here: http://people.canonical.com/~pete/vpn/vpn-credentials.tar.gz
<pete-woods> user/pass = testuser/testpassword
<ogra_> grmpf ...
<ogra_> slangasek, did you change the crontab on nusakan ?
 * ogra_ notes the vivid snappy builds are gone from it
<ogra_> jibel, your image build is running
<oSoMoN> jgdx, jibel pointed out that automated tests are failed for silo 8, do you know what’s up with that?
<jgdx> pete-woods, is that also for rvr ?
<jgdx> oSoMoN, checking
<oSoMoN> renatu, what’s the status of the new calendar-app release you’re preparing?
<pete-woods> jgdx whoever needs to test it
<pete-woods> jgdx I haven't had to to check it works at this end
<pete-woods> but this is the same thing I did last time
<pete-woods> you have to poke through the config file and map the entries to settings in the UI
<pete-woods> and obviously set the various certificates and user/pass
<jibel> ogra_, thanks
<jgdx> oSoMoN, jibel: failures are in unity8 tests that should be unrelated to my changes. Any way to re-run them?
<jibel> jgdx, if you go to the excuses page there is an icon to re-run the tests
<jgdx> jibel, i'm not allowed
<jibel> jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-008/excuses.html next to amd64
<jgdx> cimi, could you rerun the failing autopkg tests in silo 8?
<jibel> the recycle symbol
<renatu> oSoMoN, is on silo, I am testing it today
<jgdx> cimi, direct link:  https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=ubuntu-settings-components%2F0.7%2B16.04.20160427-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-008
<renatu> I need to test if it is compatible with ota10, to launch it without framework bump
<renatu> oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1362
<cimi> jgdx, I can't, I'll ask saviq tomorrow or dednick
<dobey> jgdx: anyone who has upload rights to the package that failed, or the package that triggered the tests (or who is a coredev) can re-run the tests
<slangasek> ogra_: I did, by request of jibel
<rvr> bregma: ping
<ogra_> slangasek, you mangled the snappy entries...
<bregma> rvr, yo?
<rvr> bregma: Hi
<rvr> bregma: libertine-scope... it's not showin gedit icon. Also, it's not translated.
<bregma> rvr, translation is not a surprise, but it should probably be showing an icon
<bregma> rvr, are you testing with Puritine or with your own hand-made container?
<rvr> bregma: Latest rc-proposed on frieza
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/fix-ubuntu-push/+merge/293643
<jgdx> cimi, okay, np
<rvr> bregma: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/5726002b34077f16dbadb21b/1920x1200/025826ed80f3356796d3e1e1188dfce5/libertine-scope-gedit.png
<bregma> rvr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine-scope/+bug/1558741 is in progress, should hit OTA-12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1558741 in Libertine Scope "Not all icons are picked up when surfacing apps" [Undecided,New]
<bregma> maybe OTA-11 if things aren't too sluggish
<charles> ondra, ToyKeeper, sorry my ISP went out for a couple of hours there. Either of you still around?
<ondra> charles hi
<charles> ondra, any news on the adb crash? Is there anything you need from me for that silo?
<ondra> charles I need to know how to reproduce it, do you have some bug report?
<ondra> steps
<boiko> alesage: "sim services" can be grayed out if your sim card doesn't have service numbers, not related to the changes proposed though
<ondra> charles and it it crashing only with your silo?
<ondra> charles code handling those requests is from google, we might be up for some AOSP contribution :)
<charles> ondra, I got it to crash by walking through the manual test indicator-display/adb-prompt-after-boot, and then following the steps ToyKeeper wrote in comment #1 at https://trello.com/c/gzf3hdwh/3111-1299-ubuntu-landing-035-indicator-display-charles-ondra
<charles> according to ToyKeeper it is only crashing with the silo, but I didn't test w/o the silo
<charles> let's see...
<slangasek> ogra_: I commented out a single ubuntu-touch line, AFAIK; what was mangled?
<ogra_> Snappy daily pointed to yakkety again and the vivid line was completely gone
<ogra_> BTW,  is the importer off ? I built an image for jibel ages ago, seems cdimage has them sine a while
<charles> ondra, getting a clean device to test with
<jgdx> jibel, are we building rootfs yet? :)
<ogra_> jgdx, long done
<ogra_> but seems system-image didn't import it yet....
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/ has them
<ogra_> slangasek, are there known importer issues ? ^^^
<slangasek> ogra_: not that I'm aware of currently
<slangasek> ogra_: and no, I did not touch those snappy lines
<ogra_> Weird
<ogra_> I changed them on Friday... must have been someone else who changed them then
<ogra_> slangasek, hmmmhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/16207648/
<ogra_> bah...http://paste.ubuntu.com/16207648/
<ogra_> something is clearly broken
<jibel> ogra_, do you know what is this empty custom tarball?
<jibel> which channel/device?
<jibel> ogra_, they changed to their own jenkaas instance maybe something broke there
<ogra_> jibel, sorry, no idea... and it is ages since I have even seen the system-image code last
<ogra_> the tarball seems to be empty though
<ogra_> if I can belive the message
<jibel> ogra_, yeah maybe the importer (or whatever copies images from the system that builds the tarballs) as not been reconfigured to point to the new location
<jibel> has*
<ogra_> and the file in the old location has been zeroed ?
<ogra_> it should just pull in the old file if thats the case
<jibel> just a blind guess, the way custom tarball are imported is pretty obscure to me. But this new jenkaas to build custom tarballs is one thing that changed recently
<ToyKeeper> robru: I just realized this never landed...  is there any chance you might be able to help?  https://code.launchpad.net/~toykeeper/phablet-tools/phablet-network-no-nm/+merge/251564
<robru> ToyKeeper: what do you need? is it not in a silo?
<ToyKeeper> robru: The MP got approved but apparently never merged into trunk.
<ToyKeeper> robru: ... and you're listed as top contributor to that project.  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper: reviewed
<robru> ToyKeeper: lol that's a year old
<robru> ToyKeeper: wait, disregard my review
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I had forgotten about it; thought it landed because it kept working after I dist-upgraded.
<robru> ToyKeeper: so anyway, this needs to go through a silo like anything else. you want to create one?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Sure, though I'm not sure how that works from the dev side.
<robru> ToyKeeper: log in at requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com and clicke 'create new ticket' and then fill it out as best you can
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks, will do.  Wasn't sure if there was a documented process to follow or if I should just figure it out.  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper: mountains of verbose and questionable recency documentation is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess, but it should be pretty straightforward to just fill out the form.
<ToyKeeper> :)
<robru> ToyKeeper: click build
<robru> ToyKeeper: also you might want to consider making this a yakkety silo, as it's probably aimed at desktop users?
<dobey> does phablet-tools actually land via train?
<dobey> ah i guess so. guess i'm just used to having it from the sdk team ppa
<robru> dobey: yeah typically I do a train silo then copy it to that ppa.
<robru> since I can't be bothered to build packages locally
<ToyKeeper> robru: Yes, desktop users, mostly the ones in QA, so the distro QA is using (and everything after that).
<robru> ToyKeeper: I dunno what QA is using ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper: I guess do a xenial+vivid build, I'll copy those to the sdk ppa, then do a yakkety build and that can go to archive.
<dobey> aww phablet-tools isn't arch:all
<slangasek> ogra_: did you look at /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/pool/custom-51fb7bd3e49898416dd4d9ce47c71563743aefac760b034834a793fa19d2619a.tar.xz ? it's an html 'openid auth required' page
<slangasek> ogra_: so do we know which import that came from, that we can disable it?
<slangasek> ogra_: looks like this came from https://jenkins.canonical.com/ues-phone/job/custom-bq-aquaris.en-mako/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/here-international/build/custom.tar.xz
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-04
<ogra_> slangasek, no idea, sorry jibel mentioned that something changed recently, perhaps he knows more, I did just hit the build button...
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: Mirv sick leave but occasionally around, robru sprinting in Texas
<Mirv> welcome back sil2100, it's been ok but slightly challenging :)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Hope you'll finally be able to fully rest, feeling any better?
<Mirv> sil2100: somewhat better now yes
<sil2100> morphis: hmm, looking at silo 29 now - why is the final version number prefixed with a ~stublinker4 ? Is that wanted?
<morphis> sil2100: it shouldn't, uploaded 0ubuntu11 yesterday
<morphis> see https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-029/+packages
<morphis> only shows me 0.1.0+git20151016+6d424c9-0ubuntu11
<sil2100> Maybe it's a stale diff, let me run diff_only
<morphis> ok
<morphis> sil2100: and welcome back :-)
<sil2100> morphis: thanks :)
<morphis> sil2100: you already saw if we got an successful image build yesterday?
<jibel> morphis, there is a new image this morning
<morphis> jibel: awesome!
<jibel> sil2100, something has been wrong with the importer, it failed with http://paste.ubuntu.com/16207648/ then an image appeared in the middle of the night
<jibel> sil2100, good morning :)
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: robru sprinting in Texas
<sil2100> jibel: yeah looking into that, there are some weird things going on with one custom tarball it's processing
<davmor2> jibel: so turns out my isp have picked today to remove cables and put in new ones \o/ fortunately for me I have a mifi but irc will most likely be out so I'll stay connected here
<jibel> davmor2_, ok
<sil2100> morphis: I don't know much about the stub linker bits in hybris so apologies if this question doesn't make sense, but just confirming - is it ok that for the arm64 case we don't build with --enable-arch=arm and only with the --enable-stub-linker ?
<sil2100> morphis: ah, I guess it's ok as it's a no-op linker right now anyway
<morphis> sil2100: yes
<morphis> sil2100: --enable-arch= only has an effect if we have a real linker implementation which we don't have with the stub
<sil2100> Argh
<sil2100> Wrong target
<jgdx> rvr, hey, where are we with the vpn silo? :)
<rvr> jgdx: It's on the queue
<rvr> Actually, on the t op of the queue :)
<jgdx> rvr, \o/
<kenvandine> jibel, unity8 autopkgtests are failing for my landing in silo 49, but they aren't related.  can you guys go ahead and move it to ready to land?
<kenvandine> jibel, also, how are those autopkgtest rdepends defined for britney?  I'm not sure ubuntu-system-settings should require unity8 tests anymore, it was probably useful when settings provided the wizard
<jibel> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> kenvandine, IIRC tests are triggered for all the direct reverse dependencies with auto package tests
<jibel> kenvandine, and unity8 depends on ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> i wonder why it depends on uss
<kenvandine> i think that is a bogus depends now...
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^ any idea?
<Saviq> could very well be
<Saviq> kenvandine, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/1475 this came in with the wizard - ltinkl do you know if unity8's dependency on ubuntu-system-settings is real? or could we limit ourselves to libsystem-settings or so?
<kenvandine> if you need libsystemsettings1 then it would still trigger this
<kenvandine> do you directly import any of our components?
<kenvandine> if you do it's a valid depends
<ltinkl> kenvandine, Saviq: we do import the components in Wizard at least
<kenvandine> ok, then it's valid
<kenvandine> thanks!
<tedg> sil2100: Can you retry this build for me please? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+build/9689457
<sil2100> tedg: on it
<sil2100> tedg: done
<tedg> sil2100: Thanks!
<sil2100> np!
<popey> pstolowski: what logs do I need for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1578283 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578283 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "App scope is blank" [Undecided,New]
<popey> My phone is pretty unusable with rc-proposed when I can't see any apps :)
<pstolowski> popey, ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<pstolowski> popey, also unity8-dash.log may be useful (same directory)
<popey> pstolowski: okay
<pstolowski> popey, does it help if you pull-to-refresh when this happens?
<popey> pstolowski: if I do that about 30 times, yeah, sometime
<dobey> popey: and there's no crash for the scope in /var/crash/ ?
<popey> nope
<popey> pstolowski: linked logs in bug
<pstolowski> popey, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: I have a regression shown in my request's britney run, but it doesn't look like it's my packages fault: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-031/excuses.html
<dobey> popey: how many apps do you have installed btw?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you can ask qa to add it to their queue anyway
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | wc -l
<popey> 230
<popey> dobey: ^
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, works for me:)  Thanks
<dobey> hmm
<pstolowski> popey, looking at this log, was it a case where pull-to-refresh helped after ~5 refreshes?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<popey> no, way more
<popey> i had to pull and then started rotating the phone around
<dobey> very weird
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi, could we get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1328 back on the queue again?  It failed automated signoff, but it is due to some transient issue not related to my package.
<pstolowski> dobey, indeed. the log has a couple messages with "flushUpdates: "clickscope" #results = 0 finalize: true"
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: That previously failed QA, but I have fixed it.
<davmor2> jibel: ^ is that a you or sil2100 thing?
<dobey> pstolowski: is it possibly timing out?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: I've retried the failed test now
<Mirv> the page will be slow to upload though, plus the time to do the run
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, thanks!
<pstolowski> dobey, I think we would see something in the log if it timed out (scope-registry.log probably)
<jibel> davmor2, what is me?
<jibel> davmor2, ah silo 31
<davmor2> jibel: ChrisTownsend has a failed automation silo that he wants to get back into QA it fails on a unity8 test
<jibel> we are forcing lot of packages failing autopkgtest lately
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, what is this ofono-phonesim error?
<jibel> clearly nothing to do with kbd layouts
<jibel> or keymaps
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, marked ready
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, thanks.  It truly looked transient.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: I really don't understand why that tests runs against xserver anyways, but I digress.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, yeah, I don't see any obvious dependency
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, ah ofono-phonesim-autostart depends on xvfb built from xorg-server
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ah, ok.
<boiko> jibel: earlier this morning I saw you were testing silo 46, but now it is in ready for testing column again, any problem with this one?
<jibel> boiko, yes, I cannot fake an emergency number and don't want to test a real one
<jibel> boiko, the method with mc-tools stopped working apparently. Do you have any way to test emergency numbers?
<boiko> jibel: I usually just call a real one and hangup quiclky
<jibel> lol
<jibel> I cannot do that
<jibel> you don't even know if the call is really made if you hangup really quickly
<dobey> calling a real emergency number just to test your phone is a really good way to rack up fines and get arrested :)
<jibel> if boiko stops replying on irc we'll know why now :)
<boiko> jibel: :)
<boiko> jibel: telepathy-ofono still has the fakeEmergencyNumbers property
<boiko> jibel: I mean, fakeEmergencyNumber, that should still be working
<jibel> boiko, yes that's what I tried but it didn't work.
<salem_> jibel, did you set on both ofono accounts?
<jibel> salem_, just one, I'll try with both
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-05
<michi> robru: ping
<robru> michi: hey hey hey waddya say?
<michi> Hi
<michi> Hey, I have an absolutely trivial change in silo 29, ticket 1374
<michi> There is no point in testing or QA.
<michi> Can we short-cut that?
<robru> michi: indeed that looks quite trivial.
<michi> It broke on yakkety
<robru> michi: not really my call though, you should ask qa to just rubberstamp it
<michi> Because of the xenial test in teh script.
<michi> OK
<michi> Thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<robru> michi: also that silo won't fix yakkety, only xenial+vivid
<michi> I know.
<michi> Someone requested a no-change rebuild of the cache, which is how I found out.
<michi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/persistent-cache-cpp/1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu2
<michi> You can see the failure in the build logs there.
<michi> It’s not urgent for myself.
<michi> So, if it goes through the normal QA thing, that’s OK too.
<michi> I just thought we could save some people some additional work.
<robru> michi: well, if you target yakkety in the silo, it doesn't need qa. qa is only for duals.
<robru> michi: that broken rebuild is in yakkety
<michi> Yes.
<michi> I can rebuild for yakkety too. It’s just that, to get into trunk, it really needs to go through the dual-landing build.
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> When I select yakkety in the train, it gives me a warning about an SRU.
<michi> Shall I ignore that?
<robru> michi: yeah sorry there's a branch that fixes that but it's blocked for other reasons.
<michi> NP
<robru> I should split that up
<michi> Building for yakkety now.
<michi> I guess, with that, I can just set QA to “not required”?
<robru> michi: it should switch automatically with the yakkety build
<michi> Sweet!
<michi> robru: What’s with the changelog problem? That version is indeed in the changelog.
<robru> michi: no it isn't. the manual upload at dest was never synced to trunk so when you made a branch and built it it doesn't include that changelog entry
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> So, how do I fix this? Build again for vivid+xenial?
<robru> michi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/persistent-cache-cpp/persistent-cache-cpp-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-029/view/head:/debian/changelog
<robru> michi: what is there to fix? there's no harm in publishing a package that clobbers a no-change rebuild changelog entry, it's meaningless.
<robru> michi: just drop your debian/changelog changes and build it and publish it
<michi> Well, it won’t hurt to have the changelog entry.
<robru> michi: ok, then copy the debian/changelog from distro over the one in your branch and let the train generate the new entry for you.
<michi> I just uncommitted.
<michi> I guess that’s easier after all.
<michi> Thanks for your help!
<robru> michi: you're welcome!
<robru> michi: your MP still touches debian/changelog, that's probably wrong.
<michi> I just pushed with overwrite.
<michi> Sigh...
<robru> michi: I'm still seeing this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michihenning/persistent-cache-cpp/merge-devel/revision/26?start_revid=26#debian/changelog
<michi> Me too :(
<robru> michi: just uncommit and push --overwrite
<michi> I forgot the revert after the uncommit.
<michi> OK, should be good now.
<michi> I’ll kick the build
<robru> looks good
<robru> michi pls
<michi> ?
<michi> I just don’t get it.
<michi> I can’t publish without the change because the upload at destination.
<robru> michi: what are you even trying to do with this changelog entry? it's so wrong in so many ways.
<michi> There was a change to the code. What’s wrong about having a changelog entry for that?
<robru> michi: because the train generates that for you. the one you wrote does not do what you are thinking it does.
<michi> So why is it bitching at me then?
<michi> About the unexpected upload?
<robru> michi: first of all, putting it as UNRELEASED means the train will munge your version number when it releases it. so it doesn't solve the issue of that version number missing from the changelog.
<michi> Yes, it then create a new version, right?
<robru> michi: second of all, if you fix UNRELEASED to 'yakkety', it's a lie, because your upload now does not correspond to that version number
<michi> So, previously, whenever we landed something on trunk via the train, we had an unreleased changelog entry.
<robru> michi: I guess you didn't look at this last time I linked it. this is what is in the silo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/persistent-cache-cpp/persistent-cache-cpp-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-029/view/head:/debian/changelog
<michi> That then got rewritten, adn things worked just fine.
<michi> Now I’m doing the same thing and it isn’t working.
<robru> michi: it is working, in the sense that it's doing exactly what you're telling it to do. you're just doing the wrong thing.
<michi> OK, I need to know what to do then.
<michi> Because, without the changelog change, it doesn’t work, and with it, it doesn’t work either.
<robru> michi: you need to take the changelog that is already in yakkety, copy that overtop of your debian/changelog (just totally clobber the one you wrote by hand) and commit and pusht hat.
<robru> michi: at no point have you yet attempted to include that changelog change.
<michi> Aha.
<michi> So, the problem is that there is still a xenial entry at the top, but for the yakkety build, it wants a yakkety one?
<robru> michi: no, the problem is that when you write UNRELEASED, the train clobbers your version number, so the fake changelog entry with the version number you are fabricating is just ignored.
<robru> michi: if you take the real changelog from yakkety, the train will generate a new entry on top of that and it'll be fine.
<michi> Ah, OK.
<michi> The error messages don’t really make that clear.
<robru> michi: this is standard distro syncing mechanics. any time there's a manual distro upload you are supposed to copy it manually from distro to trunk.
<michi> I’ll try that, thanks.
<michi> I see.
<robru> michi: I'm not really sure how it could be clearer but please do file a bug if you have suggestions.
<michi> So, this happens each time we start a new series.
<robru> michi: no, this happens each time there's a manual upload in the archive that didn't use the train.
<michi> I see.
<robru> michi: the fact that this is the first yakkety upload is a completely unrelated coincidence.
<michi> I didn’t eve know that there was a manual upload.
<robru> michi: yes you did. the no change rebuild that you saw and copied the version number of. that's a manual upload.
<michi> Aha. I live and learn :)
<robru> michi: the train only ever generates version numbers that end in 0ubuntu1. anything else (in this case 0ubuntu2) is a manual upload.
<michi> So, this is what the changelog looks like right now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/persistent-cache-cpp/persistent-cache-cpp-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-029/view/head:/debian/changelog
<michi> So I’ll use that verbatim
<robru> michi: no, what? that's the one IN the silo. you want the one from yakkety.
<michi> Looking for that...
<michi> Where the hell do I find that?
<michi> Extract it from the yakkety source package, I guess.
<robru> michi: yeah, 'apt-source persistent-cache-cpp' and then copy the changelog from that to your branch
<michi> Yep
<robru> apt-get source, excuse me
<robru> (1am here)
<michi> Just pulled that.
<michi> It looks the same as our current head without the incorrect changelog entry.
<michi> Top version is s (1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu1) xenial
<robru> michi: i can't even
<robru> michi: uncommit what you did and apply this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/257871596/persistent-cache-cpp_1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu1_1.0.4+16.04.20160117-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<michi> OK, will do, thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: robru sprinting in Texas, public holiday in large portion of Europe
<Mirv> including me and eg France/Germany based people but apparently not sil2100
<robru> yay
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you please recycle the regression for us https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-071/excuses.html thank you
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> davmor2, hey, can you mark https://trello.com/c/yhjTyyxt/3121-1078-ubuntu-landing-071-unity-api-unity8-unity-scopes-shell-pstolowski-cimi as unblocked? it's re-running the britney regression (known flaky test) so is good to test again
<rvr> Saviq: Done
<Saviq> rvr, thanks!
<davmor2> rvr: thanks
<popey> ooh, found a nice unity crash. If you get a notification which has a Yes/No prompt - like "your credentials are outdate, do you want to fix" - press no, all is fine, press yes, unity8 dies
 * popey waits for daisy to process the crash
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1578601
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578601 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Crash when choosing "yes" to some popups when locked" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> popey: o_O
<popey> yeah
<renatu> robru, how I can mark this silo as landed? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1362
 * tedg notices sil2100's ust landing and is excited, as it will make people stop bitching to him about those lttng messages in their logs.
<popey> managed to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1578601 again
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578601 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Crash when choosing "yes" to some popups when locked" [Undecided,New]
<popey> added screenshot
<renatu> sil2100, hey, what is the correct way to mark this silo as landed? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1362
<renatu> sil2100, it only contains the click package which was already published on store
<rvr> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> rvr, pong
<rvr> kenvandine: Should System Settings be resizeable?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that was something that was recently changed
<kenvandine> i think we set the max size
<kenvandine> because the design isn't optimized for a wide screen, etc
<rvr> kenvandine: I see it can only be maximized
<kenvandine> for now
<kenvandine> i think that'll change eventually
<kenvandine> something in the shell needs to change to support the max stuff
<rvr> Ok, so current behavior is a feature and not a bug.
<kenvandine> yes
<rvr> Great, wasn't sure
<kenvandine> i think once the shell handles it, when you maximize it the window will grow to the max size
<kenvandine> or maybe the maximize control won't show, not sure what the plan is :)
<kenvandine> but that's all outside of settings
<sil2100> renatu: hey!
<sil2100> renatu: hm, there's no easy way, but let me try something
<kenvandine> sil2100, i tried to publish it even thought there was no package or MR
<kenvandine> it didn't like that :)
<kenvandine> i had hoped that it would just mark it as landed
<sil2100> hah, no, that wouldn't work sadly ;)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Silo 31 approved
<robru> renatu: sil2100 kenvandine: clicks are an abomination unto the train and I've abandoned the request in order to free the PPA. This should have never been assigned and there's no way currently to mark click tickets as landed.
<kenvandine> robru, i expected as much
<robru> kenvandine: clicks are on my list to completely redesign the ux for but unfortunately it's low on the list, after git and parallelism
<kenvandine> robru, i'd like to see publish for clicks upload to the store :)
<robru> kenvandine: file a bug i guess? Clicks are a totally unconsidered afterthought bolted on for no particular reason. Clicks would probably be better served by people creating trello cards directly, except that it's also my intention to eventually roll trello board into bileto one day too
<robru> But that's even further down the line.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Awesome, thanks!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: And congrats for your spotlight award :)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: thanks:)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, robru, sil2100, just realized one big drawback of not landing into Y - bugs don't get auto-closed now on release :S
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ah that is unfortunate, we will start soonish
<pmcgowan> robru, is waiting for the go ahead
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> If everyone's ready for dealing with tripple landings already then we can switch that on
<sil2100> I thought of maybe waiting at least till OTA-11 is done
<sil2100> Since triple landings will mean additional effort for everyone
<sil2100> (and I like to have some spare time in case the triple landing bits have some issues)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, maybe once we snapshot, sometime next week?
<sil2100> I suppose it should be safeish already, velocity should be low
<sil2100> pmcgowan: let's coordinate it tomorrow on the status meeting then
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Since I'd need to batch copy what we have in xenial-overlay to yakkety once we enable triples
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  Do you have the powers to publish silo 31^^^  Or do I need to find someone else?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: let me take a look
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks!
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yeah, manual package uploads need either a trainguard or a core-dev for publishing, on it now
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, great, much appreciated!
<sil2100> yw!
<robru> pmcgowan: sil2100: I'm going to poke at this a little today, as the train is showing SRU warnings against yakkety landings, so I'll clean that up and make sure the trio landings are more ready to go than they already are while I'm at it
<pmcgowan> great
<Saviq> sil2100, would you be so kind and publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1078
<Saviq> kenvandine, or you ↑↑
<Saviq> since mterry's hiding behind network issues
<kenvandine> sure
<Saviq> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> saviqnp
<kenvandine> lol :)
<slangasek> sil2100, jibel: fyi, the staging-proposed channels were created but the devel-proposed channels had not been moved to import from yakkety; doing this now
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: I think this is ready to land, but the automated signoff failed.  What's the story there?  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1314
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-06
<dbarth> hey Mirv
<dbarth> mardy and I are wondering how to land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1219
<dbarth> this silo has been put aside because of oxide not being available on certain platforms (same old problem)
<dbarth> the silo is precisely about moving X11/OA to a supported webview
<Mirv> dbarth: I don't see any missing platforms compared to before, only one armhf autopkgtest failure on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts which I just pushed the retry button for
<Mirv> on this page https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-021/excuses.html
<dbarth> oh, i thought that was those which were blocking
<dbarth> there is a regression marker indeed; mardy wdyt ?^^
<Mirv> better to file an internal bug to try to fix the flaky test, if it's something that now passes on second run.
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey! So, any changes in UITK that would warrant a new framework for OTA-11?
<sil2100> At least from the UITK point of view
<bzoltan_> sil2100: i am digging up the api changes right now
<sil2100> bzoltan_: thanks :)
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, what's the story on the failing autopkg unity8 tests?
<Saviq> jgdx, there is one flaky one that we  know of
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: hey guys!
<Saviq> jgdx, got a log?
<jgdx> Saviq, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-008/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160428_132659@/log.gz for silo 8
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: we're working on an arm64 xenial touch initiative right now, trying to get all the seeded packages to build on arm64 xenial
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: we finally got libhybris 'enabled' for arm64 and did a few no-change rebuilds of its reverse-deps
<Saviq> jgdx, yeah, that's the one - another run should make it better and I'll ask my guys to look into this asap
<jgdx> Saviq, I'm unable to start a run and so are <other people i've asked>
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: sadly, oxide-qt (which was dep-waiting on hybris) seems to fail to build on the configure step for arm64: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+build/9694223
<jgdx> I just want to rerun the failing tests, not the whole thing
<Saviq> seb128, could you please recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-008/excuses.html for jgdx
<Saviq> jgdx, you need a core-dev for that
<seb128> Saviq, "recycle"?
<seb128> I can click buttons
<Saviq> seb128,  ♻
<seb128> just tell me which ones
<seb128> lol
<Saviq> well what! ;)
<seb128> oh
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's a retry :p
<Saviq> no it's not
<seb128> "Test request submitted."
<Saviq> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%E2%99%BB
<Saviq> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, does chromium build on arm64?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, on android, I believe so
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: would be nice if we were able to make it building, otherwise our "big plan" might be endangered
<sil2100> tvoss, morphis: hey guys! So, after libhybris got available for xenial arm64 I did a no-change rebuild of platform-api aaand... suddenly all archs failed because of a test failure
<sil2100> tvoss, morphis: could you take a look in a free moment? Could it be related to the hybris stub linker change? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6391641/+listing-archive-extra
<morphis> sil2100: can you retry with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1370 ?
<sil2100> morphis: hm, let me push the platform-api no-change rebuild to that silo, we'll see if it still fails
<sil2100> (if you're ok with that)
<morphis> sil2100: yes, I am ok with that
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  so... I have the scientifical and official answer to you :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: \o/ what's the answer then?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I also explain the whol thing, so you will understand why I am pushing our method to all API providers
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  we have a components.api in the root of the UITK project. We have an automatic process to check all the APIs on each new revision... whenever a new API is introduced or an API is changed this file represents the changes
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  so... simple bzr diff -r1289..1306 (OTA10..OTA11) on components api shows all the relevnat changes.
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16253921/ so we have 4 (four) new properties... if we do not bump the framework version and a poor app developer uses these properties in an app... and that app is installed on a device what is not upgraded to OTA11, then the app might see problems.
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  this is a rock solid and acidproof way to track APIs and see if we need to bump the  framework version...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: nice to know, yeah, +1 on a framework bump in that case
<sil2100> Let me prepare the new framework in a bit
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  shame that so little change forces us to bump
<morphis> sil2100: it failed again
<morphis> that is interesting
<morphis> sil2100: but it doesn't seem to be because of hybris
<sil2100> hm, yeah
<sil2100> tvoss: ^
<sil2100> Strange, it's been a while when we last rebuilt platform-api, maybe the dependency changes now make it fail to build in overall
<sil2100> tvoss: could you take a look at the papi build failure I mentioned above? Looks like some test is constantly failing now
<tedg> rvr: So ChrisTownsend is going to put liblibertine in that silo.
<rvr> tedg: Which one?
<tedg> rvr: His silo is blocked on translation issues, so he is going to use that one for hte lib stuff associated with the UAL changes
<tedg> rvr: 15
<rvr> tedg: Ah, ok
<rvr> I will block it then
<tedg> rvr: Thanks, it should just be 15 minutes or so.
<robru> I'm gonna create a new library called Ertine just to confuse people.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: No, don't do it!  The world will explode!
 * tedg tried to convince them to call the lib that, but no, they're too conservative over there on the libertine project
<rvr> conservatine
<bregma> ever since the ido scandal
<cjwatson> I remember some code once that put some of its library code in a directory called "arry" just so that it could build with options -Larry -Wall.
<sil2100> ;)
<tedg> Haha, nice.
<robru> cjwatson: was it perl? it was perl, wasn't it?
<cjwatson> robru: don't recall, possible
<cjwatson> if it was it's not in perl itself any more
<robru> heh, you checked
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey, just an update...waiting on britney to run on silo 15 now.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ping me when ready!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sure thing!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: silo 15 is good to go!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Just installed it ;D
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I still don't see the gedit icon in the Launcher
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Well, ok, here's the deal.  If you are using the Libertine Scope, then no you won't because 1) the Puritine click has not been updated yet to include the humanity-icon-theme package and 2) you will need the blocked libertine-scope from silo 50.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you launch gedit from the App Scope, it should be fine.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ahh.. so it needs a new gedit click
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm launching it from the App scope
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm...
<bregma> rvr, it needs a new Puritine click
<rvr> bregma: Is it available? Or how can I test the fix?
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Not if he's launching it from the App scope.  That uses the libertine-demo package.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: So does u-a-l now ignore the icons that we use for the libertine demo stuff when launching from the App scope?
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: No, it shouldn't. It should show the ones from the demo.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: Not sure what the precedence would be there.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I mean in the Launcher.  If I now launch gedit from the App scope, the gedit icon is now missing in the Launcher/Switcher.
<tedg> We need to unseed the demo package
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: Yes, that makes sense.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Not until we can land libertine-scope.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Ugh, that's kind of a regression I would think.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: It only looks in the container if it is in the container.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: It won't be once you add the theme to puritine?
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Oh, ok.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Right
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So I'm in the process of creating a new Puritine click, but armhf builders are slammed and I keep waiting for it to build.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ack
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sorry about the confusion on that.  I thought the App scope icons would still work as before.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: The gedit icon in the App scope is fine. But the gedit icon in the Launcher is missing as before.
<rvr> I can't reproduce it easily, but I got a bad window flickering in gedit's top left side
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: LP builders?
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Yes
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: poked, should clear up soon
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Window flickering should be independent of this landing.
<cjwatson> (I'm assuming you mean the virtual builders, as the non-virtual builders have no queue)
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: It's this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~libertine-team/+archive/ubuntu/devel/+packages
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: scored up
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Thanks again!
<cjwatson> and rebalanced the builder pool a bit to help it catch up there
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Also, after that first PPA builds and publishes it's arm packages, I will need to build arm packages in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~libertine-team/+archive/ubuntu/puritine-devel
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Any way to give it a higher priority?
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Well, you said non-virtual has no queue, so it should be ok.
<cjwatson> ChrisTownsend: yeah, that won't need intervention
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: Ok, thanks
<cjwatson> we rarely need score hacks nowadays, it's just in the odd exceptional case, and I prefer not to apply them unnecessarily
<ChrisTownsend> cjwatson: I understand and thanks for helping out my build.
<rvr> davmor3: The attack of the clone!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: How's the click generation going?
<davmor3> rvr I wish my laptop just lost connection randomly and can't see the ap at all now
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The libertine tools that I use to generate it in a PPA just completed and published.  I will now start the build, but it takes some time as it's a ~550MB package.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Generating a Puritine click is all automated in a Jenkins job.  If you want to watch: https://jenkins.canonical.com/libertine/job/puritine-build-click/87/console
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Thanks
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So it has to build a puritine Debian package first in a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~libertine-team/+archive/ubuntu/puritine-devel
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And when that finishes, the job will download and extract the deb and then generate a click from it.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And we only care about armhf, which of course is the slowest:)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Here is the current puritine armhf debian build: https://launchpad.net/~libertine-team/+archive/ubuntu/puritine-devel/+build/9700633
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: BTW, if you are installing this click on a frieza, it will probably be better to uninstall the current Puritine click on it, then run 'initctl --session start puritine-click', then install the new one via 'pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.puritine_0.8_armhf.click', then rerun the initctl command again.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend:
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, I'm testing in frieza
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.
<tedg> bregma: How does the unity8-desktop-mir-session package get released?
<tedg> bregma: Would like to get the policykit-unity8 package in there.
<tedg> bregma: Added a task to bug 1396611
<ubot5> bug 1396611 in Canonical System Image "Cannot install click packages on ISO installs of Ubuntu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396611
<davmor2> jhodapp: get ready for it
<jhodapp> davmor2, :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, woohoo!
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get some help publish silo 51 please?
<jhodapp> or kenvandine ^
<kenvandine> jhodapp, looking
<jhodapp> thanks
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Seems it finished
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Indeed it has.  Here is a link to the click: https://jenkins.canonical.com/libertine/job/puritine-build-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.puritine_0.8_armhf.click
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Note that I have not tested that at all, so...
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I must leave now, will check later. Downloading...
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks and thanks for being patient:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No problem :)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguard: I have a package I want in Xenial overlay and Yakkety, but not in Vivid overlay.  What's the best way to handle that?
<ChrisTownsend> Err, trainguards ^^^^
<robru> ChrisTownsend: just do a yakkety-only silo and then when it's ready to publish wecan just copy the package to xenial-overlay manually
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, cool, thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yw
<dobey> poor vivid
<slangasek> robru: is that a binary copy?
<robru> slangasek: that was my intention, yes, since it's still early in yakkety
<slangasek> robru: for SRUs we allow copies the other direction (devel-1 -> devel), but never allow binary copies from devel to an SRU; even early in the cycle there can be binary incompatibilities
<slangasek> and while a binary compatibility would be caught in devel-proposed, there's nothing to catch it when copying the other way
<robru> slangasek: alright I'll source copy then
<robru> slangasek: or should we tell him to target xenial?
<dobey> you'd need to rebuild with a different version number, no?
<robru> dobey: nah
<dobey> different binary contents with same version number == bad though
<robru> dobey: actually overlay is full of xenial packages that'll we'll copy to yakkety soon
<dobey> yes, but see what slangasek just said about that :)
<robru> dobey: i don't see an issue there?
<dobey> robru: a binary copy from x -> y isn't (generally) a problem, but a source copy would mean different contents, so the version should be bumped in those cases.
<dobey> robru: likewise, copying a source from y -> x would be a rebuild, and should have a different (lower) version number
<robru> dobey: yeah. We're doing binary copies from x to y soon
<robru> ChrisTownsend: sorry, you should target xenial then we'll copy it to yakkety after
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ack
<dobey> robru: any idea when we'll be able to do y+x+v landings? :)
<robru> dobey: early next week
<robru> dobey: everything is ready to go, just waiting for go ahead from Pat
<dobey> yay
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I accidentally built previously for both vivid and xenial, but I don't vivid.  So I just abandon the silo and start over?
<jgdx> rdf landings
<slangasek> robru: targetting xenial and copying forward to yakkety would be ok, yes
<slangasek> robru: and when is the mass-copy to yakkety planned to happen?
<robru> slangasek: not sure, sil will do it next week sometime
<robru> ChrisTownsend: that will work, yes. Abandon and reassign the same request
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<sil2100> Yeah, we'll do it 'somewhen' next week, no fully decided week
<sil2100> s/week/date
<sil2100> Since we want to do it after we snapshot OTA-11 and have the first candidate image ready, which is not yet sadly
<sil2100> Possibly somewhere mid-next-week we would be doing the batch copy and triple landing switch from robru
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Whenever you get back and test, I had to reboot my frieza after installing silo 15 in order for the gedit icon to show in the Launcher.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2741 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2741 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2745 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2735 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2745 Ready to build (zesty/google-perftools). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/google-perftools, yakkety/google-perftools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2745 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2746 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2746 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2746 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/glance, artful/murano, artful/nova). Proposed pocket (artful/alembic, artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, artful/python-neutron-lib, artf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/glance, artful/murano, artful/nova). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, artful/python-neutron-lib, artful/python-oslo.d
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2746 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2747 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2747 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2748 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2748 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2748 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2748 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2750 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2751 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2751 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2735 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2750 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2735 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2751 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2751 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2751 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/glance, artful/murano, artful/nova). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, artful/python-neutron-lib, artful/senlin, artfu
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2743 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2734 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2735 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Publish failed: Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 zesty/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:~morphis/aethercast/+git/aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 zesty/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2735 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/glance, artful/gnocchi, artful/murano, artful/nova). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, artful/python-neutron-lib, artf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/glance, artful/gnocchi, artful/murano, artful/nova, artful/panko). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, artful/python-neu
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/buildbot, artful/glance, artful/gnocchi, artful/murano, artful/nova, artful/panko). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, artful/neutron-lbaas, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2755 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3250 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3250 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3248 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4043 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- wgrant, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4030 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4027 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4027 Cancelled build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4027 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4027 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4026 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4045 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4045 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4045 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4045 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
